# Was stört euch an Aion



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

Hallo Aion Community,

hier mal ein sammelthread dazu was euch an Aion stört. bitte ohne flames, oder vergleiche zu anderen spielen. Es gibt ja jetzt schon spieler mit großer erfahrung mit aion. seis betas, oder evt. schon korea gespielt, und das spiel ist ja jetzt acuh schon eine woche draußen bzw. 2 für pre order besteller.

einfach nur an aion stört mich im moment....besser machen könnte man....(ohne nennung von anderen spielen) 

Allgemein:

Mich stört die große rumlauferei. würde mich sehr über ein Mount freuen.
Portale in den hauptstädten zumindest 2 um von einem ende ans andere zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein hintergrund für den chat wäre schön.
Ui abspeichern. reitereinstellungen etc. 
möglichkeit gilden zu suchen.
möglichkeit nach instanzen zu suchen. wo sich andere spieler schnell zufügen lassen.

Klasse Jäger:

schön wäre wenn der jäger automatisch die waffe switcht. bei nahkampf zuckt er dolche und schwerte, bei fernkampfattacken den bogen.


----------



## Lari (29. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Portale in den hauptstädten zumindest 2 um von einem ende ans andere zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibt es doch. Zumindest im Sanctum. Wohlstandsviertel zum Handwerkerviertel. Nutze ich als Crafter recht häufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

1. Ebenfalls der Chathintergrund, der sollte änderbar sein
2. Open PvP ist nicht mein Fall, vor allem im Abyss stört es, da die Emodier grundsätzlich nur in absoluter Überzahl angreifen. In den PvE Gebieten geht es derzeit sogar, da finden sich auch ruckzuck Gegengruppen, und dann macht es auch wieder Spaß.
3. Das Tastenbelegungen etc für jeden Cha neu eingestellt werden müssen, das sollte sich speichern lassen.
4. Die Warteschlangen sind auch mir zu lang, obwohl ich weiß das der Weg von NC Soft besser ist als zu viele Server oder gar Klonserver aufzustellen.
5. Ein Mount, aber NC Soft hat damit ja anscheinend sogar was spezielles vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

ui supi wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisloc (29. September 2009)

1.Chathintergrund.. kann auch ruhig erst nächsten monat gemacht werden. sieht man den ganzen spam nicht so *lach*
2.Die Beschwörerpets müssen fliegen können. Wäre auch toll wenn sie nach dem porten oder fliegen per flugmeister wieder erscheinen!
3.fällt mir schon garnixmehr ein^^ macht spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Das ich es noch nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ich noch mindestens bis morgen warten muss (ja , ich werd dran sterben ich bin so süchtig =P) 

Kann man das eigendlich schon mal vorher laden`?


----------



## Mikehoof (29. September 2009)

Sisloc schrieb:


> 1.Chathintergrund.. kann auch ruhig erst nächsten monat gemacht werden. sieht man den ganzen spam nicht so *lach*
> 2.Die Beschwörerpets müssen fliegen können. Wäre auch toll wenn sie nach dem porten oder fliegen per flugmeister wieder erscheinen!
> 3.fällt mir schon garnixmehr ein^^ macht spass
> 
> ...



Mit Patch 1.6 sollen die Pets mitfliegen :-)


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Kann man das eigendlich schon mal vorher laden`?


wenn du dir einen account erstellst, gibt es die möglichkeit in der accountverwaltung das spiel zu laden.


----------



## Oceanus (29. September 2009)

Tolles Spiel, nur das grinden ist der absolute NO NEED Faktor.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. September 2009)

Ich würde gerne mehr fliegen dürfen :-) Gleiten ist ja auch ganz nett doch sie sollten häufiger die Flugerlaubnis erteilen.


----------



## AemJaY (29. September 2009)

Habe bis jezt noch nicht viel gefunden was mich stören könnte.

hmmm.

Doch etwas:

- Wenn ich einen Brief versende, brauche ich mehr als nur ein Waren Slot. Wurde aber bei WoW auch erst später angepasst, daher hoffe ich das wird noch geändert.
- In Sanktum nervt mich das gespamme der shops. Wäre nett wenn es nur auf vorgeschriebenen Plätzen möglich wäre den Shop zu erstellen.

Das aber auch schon alles was ich momentan mit lvl18 zu bemängeln habe.


----------



## Darksong (29. September 2009)

Also echt ein tolles Spiel muss man sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Chathintergrund fehlt
- Mount, bitte bald ein Mount, diese lauferei ist echt ätzend
- Ein Marktplatz auf dem die Leute ihre Shops eröffnen können, somit wäre mehr Platz am Teleporter in Sanctum
- Wasser und Brot für Leben und Mana wären nett

Eigentlich alles halb so wild.

Grüsse
  Dark


----------



## Totemkrieger (29. September 2009)

nen paar Kleinigkeiten die es etwas angenehmer machen würden.

-Beim Post versenden mehr als ein Slot um Ware zu versenden
-Die Möglichkeit mehr Auktionen ,als nur 8,ins Auktionshaus stellen zu können.
-Ein Gruppen Suche Tool in dem man nach Leuten für Instanzen suchen kann.

Das wars im Groben.Bin nun kurz vor Lvl 27 und es macht echt sehr viel Spaß.

zum Thema Mounts...klar wäre es schön,aber auf was soll eine Deava,also ein Halbgott,den reiten oder fliegen?Nen Pferd wäre da etwas unter Wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel, nur das grinden ist der absolute NO NEED Faktor.



dann  tus nicht...ich musste noch kein mal grinden.

@topic: also ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, das ich unbedingt haben muss.


----------



## Misuma (29. September 2009)

naja mich stören bis jetz nur kleinigkeiten.



z.b.  1. man kann die mausgeschwindigekit nich einstellen << (  oder ich bin echt zu blöd und find das nich ! )

       2. wenn man auf die gruppenanzeige klickt fehlt ein reiter  "flüstern"

       3.  keine nachnahmepost!!!!  

       4. zu teure teleporterpreise meiner meinung nach

       5. und auf jeden fall zu teure kosten beim soul healer lvl 27 3 tode über 15 k kinah 

aber alles sachen die man schell patchen könnte^^


----------



## DerAl81 (29. September 2009)

Also bin Kleriker Lvl 22 und bis jetzt fehlt mir folgendes.:

-


----------



## DerAl81 (29. September 2009)

Hab mich verklickt sorry..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir fehlt folgendes:



-


----------



## Zadig (29. September 2009)

Viel stört mich nicht. Das UI sollte man abspeichern können, so dass ich nicht bei jedem neuen Char wieder alles einstellen muss. 
Die Lauferei geht, man kann ja allerorts gleiten und kommt mit etwas Geschick so gut vorwärts. Ansonsten gefällt es mir bisher richtig gut.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

Wirklich störend empfinde ich derzeit nur das Gedränge in manchen Gebieten - mir ist es schlicht einfach zu voll.
Ansonsten bin ich bis auf Kleinigkeiten vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (29. September 2009)

DerAl81 schrieb:


> Hab mich verklickt sorry.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass Dir nichts fehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jlij (29. September 2009)

goldwerbung wird immer mehr... das stört!


----------



## mortishelos (29. September 2009)

jlij schrieb:


> goldwerbung wird immer mehr... das stört!



/sign


----------



## FallenAngel88 (29. September 2009)

jlij schrieb:


> goldwerbung wird immer mehr... das stört!



das hat jetzt aber nix mit dem spiel zu tun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwodrey (29. September 2009)

ich musste auch noch kein einziges mal grinden. quests gibt es locker soviele um immer aufzusteigen und das nächste gebiet levelgerecht angehen zu können. aber selbst wenn man "grinden" will, dann lohnt es sich in diesem spiel endlich mal wirklich. die mobs droppen tolle items, rezepte, manasteine, handwerksmaterialien und kinah. das is allemal cooler und macht mehr spass als ne stunde lang in einem anderen mmo trolle zu hauen und ausser hundert litern trollschweiss nichts in den taschen zu haben. ;-)

das einzige, abseits der warteschlangen, was mich an aion noch stört ist das plündersystem. wer mehr damage macht bekommt den mob und damit den loot. das ist für nen templer oder kleriker ein alptraum und im moment looten mir immer wieder damageklassen die mobs weg. da ist das system mit dem "first hit = mein mob" wesentlich fairer.


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> das hat jetzt aber nix mit dem spiel zu tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Ist die Goldwerbung nicht für das Spiel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anowo (29. September 2009)

Was mich an AION stört ist abgesehen von den Warteschlangen das mein Späher der gerade Lvl 10 und Jäger geworden ist und Bogen bekommen hat.
Wie blöde nach den Skills zum schiessen mit dem Bogen sucht (laut Aion HP bekommt er die alle mit lvl10) selbst der Händler im Sanctum der den Bogen schenkt bietet keine an.

Anosonstn macht es unheimlich Spaß zu spielen und ich finds gut das Priester Leder tragen dürfen und zumindest bis lvl 10 gut Schaden machen.
(Höher isss mein Preister noch nicht)


----------



## Theomes (29. September 2009)

was mich am meisten stört und echt nervt ist der mobklau. ich mache nunemal nicht soviel schaden wie magier und co und dann kommen mal solche leute vorbei und machen mehr schaden als du und der mob zählt nicht mehr für dich. mir würde es gefallen wenn es so ist wie z.b. wie in hdro du schlägst den mob als erstes an und er gehört dir so lange wie er lebt oder er zu setz weil man weggelaufen ist zum beispiel.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. September 2009)

Anowo schrieb:


> Was mich an AION stört ist abgesehen von den Warteschlangen das mein Späher der gerade Lvl 10 und Jäger geworden ist und Bogen bekommen hat.
> Wie blöde nach den Skills zum schiessen mit dem Bogen sucht (laut Aion HP bekommt er die alle mit lvl10) selbst der Händler im Sanctum der den Bogen schenkt bietet keine an.
> 
> Anosonstn macht es unheimlich Spaß zu spielen und ich finds gut das Priester Leder tragen dürfen und zumindest bis lvl 10 gut Schaden machen.
> (Höher isss mein Preister noch nicht)



Er bekommt die Skills auch mit level 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der "Priester" kann sogar Kettenrüstung tragen.


----------



## Raaandy (29. September 2009)

Anowo schrieb:


> Was mich an AION stört ist abgesehen von den Warteschlangen das mein Späher der gerade Lvl 10 und Jäger geworden ist und Bogen bekommen hat.
> Wie blöde nach den Skills zum schiessen mit dem Bogen sucht (laut Aion HP bekommt er die alle mit lvl10) selbst der Händler im Sanctum der den Bogen schenkt bietet keine an.



du musst zu deinem lehrer der hat die skills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du kannst im menu wo es die bücher gibt, blättern. und auch jäger / assasine auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte direkt 2 skills mit lvl 10 zum lernen für jäger also aktive.


----------



## Seymour09 (29. September 2009)

Das meiste, was mich zur Zeit an Aion stört ist der Mobklau!

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Deadwool (29. September 2009)

- der Sound beim craften
- dass bei im Chat verlinkten Items die Vorschau nicht funktioniert
- dass gewisse Rüstungen etwas sehr tuntig sind 

Ansonsten nicht viel. Finds nach wie vor ein Hammer Game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Mich stören bisher (Jäger Lvl. 14) auch eher Kleinigkeiten:

a) Sobald die Verbindung abreißt, beendet sich das Spiel - da wäre es besser, wieder auf dem Startbildschirm zu landen;
b) nur ein Warenslot im Postsystem sowie die dauernde Abfrage, ob man die Post versenden möchte;
c) der Autoschuß des Jägers, der sich nach Betäuben etc. schon mal abstellt;
d) kein "Spam-melden"-Button oder gar ein Filter für Goldwhispers;
e) wenn man Waffen / Ausrüstung vergleicht, liegen schon mal je nach Position des Inventars die Fenster übereinander; ebenso bei der Ausrüstung mit 2 Einhandwaffen
f) natürlich die Warteschlangen (wen stören die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Daneben gibt es noch weitere Kleinigkeiten (der Bug mit den Titeln etwa); dennoch habe ich derzeit einen Mordsspaß mit dem Ding.


----------



## AGrand (29. September 2009)

An Aion stören mich threads wie diese !

@TE Fast alles was du aufgezählt hast hört sich schwer nach WoW an ! Mount/Portale/Gruppen such funktion....

Außerdem geh ich davon aus das du jäger spielst....

Als jäger kann man sich für 1600 kenah.. ein item kaufen das dir erlaubt 10 mins 30% schneller zu laufen....und dazu siehts noch aus wie eine art wolf


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (29. September 2009)

Sisloc schrieb:


> 1.Chathintergrund.. kann auch ruhig erst nächsten monat gemacht werden. sieht man den ganzen spam nicht so *lach*
> 2.Die Beschwörerpets müssen fliegen können. Wäre auch toll wenn sie nach dem porten oder fliegen per flugmeister wieder erscheinen!
> 3.fällt mir schon garnixmehr ein^^ macht spass
> 
> ...



1. Schalt einfach nen anderen Channel her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Frteu dich auf 1.6^^
3. yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grobii (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Mich stören bisher (Jäger Lvl. 14) auch eher Kleinigkeiten:
> 
> a) Sobald die Verbindung abreißt, beendet sich das Spiel - da wäre es besser, wieder auf dem Startbildschirm zu landen;




Allerdings, das ist echt doof, weil AION immer ewig braucht zum starten.

Ansonsten nervt mich noch :

- Der Bug wenn man aus Fernkampf in den Nahkampf will (beim Jäger), dass der Gegner oft mit vollem Leben wieder zurück an seinen Ursprungsort läuft
- Dass man doch öfteres grinden muss, zumindest ein halbes Level. Ist mir jetzt schon 2 mal passiert, dass ein Quest - Loch quasi auftrat. Mit 13 und mit 15. Alle Quests gemacht und die neuen bekam man noch nicht (auch bei meinem Char, der die ganze Zeit allein und ohne Gruppe gespielt hat)


----------



## Grobii (29. September 2009)

AGrand schrieb:


> An Aion stören mich threads wie diese !
> 
> @TE Fast alles was du aufgezählt hast hört sich schwer nach WoW an ! Mount/Portale/Gruppen such funktion....
> 
> ...




WAS WO GIBTS DAS?


----------



## AGrand (29. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> WAS WO GIBTS DAS?




Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre ....hat ich mir das beim normalen Gemischtwarenhändler gekauf!

Musst mal schauen ....beim händler oben kann man auch umschalten auf klassen spezifiesche waren


----------



## Acuria (29. September 2009)

Ich finde das sie was an der Grafik machen sollten.     *nich heulen erst weiterlesen bitte*



Die Charaktere sehen zweifelsfrei Bombastisch aus und auch die Landschaft im Startgebiet.
Es fliegen dort Schmetterlinge und Vögel herum und alles wirkt sehr warm und bewegt.


Doch dann die Ernüchterung, nach dem Startgebiet keine Bewegung, kein Blatt kein Baum nichts bewegt sich und auch Vögel sind keine mehr zu sehen.

Der Abyss ist voller Texturfehler die schnellstens beseitigt werden sollten.

Bug beim Betreten von Instanzen: War gestern mit einer Grp in der ersten Instanz, bwz. ich wollte, bin rein Pat kam ich war tot und das alles wärend die Gruppe noch vor der Tür stand, nun komm ich belebt wieder und kann die Instanz nicht betreten weil ich nun eine Id von 17 Stunden hab -.- What the Hell.

Im Abyss wird man rund um die Uhr abgefarmt und kann nichteinmal die ersten Farmquests annehmen.



Ich habe 2 jahre auf Aion gewartet aber wenn die extremen fehler nicht behoben werden kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden es auf dauer zu Spielen.


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Es fliegen dort Schmetterlinge und Vögel herum und alles wirkt sehr warm und bewegt.
> 
> 
> Doch dann die Ernüchterung, nach dem Startgebiet keine Bewegung, kein Blatt kein Baum nichts bewegt sich und auch Vögel sind keine mehr zu sehen.



Game breaking..


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Im Abyss wird man rund um die Uhr abgefarmt und kann nichteinmal die ersten Farmquests annehmen.



Naja , in einem PvP gebiet zum Releas start ist das denk ich mal ganz normal


----------



## Deadwool (29. September 2009)

Grobii schrieb:


> WAS WO GIBTS DAS?


Bei fast jedem Gemischtwarenhändler unter Klassenbedarf


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (29. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Tolles Spiel, nur das grinden ist der absolute NO NEED Faktor.



lvl 30 n halb. habe mal ein einziges level zwischendurch gegrindet...ansonsten nur durchgequestet. Du machst irgendwas falsch.

btt: mehr als 1 gegenstand pro brief versenden.
mehr auktionen pro char. (hab mitlerweile 2 lvl 10 twinks zusätzlich zum mani  nur wegen der auktionen und es reicht  immer nochnicht um damit ordentlich Geld zumachen.)
Die fliegenden Schiffe in Sanctum sollten schneller sein...man wartet ewigkeiten auf das Schiff um zur taverne zukommen.


----------



## Deadwool (29. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Doch dann die Ernüchterung, nach dem Startgebiet keine Bewegung, kein Blatt kein Baum nichts bewegt sich und auch Vögel sind keine mehr zu sehen.


Im Abyss bin ich noch nicht. Kann ich nichts zu sagen. Aber erzähl mir nichts über die Gebiete davor. Das dritte Gebiet "Eltnen" zB ist doch hammermässig schön. Dermassen detailverliebte Wälder und Wüsten hat sonst nur Age of Conan.


----------



## Squizzel (29. September 2009)

1. Derjenige mit den meisten DMG bekommt den Mob. Als Templer und Kleriker ein sehr frustrierendes System.

2.1. Craften kostet Geld und es gibt keine (realistische) Methode es ohne Ausgaben voranzutreiben (zumindest beim Rüstschmied).
2.2. Es gibt keine Motivation ein Handwerk zu betreiben. Leicht erfarmt man die Materialien selbst und lässt sich die Produkte von jemand anderen herstellen.

3. Manche Texturen sehen schon ziemlich scheiße aus.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

AGrand schrieb:


> An Aion stören mich threads wie diese !
> @TE Fast alles was du aufgezählt hast hört sich schwer nach WoW an ! Mount/Portale/Gruppen such funktion....



Hm, ich mag Aion sehr, ich habe lange darauf gewartet, es gefällt mir besser als alle anderen MMOs welche derzeit auf dem Markt sind, aber dennoch, hat es Fehler, was ist daran falsch etwas konstruktive Kritik zu üben? Bis du deinen Post verfasst hast, war der Thread überaus sachlich.


----------



## Avenenera (29. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> 1. Derjenige mit den meisten DMG bekommt den Mob. Als Templer und Kleriker ein sehr frustrierendes System.
> 
> 2.1. Craften kostet Geld und es gibt keine (realistische) Methode es ohne Ausgaben voranzutreiben (zumindest beim Rüstschmied).



1. Stimm ich dir zu. 

2. Naja sonst hat jeder wie in WoW bald Twinks nur für Berufe weil man die locker hochzeiht. Das man beim Berufeskill viele Ausgaben hat finde ich eigentlich gerechtfertig, macht das irgendwie realistischer.


----------



## wiligut (29. September 2009)

Mir gefällt so manches nicht.

- PvE-Schwerpunkt beim leveln
- keine Mounts
- der Sound, besonders die nervige "Kampfmusik" 
- die Flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- nur eine Rasse
- die einstellbare Größe der Chars (jede Menge 3 Meter Riesen auf dem Server, aber auch viele kaum zu sehene Winzlinge, besonders witzig wenn beide Typen in einer Gruppe)
- temporäres Problem: Stundenlange Warteschlangen (konnte praktisch seit Freitag nicht mehr zocken und mit AFK-Shop drinbleiben ist mir zuwider)
- 2 Servercrashes an 2 Tagen miterlebt (also erzählt mir nicht sowas gäbe es bei Aion nicht)

Für mich am schwerwiegendsten:

- kein PvP bis Lvl 25 
- die bunte, tuffige Optik (selbst bei den Asmos)
- der Inhalt/Atmosphäre so mancher Quests (als Asmo im Startgebiet Blümchen für verliebte Angler pflücken, süße Hoppelhäschen als Questmobs und Questgeber)
- Zwang zum Abo für mindestens 1 Monat wenn man per Paypal zahlt, Geld wurde sofort abgebucht 

Bis auf die Crashes und die Abogeschichte alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und über den lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Ich hab recht schnell gemerkt dass das Spiel für mich nichts ist. Ich hab nach rd. 2-3 Stunden jedes mal sowas von keinen Bock mehr auf noch eine und noch eine Quests gehabt, dass ich ausgelockt habe (Auch in dem Wissen das ich wegen Warteschlange nicht mehr reinkommen würde).


----------



## Squizzel (29. September 2009)

Avenenera schrieb:


> 2. Naja sonst hat jeder wie in WoW bald Twinks nur für Berufe weil man die locker hochzeiht. Das man beim Berufeskill viele Ausgaben hat finde ich eigentlich gerechtfertig, macht das irgendwie realistischer.



Leider buttert man nur in den Beruf hinein und bekommt nichts heraus. Ich habe jetzt 60.000 Kinah für meinen Beruf von 1-95 ausgegeben. Dabei habe ich von 1-38 mit der Arbeitsauftragsstufe 1 geskillt, da diese umsonst ist. Was habe ich für diese 60.000 Kinah bisher erhalten? Nichts, das was NPCs haben fallen lassen war besser. 
Geld macht man mit dem Beruf auch nicht. Die meisten Legionen haben ihre Handwerker, die alles zum Selbstkostenpreis herstellen. Und die die in keiner Legion sind, haben Freunde die ihnen das schnell zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Squizzel (29. September 2009)

> - temporäres Problem: Stundenlange Warteschlangen (konnte praktisch seit Freitag nicht mehr zocken und mit AFK-Shop drinbleiben ist mir zuwider)
> - 2 Servercrashes an 2 Tagen miterlebt (also erzählt mir nicht sowas gäbe es bei Aion nicht)



Ersteres ist shit. Zweiteres geschieht durch ersteres, da sie die Server weit über ihre normalen Kapazitäten laufen lassen. Besonders die Spieler auf Thor und Votan trifft dies besonders.



> - Zwang zum Abo für mindestens 1 Monat wenn man per Paypal zahlt, Geld wurde sofort abgebucht



Öhm, da kann ich nicht mitreden. Bei mir ging es über ELV ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Bis auf die Crashes und die Abogeschichte alles eine Frage des Geschmacks und über den lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Ich hab recht schnell gemerkt dass das Spiel für mich nichts ist. Ich hab nach rd. 2-3 Stunden jedes mal sowas von keinen Bock mehr auf noch eine und noch eine Quests gehabt, dass ich ausgelockt habe (Auch in dem Wissen das ich wegen Warteschlange nicht mehr reinkommen würde).




Wenn du es so doof findest darfst du mir dein Account gern bis morgen überlassen damit ich meine sucht befriedigen kann dann start ich nicht total unwissend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sevarine (29. September 2009)

Darksong schrieb:


> [...]
> - Wasser und Brot für Leben und Mana wären nett
> [...]



Wenn du dieses "," Komma drückst, setzt du dich hin und regenerierst ziemlich schnell Mana und Leben.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Sevarine schrieb:


> Wenn du dieses "," Komma drückst, setzt du dich hin und regenerierst ziemlich schnell Mana und Leben.



Über Lvl 20 sitzt du aber eine Weile, ich brauche mit lvl 30 so mindestens eine Minute um mein Mana zu reggen, und als Kantor ist es nichtmal allzu viel.


----------



## Blinky45 (29. September 2009)

Moin, hallo und servus!

Mich stört, ...

... dass ich nach den Casts stehen bleiben muss. Schöner wäre es, wenn der castbalken einfach die 1,5 Sekunden mit abdecken würde, dann wäre es vom Gefühl her wieder etwas dynamischer. Castbalken zu Ende, ich kann laufen. Momentan fühle ich mich als Kleriker doch recht ausgebremst. 

... dass die meisten Quests kaum XP bringen.

... dass man nach dem Tode wieder an seinem Bindepunkt steht. (Funktionieren da eigentlich auch die Kisks?)

... dass es keine Mounts gibt, oder eine andere vergleichbare, schnelle Reisemöglichkeit

... dass Risse gesucht werden müssen. Man kann sich einfach nicht auf die "Ort"-Angabe im Chat verlassen. Darüber hinaus wäre es auch Sinnvoll einen Tooltip an die Risse anzubringen bis zu welchem Level sie betreten werden können bzw. wieviel Platz noch frei ist, usw.. Noch besser fände ich es allerdings, wenn alle offenen Risse auf der Karte angezeigt werden würden und sich dann an den Symbolen wiederum Tooltips befänden, die die nötigen infos geben.  

... dass der Chat keinen Hintergrund hat

... dass im Abyys/bei Rissen die Allianzen nicht automatisch gebildet werden. Würde mich freuen, wenn sobald ein Spieler den Abyss betritt oder durch einen Riss hüpft, er gefragt wird, ob er sich einer Allianz anschließen möchte. Dann sollte es natürlich auch "private" Gruppen/Alianzen geben, die nicht vom System verwaltet werden. Ist ja verständlich wenn manche lieber allein mit ihren Leuten umherziehen möchten

... dass Casts und auch Dialoge mit NPCs abbrechen wenn man sich dreht

... dass der eine oder andere Sound doch noch sehr asiatisch klingt, wobei stören vielleicht etwas übertrieben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... dass es keine Beschreibung der Attribute gibt, wenn man über diese mit der Maus fährt. 

... dass es bis 25 nahezu keine Möglichkeit gibt, über PvP zu leveln, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass dies nach 25 möglich ist. BGs wären doch eine feine Sache, von mir aus nur bis 49 damit dann mit 50 wieder alle im Abyss sind. Das Risskonzept finde ich bisher eher unbefriedigend. Im Prinzip ist es eher eine kleine, kurze Abwechslung, aber eben nichts, was man permanent oder auch nur ansetzweise häufig betreiben kann.

... dass das Leveln von 10 bis 25 sehr zäh ist, es so gut wie keine Abwechslung gibt. Eine lange Durststrecke, die leider auch nur alle 3 Level mit Belohnungen aufwartet in Form von neuen Sprüchen. Gerade da das Leveln so lange dauert würde ich mir hier mehr erhoffen. 

... dass Instanzen eine 16 Std. ID haben (wenn ich mich recht entsinne). Da gibt es dann endlich mal eine Abwechslung und diese darf dann nichtmal ausreichend genutzt werden. Sehr schade! Die Items dort hätte man auch BoP machen können, ich denke das hätten wir Spieler schon verkraftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... dass es kaum Möglichkeiten gibt, sein UI einzustellen. Hier rede ich nicht von Addons. Ich rede davon, dass der Entwickler dem Spieler die Möglichkeit gibt, die einzelnen Frames und Panels selbst in der Größe und Position anzupassen.


Das war es erstmal. Grundsätzlich muss man natürlich sagen, dass Aion ein gutes Spiel ist und eben auch noch nicht vollständig in den Westen portiert wurde. Aber ich finde doch, dass ich mich als Spieler zu oft selbst motivieren muss weiterzumachen, dass sollte eigentlich das Spiel für mich übernehmen. Der Gedanke "im Endgame wird alles besser" kann da auch nur bedingt aufrechterhalten werden.

Bleibt noch zu sagen...

....Viel Spass beim spielen!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (29. September 2009)

Das nen meele gegen range dd´s keine chance hat im pvp !!! ganz großes -.-!!!!


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Leider buttert man nur in den Beruf hinein und bekommt nichts heraus. Ich habe jetzt 60.000 Kinah für meinen Beruf von 1-95 ausgegeben. Dabei habe ich von 1-38 mit der Arbeitsauftragsstufe 1 geskillt, da diese umsonst ist. Was habe ich für diese 60.000 Kinah bisher erhalten? Nichts, das was NPCs haben fallen lassen war besser.
> Geld macht man mit dem Beruf auch nicht. Die meisten Legionen haben ihre Handwerker, die alles zum Selbstkostenpreis herstellen. Und die die in keiner Legion sind, haben Freunde die ihnen das schnell zusammenbasteln.




Ich glaube nicht, dass Alchemisten anderen Leuten Flugpotions, Mana- und Lifepotions herstellen, die den gesamten Bedarf decken. Dafür ist das Ganze zu zeitaufwendig.


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> Das nen meele gegen range dd´s keine chance hat im pvp !!! ganz großes -.-!!!!



1. Blödsinn
2. 1v1 ist Dummfug


----------



## Æzørt (29. September 2009)

mich stört an aion nur eine sache: die verpakung stinkt nagut einen tag lüften dann war das weg xD


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> Das nen meele gegen range dd´s keine chance hat im pvp !!! ganz großes -.-!!!!



Dann machst du eindeutig etwas falsch! 

wenn du natürlich als Assasine ober Roxormässig ohne Stealth auf den Jäger
zustürmst,darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn er dich ohne Probleme kitet!

Mich stört:
-Rifts erst ab Level 20 (ok ist später egal aber nett wäre es trotzdem!)
-Jäger anfangs sehr zäh zu leveln(War mir klar und später wirds auch besser)
-Zur Zeit eine wahnisnnige Devaltion auf dem Server Kromede! (pendelt sich aber sicher in 4-5 Wochen ein!)
-Doch realtiv wenige Quests, auf Seiten der Asmodier! (Bis jetzt ev ändert sich das ja noch!)


----------



## __Bacardii__ (29. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Dann machst du eindeutig etwas falsch!
> 
> wenn du natürlich als Assasine ober Roxormässig ohne Stealth auf den Jäger
> zustürmst,darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn er dich ohne Probleme kitet!




spiele gladi kommt ieiner killt mich  komm net zu einem schlag 
und hab nun mal im abyss meine quests


----------



## HornyHerbert (29. September 2009)

Viel stört mich auch nicht...

nur, dass man beim Quest abgeben sich nicht bewegen kann xD

und wenn man rumläuft und in der Gegend rumschaut, durch das Klicken der Maus eine 180° Drehung vollzieht ;D

und in die andere Richtung läuft^^


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> spiele gladi kommt ieiner killt mich komm net zu einem schlag
> und hab nun mal im abyss meine quests




Gladis werden noch viel mehr leiden. Die unnützeste Klasse im ganzen Spiel. Im 50er PvP ist er OK, aber bis dahin klaut er nur den Templern den Loot und kann genau nix. Tanken? lol. Snap Aggro als Off Tank? lol
Und das Schlimme ist, dass jeder einen Gladiator anfängt, weil jeder Dämätsch machen will. Weil.. ist cool

Jeder, der sich im Vorhinein über die Klassen informiert hat - und da gab es ausreichend Erfahrungsberichte - wusste auf was er sich bei seiner Klassenwahl einlässt. Und beim Vergleich der Fähigkeiten von Templern und Glads kann man einfach sehen in welche Richtung beide Klassen gehen.

Viel Spass mit deinem Gladiator. Wenn du noch keine 30 bist dann ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag: Reroll. Dein Leidensweg wird bis du irgendwann 50 bist anhalten. In spätestens 2 Wochen werden viele der Glads selbst feststellen, dass sie vollkommen unnütz sind, weil sie nichts tanken können und nichts aushalten und deswegen betteln müssen um in die Instanzen mitzukommen.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Gladis müssen noch viel mehr leiden. Die unnützeste Klasse im ganzen Spiel. Im 50er PvP ist er OK, aber bis dahin klaut er nur den Templern den Loot und kann genau nix. Tanken? lol. Snap Aggro als Off Tank? lol
> Und das Schlimme ist, dass jeder einen Gladiator anfängt, weil jeder Dämätsch machen will. Weil.. ist cool



Das ich dich richtig verstehe...

Es ist schlimm die klasse zu spielen die einen spaß macht?

Es ist schlimm das eine Schadensklasse nicht tanken kann?

Es ist schlimm das eine schadensklasse allgemein schaden machen kann?

das ist interessant...ich werde mich in meine imaginäre schalldichte blase setzen und darüber meditieren...


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Das ist Open PvP gewöhn dich dran oder geh WAR spielen,
da hast du es schön harmlos!

Als Gladi versuchen die Umgebung zu nutzen, such dir deckung er muss dich immer
sehen um an dir schaden zu machen, stell dich hinter einen Baum warte bis er kommt,
sobald du an ihm dran bist ist er, soweit du den Gladiator spielen kannst
in unter 10 Sec tot!


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Es ist schlimm das eine Schadensklasse nicht tanken kann?



Denk in deiner schalldichten Blase am besten noch einmal über diesen Satz nach.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Denk in deiner schalldichten Blase am besten noch einmal über diesen Satz nach.



Hab ich, mehr als einen satz den ich jetzt nicht sagen werde weil ich sonst einen bann riskiere, fällt mir nicht ein.

Die Assasine kann übirgens auch nicht Tanken... der Jäger auch nicht.... was das alles nur für unnütze klassen sind.... schrecklich schrecklich, besonders im PvP wo tanken ja doch eine so wichtige fähigkeit ist.... und auch sonst brauch man für instanzen 4 tanks und 1nen heiler...sonst kriegt man den boss ja gar nicht getankt...


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Das ist Open PvP gewöhn dich dran oder geh WAR spielen,
> da hast du es schön harmlos!



das würde ich gern erläutert haben


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Gibts in WAR open PvP ab einem bestimmten level?


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Gibts in WAR open PvP ab einem bestimmten level?



Ja, Genau genommen schon in T1


----------



## Darkprincess (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Gladis werden noch viel mehr leiden. Die unnützeste Klasse im ganzen Spiel. Im 50er PvP ist er OK, aber bis dahin klaut er nur den Templern den Loot und kann genau nix. Tanken? lol. Snap Aggro als Off Tank? lol
> Und das Schlimme ist, dass jeder einen Gladiator anfängt, weil jeder Dämätsch machen will. Weil.. ist cool
> 
> Jeder, der sich im Vorhinein über die Klassen informiert hat - und da gab es ausreichend Erfahrungsberichte - wusste auf was er sich bei seiner Klassenwahl einlässt. Und beim Vergleich der Fähigkeiten von Templern und Glads kann man einfach sehen in welche Richtung beide Klassen gehen.
> ...




Vielleicht solltest Du eher den Leuten die einen Gladi spielen,überlassen ob er spaß macht oder auch nicht,und ob sie rerollen oder auch nicht=)
Der unnützeste Post hier=)


----------



## pulla_man (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Gibts in WAR open PvP ab einem bestimmten level?


 sobald du dir deinen charakter erstellt hast gibt es open pvp. und dazu musste nicht mal nen riss suchen, einfach nur der strasse ins open rvr gebiet folgen


----------



## Yiraja (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Gladis werden noch viel mehr leiden. Die unnützeste Klasse im ganzen Spiel. Im 50er PvP ist er OK, aber bis dahin klaut er nur den Templern den Loot und kann genau nix. Tanken? lol. Snap Aggro als Off Tank? lol
> Und das Schlimme ist, dass jeder einen Gladiator anfängt, weil jeder Dämätsch machen will. Weil.. ist cool
> 
> Jeder, der sich im Vorhinein über die Klassen informiert hat - und da gab es ausreichend Erfahrungsberichte - wusste auf was er sich bei seiner Klassenwahl einlässt. Und beim Vergleich der Fähigkeiten von Templern und Glads kann man einfach sehen in welche Richtung beide Klassen gehen.
> ...



naja du hast einfach kein peil vom game. der gladi kann locker als off tank rum schwirren gibt genug die besser tanken als die templer. un loot wegwürfeln ist ansichtssache.


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> einfach nur der strasse ins open rvr gebiet folgen



Das ist der springende Punkt!
In WAR geht man nur in dieses Gebiet, wenn man auch wirklich O-PvP sucht,
dort gibt es keine quests, keine Mats zum abbauen (ok hat WAR überhaupt nicht),
dort kann man sich einfach nur ohne etwas zu verlieren sich gegenseitig auf die Mütze hauen,
lange Laufwege gibts auch nicht!
In Aion geht man nicht nur in den Abyss um dort PvP zu betreiben sondern auch
um zu Grinden,zu Farmen oder einfach sich die Landschaft anzuschauen, jederzeit besteht die
Gefahr, das jemand angeflogen kommt, obwohl man selber nicht in PvP Laune ist, das ist Open PvP wie ich es 
verstehe und wie ich es mir erhoffe.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Das ist der springende Punkt!
> In WAR geht man nur in dieses Gebiet, wenn man auch wirklich O-PvP sucht,
> dort gibt es keine quests, keine Mats zum abbauen (ok hat WAR überhaupt nicht),
> dort kann man sich einfach nur ohne etwas zu verlieren sich gegenseitig auf die Mütze hauen,
> ...



Naja man könnt jetzt behaupten wow hat auch open pvp.

Und quest gibts im Open PvP gebiet, aber gefarmt wird da nicht da hast du recht.

Drotzen hängt man in Aion ja auch nicht ständig im Abyss rum und man geht auch irgendwie teilweise von selber rein mit dem wissen man kann angegriffen werden, und auch in warhammer gibts server wo überall PvP möglich ist so viel ich weiß


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hab ich, mehr als einen satz den ich jetzt nicht sagen werde weil ich sonst einen bann riskiere, fällt mir nicht ein.
> 
> Die Assasine kann übirgens auch nicht Tanken... der Jäger auch nicht.... was das alles nur für unnütze klassen sind.... schrecklich schrecklich, besonders im PvP wo tanken ja doch eine so wichtige fähigkeit ist.... und auch sonst brauch man für instanzen 4 tanks und 1nen heiler...sonst kriegt man den boss ja gar nicht getankt...




Ein Gladiator macht weniger Schaden als eine Assassine, ein Sorc, ein Ranger. Wenn ich Schaden haben will, nehm ich einen DD mit aber keinen Glad.
Ein Gladiator kann aber auch nicht tanken, weil er es nicht schafft Mobs auf sich zu halten. Assassinen dürfen sich immer schön zurückhalten und Halbgas fahren. Dazu bekommt ein Glad so dermassen viel Schaden rein, dass er überhaupt keine Berechtigung hat sich überhaupt in der Nähe von irgendeinem Mob aufzuhalten und dann auch noch die Aggro auf sich ziehen zu wollen. Sicherlich liegt das hauptsächlich daran, dass Glads zu 95% nur eine 2H Waffe besitzen und noch nicht mal ein Schild im Inventar haben.

Aber jetzt kommt das Entscheidende, und das ist der Hauptgrund weshalb ein Glad absolut unnütz ist im PvE. Bei mehr als einem Mob ist es für einen Cleric eine Zumutung einen Glad zu heilen, weil er es nicht schafft, den Mob auf den er nicht haut an sich zu binden. Der Cleric wird einfach sterben. Was hat eine solche Klasse die bescheidenen Schaden macht, nix aushält und auch die Mobs nicht auf sich halten kann für eine Existenzberechtigung im PvE.

Im PvP hat der Glad zwei Fähigkeiten, die ihn akzeptabel machen
1. Er kann sich erhöhten Laufspeed buffen
2. Er hat einen AoE Stun

Ansonsten hat er absolut keine verlässlichen CC oder Group Utilities, aber für PvP ist das noch OK. Allerdings hat der Templer einen Skill mit dem er Mobs oder Spieler zu sich und in die Gruppe ziehen kann und hat eine Bodyguard Funktion für Gruppenmitglieder mit kurzem Cooldown. Im PvE ist ein Templer so dermassen einfach zu heilen als Cleric, dass man fast einschläft. Über Stigmas bekommt er einen AoE Taunt.

Insgesamt ziehe ich einen Templer IMMER einem Glad vor, weil ein Gladiator maximal im PvP was taugt aber im PvE ein Totalausfall ist. Wenn die Leute, die Gladiatoren spielen auf PvE keinen Wert legen sondern nur PvP machen wollen, ist das vollkommen ok. Aber ich gehe davon aus, das dem nicht so ist. Und da werden noch viele Kullertränen fliessen, weil sie keiner haben will.


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. September 2009)

Ich habe rein vom GAME ausgesehen.. nichts zu merkern..

ABER.. WARTESCHLANGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<<Die müssen weg...


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> naja du hast einfach kein peil vom game. der gladi kann locker als off tank rum schwirren gibt genug die besser tanken als die templer. un loot wegwürfeln ist ansichtssache.




Ach und mit welchen Fähigkeiten zieht er die Mobs auf sich und behält sie auch bei sich? Loot wegrollen ist eine Tatsache. Weil es eine Tankklasse (Templer) wesentlich besser gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> werden, und auch in warhammer gibts server wo überall PvP möglich ist so viel ich weiß



Wurde schon vor etwas längerer Zeit der letzte einegstampft, war
in Warhammer auch ein Witz!

Mit Quests meinte ich Kill/sammel Quests keine Töte X Gegnerische Spieler Quests!


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ein Gladiator macht weniger Schaden als eine Assassine, ein Sorc, ein Ranger. Wenn ich Schaden haben will, nehm ich einen DD mit aber keinen Glad.
> Ein Gladiator kann aber auch nicht tanken, weil er es nicht schafft Mobs auf sich zu halten. Assassinen dürfen sich immer schön zurückhalten und Halbgas fahren. Dazu bekommt ein Glad so dermassen viel Schaden rein, dass er überhaupt keine Berechtigung hat sich überhaupt in der Nähe von irgendeinem Mob aufzuhalten und dann auch noch die Aggro auf sich ziehen zu wollen. Sicherlich liegt das hauptsächlich daran, dass Glads zu 95% nur eine 2H Waffe besitzen und noch nicht mal ein Schild im Inventar haben.
> 
> Aber jetzt kommt das Entscheidende, und das ist der Hauptgrund weshalb ein Glad absolut unnütz ist im PvE. Bei mehr als einem Mob ist es für einen Cleric eine Zumutung einen Glad zu heilen, weil er es nicht schafft, den Mob auf den er nicht haut an sich zu binden. Der Cleric wird einfach sterben. Was hat eine solche Klasse die bescheidenen Schaden macht, nix aushält und auch die Mobs nicht auf sich halten kann für eine Existenzberechtigung im PvE.
> ...



Und wenn leute ihn wegen PvP leveln, oder einfach weil ihn das Design gefällt? Und ein off tank tankt meistens das zeug das keiner angreift, und das wird ein Gladi wohl hin kriegen.

Aber dein leben muss sehr interssant sein wenn dich es so interessiert was andere spielen und wieso sie es tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wurde schon vor etwas längerer Zeit der letzte einegstampft, war
> in Warhammer auch ein Witz!
> 
> Mit Quests meinte ich Kill/sammel Quests keine Töte X Gegnerische Spieler Quests!



Gibts, Als ordler zb musste man im ersten gebiet die lage erkunden und gewürze sammeln


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> sobald du dir deinen charakter erstellt hast gibt es open pvp. und dazu musste nicht mal nen riss suchen, einfach nur der strasse ins open rvr gebiet folgen



Aber in den PvE Gebieten hast du Ruhe, das ist in Aion nicht so, sobald Risse offen sind musst du überall, außer in Außenposten mit Wachen oder Instanzen damit rechnen, das eine Gruppe der gegnerischen Fraktion über dich herfällt.
Die WAR RvR Gebiete sind mit dem Abyss zu vergleichen.


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Gibts, Als ordler zb musste man im ersten gebiet die lage erkunden und gewürze sammeln


Aber sicher nicht im Rot umrandetem Gebiet, trotzdem sollte
es sie geben hat es die Zonen nicht zu dem gemacht, was ich unter
einer vernünftigen RvR Zone verstehe!


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und wenn leute ihn wegen PvP leveln, oder einfach weil ihn das Design gefällt? Und ein off tank tankt meistens das zeug das keiner angreift, und das wird ein Gladi wohl hin kriegen.
> 
> Aber dein leben muss sehr interssant sein wenn dich es so interessiert was andere spielen und wieso sie es tun
> 
> ...




Nein, ein Glad hat genau dann Probleme wenn er Mobs übernehmen müsste. Das gibt die Klasse nicht her. Spiel nen Cleric und geh mal in den Fire Tempel mit einem Glad als MT und einem zweiten als OT. Viel Spass. Und dann mach das gleiche mal mit einem Templer. Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Deinen halbseidenen Flame kannst du dir schenken. Ich bin nicht flamebar.


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Natürlich liegen da Welten daziwschen!

Der eine ist ein Off Tank der andere ein Main Tank, was ist daran so schwierig zu verstehen?


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Dann definiere mal Off Tank


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Nein, ein Glad hat genau dann Probleme wenn er Mobs übernehmen müsste. Das gibt die Klasse nicht her. Spiel nen Cleric und geh mal in den Fire Tempel mit einem Glad als MT und einem zweiten als OT. Viel Spass. Und dann mach das gleiche mal mit einem Templer. Da liegen Welten zwischen.
> 
> Deinen halbseidenen Flame kannst du dir schenken. Ich bin nicht flamebar.



Erst mal, war es kein flame, auser Diskutieren ist für dich flamen, dann solltest du zum psychologen gehen (siehst du, das war ein flame...)

Und, wenn du einen Off tank als main tank nimmst bist du selber schuld, nimm nen gladi als off und nen templer als Main tank, da hättest du aber theretisch auch selber drauf kommen können das man den Off tank eben nicht als Maintank nimmt....

Muss ich dir jetzt auch noch erklären das du dein Aion mit Doppelklick auf die linke maustaste starten kannst und nicht auf die rechte maustaste und dann auf die linke drücken musst weil du meinst die wär cooler und mehr bringt weil da mehr Optionen aufgehen Oo?.



> Dann definiere mal Off Tank



Ganz einfach ein tank der Adds abnimmt und irgendwo im raum abseits des bosses tankt bzw in dem bösen spiel namens WoW noch die aufgabe übernimmt eventuell mal kurz Aggro zu ziehen um vom Main tank debuffs auslaufen zu lassen, so was ist bei Aion aber nicht nötig, wär es nötig würde dem Gladiator auch die nötigen werkzeuge dafür in die hand gegeben.

Die würde des Menschen ist unantastbar, genau so seine bedrüfnisse, wenn also jemand ein gladiator spielen will und er ihn spaß macht kannst du dagegen nichts machen, und die kritik ist sinloos, besonders nicht wenn due s damit argumentierst das die irgendwann alle rum heulen, das ist erstens nicht Fakt und zweitens bist im moment eher du der wo über eine Andere Klasse rumheult weil sie nicht tanken kann obwohl die nicht zum tanken gedacht ist


----------



## Geige (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ein tank der Adds abnimmt und irgendwo im raum abseits des bosses tankt bzw in dem bösen spiel namens WoW noch die aufgabe übernimmt eventuell mal kurz Aggro zu ziehen um vom Main tank debuffs auslaufen zu lassen,



Ganz genau das ist nach meiner Meinung nach ein Off Tank!


----------



## Spion0522 (29. September 2009)

Mich stören zumeist die auch schon genannten Punkte, wobei mich am meisten die klein geratene Legions7Gidlen-Funktionen sind.
das mit dne Stufen ist zwar ne nette Idee aber mit nur 2 ränge und fast null einstellungs möglichketen der ränge bringt das auch nix.Zudem kann man auch nicht einstellen wer was wann udn wivel von der Legionsbank abheben kann.da hilft mir auch nicht das eigene Desing des Wappens

Zudem fehlen mir sachen wie "Aggro-anzeige" und  feinere Eistellungen wie sonst durch BArtender,Xperl udn anderes verfügbar waren.ergo bin ich sehr dafür das addon eingeführt werden da man so sein eigenes Ui bestimmen kann udn nicht auf dem "Standars" festsitzt.Gegen demagemeter bin ich im weitesten Sinne auch aber in manchen Fällen helfen sie bei der fehler analyse im raid.


----------



## Neoikeia (29. September 2009)

ich wäre für
- mehr Quests
- Mount, das Gelaufe ist sooo nervig >.<
- Frisör (ohne einen Gutschein zu benötigen...)
- Änderung des Wer-kriegt-den-Mob-Systems
ich bin es leid, dass ,mir als Kleriker dauernt die Mobs von irgentwelchen DD's weggeklaut werden


----------



## Lemendeer (29. September 2009)

Du.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Der Gladi ist kein richtigwer Offtank weil es keinen Spott gibt, Provoke erhöht nur die Aggro, es zwingt das Ziel nicht den Gladi/Templer anzugreifen, und auch sonst, liegt der Aggroaufbau des Gladis weit unter dem des Templers, wenn die Heiler richtig heilen wird der Gladi Probleme haben gegen Heilung aggro zu halten, den Templer juckt das wenig, der haut zwischendurch etwas mit drauf, und hat das Vieh.


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Erst mal, war es kein flame, auser Diskutieren ist für dich flamen, dann solltest du zum psychologen gehen (siehst du, das war ein flame...)
> 
> Und, wenn du einen Off tank als main tank nimmst bist du selber schuld, nimm nen gladi als off und nen templer als Main tank, da hättest du aber theretisch auch selber drauf kommen können das man den Off tank eben nicht als Maintank nimmt....
> 
> ...



Eventuell solltest du dich nur dann zu Themen äussern, wenn du weisst wovon du redest. Die Definition eines Off Tanks ist zwar richtig, allerdings ist es wesentlich einfacher die Adds einfach dauerzumezzen oder zu rooten. Wieso sinnlos Heilung rausballern? Snap Aggro baut ein Gladiator sowieso nicht auf. Das kann selbst eine Assassine besser und hält auch genauso viel aus. Gladiator als Off Tank ist leider epic fail

Aber fantastisch wie du in jedem Post herumzickst. Werd erwachsen Junge.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (29. September 2009)

In einem gewissen anderen spiel richtet sich die Frage was ein Off-Tank tanken kann vor allem nach dem Equip...


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Das kann selbst eine Assassine besser und hält auch genauso viel aus.



i lol'd


----------



## Gnorfal (29. September 2009)

Mich stört:

Client online runtergladen und installiert.
Gepatcht.Version 1.0.5.7.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...
Umgestellt auf Englisch.Wieder 824 MB runter geladen.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...
Reperatur durchgeführt. Wieder 3,2 GB runter geladen.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...

MsConfig->Alle Autostarts deaktiviert.
Antiviren Prog und Firewall aus.
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...

Systemcheck:
Athlon Phenom X4 9950 Quadcore
8 GB Ram
2x Geforce 9800 GT
Spielstart->Fehler 1024 Failed to initialize...

Nix zu wollen....


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> i lol'd




traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> d) kein "Spam-melden"-Button oder gar ein Filter für Goldwhispers;



Wie will man den bitte die Goldwhisper "rausfiltern"? 

Spam-Melden war WoW oder? Das hat da ja soweit ich weiß mitbekommen ahbe auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

Naja gut, dann hat sich für mich schon jedes Diskussion mit dir erledigt, die ich ggf. geführt hätte. Mit dieser Meinung disqualifizierst du dich in meinen Augen so dermaßen, dass jedes Argument von dir eh Abprallt. 

Ich bin dann mal wieder mit Assa als MT und mit Kantor als MH unterwegs. Die DD's sind ausschliesslich Kleriker bei uns.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. September 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> - die Flügel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Das hättest du ja wirklich früher ahnen jkönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. 2 rassen Die Asmodier sind ja sozusagen "mutiert"


----------



## Yiraja (29. September 2009)

ncsoft soll endlich ma was gegen die warteschlangen machen ich rast gleich aus man, ich hab heut heute einma 30 min un einma 2 1/2 stunden warteschleife hinter mir un nu soll ich noch ma 2 stunden warten nur weils game dauert abkackt weils nich mit vista 64 bit klar kommt meine fresse wo leben die eig -.-


----------



## Healor (29. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Leider buttert man nur in den Beruf hinein und bekommt nichts heraus. Ich habe jetzt 60.000 Kinah für meinen Beruf von 1-95 ausgegeben. Dabei habe ich von 1-38 mit der Arbeitsauftragsstufe 1 geskillt, da diese umsonst ist. Was habe ich für diese 60.000 Kinah bisher erhalten? Nichts, das was NPCs haben fallen lassen war besser.
> Geld macht man mit dem Beruf auch nicht. Die meisten Legionen haben ihre Handwerker, die alles zum Selbstkostenpreis herstellen. Und die die in keiner Legion sind, haben Freunde die ihnen das schnell zusammenbasteln.



Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Trage immer 2 oder 3 Teile die ich selbst hergestellt habe, alle paar Level bastel ich mir wieder ein neues Teil. Klar findet man mal was besseres aber was solls. Bin neben Rüstungsschmied noch Alchi. Stelle mir selbst immer Heiltränke her und musste noch nie welche kaufen.

Das man jetzt noch kein Geld macht da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.

Das Auktionshaus ist total überschwemmt mit Angeboten, jeder drückt den Preis so weit es geht. Das Wirtschaftssystem muss sich noch entwickeln da ja jeder jeden Beruf skillen kann aber nur einen auf Maximallevel. Wenn das mal soweit ist und die Leute seltene Rezepte finden und sich wirklich jeder auf seinen Beruf spezialisiert, dann wird auch Geld fließen.


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

Stimmt net ganz Yiraja. Mit meinem Vista64 kommt es ganz ausgezeichnet klar. Solltest du dennoch mal rausfliegen, hast du ne Art Priveligierten-Modus für hmm ich denke die Zeit, die dein Char braucht, um aus ner Gruppe zu fliegen, weil du zu lange off warst. Kann das net genau sagen.

Für mich hats auf jedenfall immer gereicht, das Spiel gemütlich neu zu starten und mich einzuloggen, um dann gepflegt an der Warteschlange vorbei direkt wieder ins Spiel zu kommen.


----------



## Simsalaschrim (29. September 2009)

Dass ich 2 Stunden und mehr warten muss und mein Kumpel sich einloggt, angezeigt bekommt "1600/ von X" und zack sofort drin ist.
Sich wieder ganz regulaer ausloggt. 2 Minuten wartet, sich einloggt, zack sofort drin.
Sich wieder ausloggt, 10 Minuten wartet, sich einloggt, zack drin.

Schon komisch


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Naja gut, dann hat sich für mich schon jedes Diskussion mit dir erledigt, die ich ggf. geführt hätte. Mit dieser Meinung disqualifizierst du dich in meinen Augen so dermaßen, dass jedes Argument von dir eh Abprallt.
> 
> Ich bin dann mal wieder mit Assa als MT und mit Kantor als MH unterwegs. Die DD's sind ausschliesslich Kleriker bei uns.




Ach, dein I lol'd war ein Diskussionsbeitrag? Man lernt nie aus. Aber daraus gleich zu schliessen, dass jedes Argument bei mir abprallt halte ich für sehr gewagt. Du hast nämlich gar keins gebracht. Und dein letzter Post zeigt ausschliesslich, dass du beleidigt bist weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, womit du für eine sinnvolle Diskussion sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stehst. Cry moar plx


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest du dich nur dann zu Themen äussern, wenn du weisst wovon du redest. Die Definition eines Off Tanks ist zwar richtig, allerdings ist es wesentlich einfacher die Adds einfach dauerzumezzen oder zu rooten. Wieso sinnlos Heilung rausballern? Snap Aggro baut ein Gladiator sowieso nicht auf. Das kann selbst eine Assassine besser und hält auch genauso viel aus. Gladiator als Off Tank ist leider epic fail
> 
> Aber fantastisch wie du in jedem Post herumzickst. Werd erwachsen Junge.



Erst mal, wenn dann Mädel, ich nenn dich auch nicht Weib oder gar Vich, und grad mit so was abstoßenden wie mit einem Männlichen wesen (Sorry jungs =P) verbunden zu werden verbitte ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den ganzen Rest hast du mal elegant übergangen, wo bleiben deine Arguemnte dafür? Schlag mir nicht vor ich soll mich zum thema äusern wenn du es nicht mal bei den restlichen 75% hinkriegst.


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Es ist egal ob der Gladi jetzt offtankt, oder nicht, kommt einfach wieder zum Thema und gut ist.


----------



## Droyale (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach, dein I lol'd war ein Diskussionsbeitrag? Man lernt nie aus. Aber daraus gleich zu schliessen, dass jedes Argument bei mir abprallt halte ich für sehr gewagt. Du hast nämlich gar keins gebracht. Und dein letzter Post zeigt ausschliesslich, dass du beleidigt bist weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, womit du für eine sinnvolle Diskussion sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stehst. Cry moar plx


du verbreitest hier miese laune, zisch ab...


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Erst mal, wenn dann Mädel, ich nenn dich auch nicht Weib oder gar Vich, und grad mit so was abstoßenden wie mit einem Männlichen wesen (Sorry jungs =P) verbunden zu werden verbitte ich mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass du mit deinen Posts hier die gesamten Vorurteile, die es gegenüber weiblichen Spielern gibt, nur bestätigst? Das, was du wissen willst, habe ich schon ausführlich beschrieben, wenn du es nicht nachvollziehen kannst ist das traurig aber nicht mein Problem. Allerdings wäre dann mein Vorschlag einfach nicht mehr zu posten nochmal bestätigt.


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ach, dein I lol'd war ein Diskussionsbeitrag? Man lernt nie aus. Aber daraus gleich zu schliessen, dass jedes Argument bei mir abprallt halte ich für sehr gewagt. Du hast nämlich gar keins gebracht. Und dein letzter Post zeigt ausschliesslich, dass du beleidigt bist weil jemand anderer Meinung ist, womit du für eine sinnvolle Diskussion sowieso nicht zur Verfügung stehst. Cry moar plx




Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich ggf eine Diskussion geführt hätte, nicht, dass ich diskutiert habe. Naja ich habe deine anderen Aussagen hier gelesen und denke nur einfach, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Vielleicht hast du eine böse Erfahrung mit nem unfähigen Gladi in ner Gruppe gemacht. Oder farmt dich immer nen Gladi mit Sprint und AE-Stun? 
Klingt für mich einfach nur nach nem Flame gegen Gladis ohne Hand und Fuß.


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> du verbreitest hier miese laune, zisch ab...




Lies einfach andere Foren und hör auf herumzuheulen. Manche Dinge können so einfach sein..


----------



## Healor (29. September 2009)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> Du.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne aber mal im ernst, momentan stört mich nur die Warteschleife (mal wieder) weil ich eigentlich "kurz mal reinschaun wollte"


----------



## Norjena (29. September 2009)

Bleibt einfach beim Thema, und flamet euch nicht gegenseitig, das bring nichts, und führt zu noch weniger.


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich ggf eine Diskussion geführt hätte, nicht, dass ich diskutiert habe. Naja ich habe deine anderen Aussagen hier gelesen und denke nur einfach, dass du keine Ahnung hast. Vielleicht hast du eine böse Erfahrung mit nem unfähigen Gladi in ner Gruppe gemacht. Oder farmt dich immer nen Gladi mit Sprint und AE-Stun?
> Klingt für mich einfach nur nach nem Flame gegen Gladis ohne Hand und Fuß.



Jo, für mich klingt das was du machst nur nach Rechtfertigen einer Meinung, die aufgrund offensichtlich fehlender Spielpraxis und vollkommener Unkenntnis der Spielmechanik absolut wertlos ist.
Aber ein "I lol'd" als Diskussionsbeitrag zu werten ist nach wie vor win win. I lol'ed


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> du verbreitest hier miese laune, zisch ab...


Die gibts so schon genug


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

Nagut, du hast gewonnen. Ich flame und bin beleidigt. Du hast nur Hieb und Stichfeste Argumente.
Jetzt seh ichs auch, Leder-Assas sind bessere Tanks als Platte-Gladis.


@Topic:

Mir fehlt im Großen und Ganzen rein garnichts im Spiel. Viele Kleinigkeiten, die erwähnt wurden, sind zwar noch verbesserungswürdig, wie z.b. mehrere Items gleichzeitig verschicken, mehr Auktionen starten, Warteschlangen(Wenn man abends von der Arbeit kommt und nicht für 2 1/2 Stunden auf 1 Stunde Zoggen warten möchte, besonders ärgerlich.)
Beim looten in Gruppen, wo jedes Mitglied ein Questitem aufheben kann, finde ich doof, dass erst derjenige Looten kann, dem auch der Rest darin gehört, bis andere ihr Questitem rausnehmen können. Führt nur zu unnötigen Wartezeiten.


----------



## Acuria (29. September 2009)

Gott seid ihr ein Paar Stressbacken, wollt ihr beide euch nich n Hotelzimmer nehmen?
Ihr habt Probleme erlich. *lach


----------



## Darkprincess (29. September 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal von Kicks hören was es für Vorurteile gegenüber weiblichen spielern gibt^^
Sowas wie..sie hätten eh keine Ahnung von was sie reden?
Seine Meinung zu äussern über eine Klasse ist ja gut und schön,aber die Meinung so zu äussern dass man versucht den Gladi anderen zu vermiesen ist schon kacke.Am Ende muss jeder selbst wissen was er wie spielt...mal davon ab wenn man seine Klasse beherrscht reisst man damit auch etwas.
Nebenbei bemerkt....wenn Du keinen Gladi zockst und auch nicht vorhast dies zutun weil er Dir nicht gefällt,dann kann er dir auch am Hintern vorbei gehen und Du musst Dich zum Gladi dann auch nicht äussern=)
Und für den Fall dass nun sowas kommt wie "das nächste Mädchen bestätigt Vorurteile gegen Ihre Art"....Du kannst mir eh nicht so dumm kommen wie ichs brauche.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillmon (29. September 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ein Gladiator macht weniger Schaden als eine Assassine, ein Sorc, ein Ranger. Wenn ich Schaden haben will, nehm ich einen DD mit aber keinen Glad.
> Ein Gladiator kann aber auch nicht tanken, weil er es nicht schafft Mobs auf sich zu halten. Assassinen dürfen sich immer schön zurückhalten und Halbgas fahren. Dazu bekommt ein Glad so dermassen viel Schaden rein, dass er überhaupt keine Berechtigung hat sich überhaupt in der Nähe von irgendeinem Mob aufzuhalten und dann auch noch die Aggro auf sich ziehen zu wollen. Sicherlich liegt das hauptsächlich daran, dass Glads zu 95% nur eine 2H Waffe besitzen und noch nicht mal ein Schild im Inventar haben.
> 
> Aber jetzt kommt das Entscheidende, und das ist der Hauptgrund weshalb ein Glad absolut unnütz ist im PvE. Bei mehr als einem Mob ist es für einen Cleric eine Zumutung einen Glad zu heilen, weil er es nicht schafft, den Mob auf den er nicht haut an sich zu binden. Der Cleric wird einfach sterben. Was hat eine solche Klasse die bescheidenen Schaden macht, nix aushält und auch die Mobs nicht auf sich halten kann für eine Existenzberechtigung im PvE.
> ...



Die Fakten auf den Punkt gebracht. Wirklich toller Beitrag und ich hoffe , dass den sich viele Gladis hier zu Herzen nehmen anstatt später die Foren mit ihrem Geflenne zu füllen.

MfG


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

Oh hab doch was gefunden, was mich wirklich aufregt.

Wenn ich mal wieder von Asmos angegriffen werde, und mit einem schnellen Flügelschlag versuche Abstand zu gewinnen, um mir den ein oder anderen noch vom Leib zu halten, oder gar mit nem DP-Angriff + Instant auszuschalten, ist es meist unmöglich sich umzusehen.
Egal, wie ich dann mit der linken Maustaste klicke, kann ich beim nach vorne fliegen die Kamera nicht schwenken. Bis jetzt löse ich das nur, indem ich schräg nach vorne fliege und dann klappt es meistens erst, was mich aber wieder näher an meine Verfolger ranbringt.. ARrr!


----------



## Thoor (29. September 2009)

Mein Händler meinte heute, ab level 25 gibts fast keine quests mehr und dann ist stupides grinden angesagt, stimmt das oder wurde das jetzt geändert für europa :<


----------



## Zafric (29. September 2009)

Dein Händler liegt falsch.


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Zu deinem tollen Korea Argument. In Korea werden keine Gladiatoren in Instanzen mitgenommen, die Gruppen Setups bestehen dort aus Templer, Cleric, eventuell Chanter und dann wirklichen DDs, aber keiner nimmt dort einen Gladiator mit aus oben genannten Gründen. Sie sind einfach nutzlos im PvE.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (29. September 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Oh hab doch was gefunden, was mich wirklich aufregt.
> 
> Wenn ich mal wieder von Asmos angegriffen werde, und mit einem schnellen Flügelschlag versuche Abstand zu gewinnen, um mir den ein oder anderen noch vom Leib zu halten, oder gar mit nem DP-Angriff + Instant auszuschalten, ist es meist unmöglich sich umzusehen.
> Egal, wie ich dann mit der linken Maustaste klicke, kann ich beim nach vorne fliegen die Kamera nicht schwenken. Bis jetzt löse ich das nur, indem ich schräg nach vorne fliege und dann klappt es meistens erst, was mich aber wieder näher an meine Verfolger ranbringt.. ARrr!



jop, genau das stört mich tierisch, mal kann man sich mit linker maustaste umsehen, mal klappt es überhaupt nicht, das schränkt die sicht beim fliegen stark ein, hoffe auf baldigen fix.

naja und die warteschlangen sind grausam.


----------



## Casp (29. September 2009)

... dass mein PC die empfohlenen Anforderungen nicht erfüllt!


----------



## Düstermond (29. September 2009)

Ohne die sieben Seiten gelesen zu haben will ich mal auf den Wunsch des Threaderstellers eingehen und das aufschreiben, was mich stört.

- Warteschlangen: Ist mehr oder weniger klar, oder? Aber Hand aufs Herz, wen stören 2 Stunden warten vor dem Spielen nicht.
- PvP: Findet nur im Stil 20 gegen 1 statt. Entweder man wird von einer Gruppe überannt, oder man überennt mit einer Gruppe andere. Beide Varianten sind nicht besonders Spaßfördernt.
- Sterben: Nur einen Respawnpunkt und Erfahrungsverlust und Goldverlust sind böse. Besonders bei Disconnects, Server-Lags o.ä.
- Fliegen: Macht man im Spiel zu wenig, obwohl es DAS Feature von Aion sein sollte.
- Items: Gibts zu wenig. Pro Spielstufe gibt es genau ein Item pro Slot, dass geeignet ist. Die Items variieren nichtmal besonders.
- Items: Alle sehen gleich aus. Allein durch das Färben kann man sich ein kleines bisschen abheben.

Mehr gibts eigetlich auch nicht zu meckern. Ich bin gespannt wie das Spiel sich entwickelt, denn Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. September 2009)

Man das Spiel ist gerade mal draußen, es wird sich sicher noch einiges ändern!!
Im großen und ganzen ist es super genial geworden!!


----------



## Seph018 (29. September 2009)

Vieles nerviges wurde ja schon genannt. Was mir noch einfällt wäre z.B...dass "fliegen" zu oft ausversehen getriggert wird, wenn man wie ich nur am rumspringen ist, und man erstmal 20s oder was das ist warten darf.
Sonst, wenn, obwohl man nur 1 gepullt hat, erstmal 4 ankommen. (liegt vlt an mir?)
Ansonsten stört mich noch das viel zu kleine Inventar ... die Manasteine, Reagenzien und was weiß ich nicht noch alles verstopfen doch zu schnell den Würfel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (29. September 2009)

Contra: 
Mobstealing, Durststrecken in einigen Levelbereichen, PVP-Zwang (ich spiele heutzutage lieber mit anderen zusammen als gegen sie, PvP hat seinen Reiz für mich verloren), Ökonomie (noch) der totale Witz, lange Laufwege, kleinere Lokalisierungsfehler bzw. UI-Patzer, kleine Fehler im Kampfsystem ( z.B. Jäger stellt manchmal Auto-Shot ein ohne ersichtlichen Grund)

Pro:
Unglaublich gute Optik bei Spielwelt, Gegnern (wat für geile Bosse!!!) UND Charaktererstellung, interessantes Chainsystem, gute Hintergrundstory, vielfältige Jobmöglichkeiten, klare Klassendefinition (Tanks, Heiler, DD´s und Support)


Ich bin derzeit noch etwas hin und hergerissen zwischen "Ich liebe Aion" und "ALTER!!!!!!!!!! DAS KANN DOCH NICHT WAHR SEIN!!!!!!", weshalb ich kein Abo sondern eine Game-Time-Card nutzen werde. Ich schätze aber, das ein paar der negativen Punkte sicher in der Zukunft von NCSoft geändert werden. Wahrscheinlich nicht alle (Ums grinden wird man wohl nicht herumkommen), aber klare Servertrennungen von PvPvE und PvE wären sicher drin. Ansonsten hat NCSoft eine Perle des Rollenspielgenres geschaffen.

Das ist natürlich nur meine eigene bescheidene Meinung. 

LG, Oolie


----------



## Casp (29. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja =) solang er die minimalen gefüllt ist doch auch doll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir bei WARHAMMER auch gedacht. Seitdem nie wieder. Klar, mit Erfüllung der Mindestanforderungen ists spielbar, aber PvP (oder PvPvE, whatever) macht so nur wenig Spaß. Leider, Aion scheint echt ein gutes Spiel zu sein.


----------



## Nuffing (29. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Hab ich mir bei WARHAMMER auch gedacht. Seitdem nie wieder. Klar, mit Erfüllung der Mindestanforderungen ists spielbar, aber PvP (oder PvPvE, whatever) macht so nur wenig Spaß. Leider, Aion scheint echt ein gutes Spiel zu sein.



hmm, wart einfach bis ne testversion da ist, Laut leuten aus der beta soll das spiel in vergleich zu anderen spielen selbst wenn viele leute sind von der Performance extrem stabil bleiben, fals sie das wirklich in gekriegt haben wär es sowieso wohl das perfekte massen PvP spiel, such mal eine buffed show zur open beta von buffed (zur ersten oder zweiten glaub) da reden zam und floh glaub drüber =) Wenn du willst sag ich dir wie es bei mir läuft ich hab auch net den über Pc


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Ich spiele einen Cleric und habe den "Nutzen" eines Gladiators als Tank und auch als Leecher sprich OT selbst gesehen. Templer heilen ist easy. Wenn man eine Zone richtig langweilig findet, dann kann man da mal mit einem Gladiator reingehen. Bei mehr als 3 Mobs wirds ohne Absprache mit CC sinnlos und die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit liegt für den Cleric bei 100%.
Einen Gladi irgendetwas offtanken zu lassen ist das Dümmste was man machen kann. Die bekommen so dermassen auf den Sack, dass es grob lächerlich ist. Die Adds werden cc'ed und fertig.
Ich habe Gruppen mit Gladis geheilt und mit Templern, du auch?

Die gleichen Informationen kann man sich aber auch leicht aus anderen englischsprachigen Foren holen, wenn man denn so viel Wert auf bestätigte Informationen legt.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Wie will man den bitte die Goldwhisper "rausfiltern"?
> 
> Spam-Melden war WoW oder? Das hat da ja soweit ich weiß mitbekommen ahbe auch nichts gebracht



Das AddOn für WoW hieß "SpamMeNot" und hat fast 100 % die Goldwhispers entfernt (Filterungen nach Webseiten-Adressen sowie bestimmter Begriffe; zudem war eine Mindesthöhe, die ein flüsternder Char haben mußte, einstellbar). 

Mit Hilfe der "Spam melden"-Funktion wurden weitere Postings desselben Chars automatisch ignoriert. In Aion wurde ich an 2 Tagen hintereinander mehrmals von demselben Gold-Seller-Char angewhispert - mit einer "Spam melden"-Funktion passiert zumindest das nicht mehr.


----------



## Diomor (30. September 2009)

was mich stört? derzeit überhaupt nichts.

was mich nervt zurzeit:

< das das AH noch nicht richtig funktioniert (keine Suche z.B.)

< Der Chat (Hintergrund, etwas unübersichtlich im gesamten etc.) 

< Ein paar Zeitgenossen (nenne nicht den Server) z.B beim Sammeln einer Pflanze und Co. sich daneben zu stellen und warten bis ich einmal abgebaut habe und sie geklaut wird ...

< Kill Stealing - das System das derjenige der den meisten Schaden gemacht hat den Kill und Loot bekommt ... ätzend wenn ne Gruppe das zusammen macht ...

< Das es kein Wasser und Brot gibt, fände ich noch schön falls sowas doch noch kommt ^_^

Lg Dio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (30. September 2009)

Nur nebenbei: Der Trade Broker funktioniert wie er soll. Man muss sich nur dran gewöhnen, dass man die Suche aufs Zeichen exakt eingeben muss. Sprich inklusive Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Aber zum Thema:
- gelegentliches Mobstealing
- ausbaufähiges Legionssystem in Bezug auf Ränge und Legion Warehouse Zugang
- kleinere Lokalisierungsfehler, wie beispielsweise in Morheim wo man Spriggan Hunters töten soll doch nur Spriggan Warden zählen
- teilweise überraschend starke Gegner, bspw. in Brusthonin gammelt ein Level "??" Mob mitten zwischen 23ern rum. Auch als ich mit 27 dort war, war sein Level nicht ersichtlich. Das gleiche gibts bei der Quest "Ikelus Manhunt", bei einer anderen Quest wird man vor dem Elitemob gewarnt weil im Questnamen [Group] steht, doch bei dieser nicht. Doof wenn man grade dort ankommt, den Mob sieht und niemand anders in der Nähe ist.
- fehlende Tooltips an den Stats. Was bewirken +15 Physical Critrating denn nun? Wäre nett das ingame zu sehen

Alles eher Kleinigkeiten und Komfortmacken die schnell beseitigt wären, denke ich.


----------



## magnitude (30. September 2009)

Das einzige was mich bei Aion stört ist die ständige Spambelästigung und Botterei.
Ich hoffe mal der Gameguard wird wieder eingerichtet, weil das so nicht weitergehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kann man die Wirtschaft im Spiel auch gleich abschaffen oder die Kinahpreise senken, aber so langsam
kommt es mir auch so vor als ob die Entwickler mit den Goldsellern unter einer Decke stecken.

Ist ja bei WoW leider auch nicht anders, das der Support sich ewig Zeit läßt diese Accounts einfach mal etwas
schneller zu sperren. Diese längere Überprüfung der Accounts ist auch voller Schwachsinn, weil bei den meisten
Chars sofort klar wird das es sich um einen Spam/Bot-Char handelt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (30. September 2009)

Was mir an Aion besonders nicht gefällt: Quests werden rar


----------



## Mähne (30. September 2009)

Komisch, ich spiele auch nen Kleriker und hab lieber 3 Gladis als DDs als elende Stoffies die nach 2 Hits umfallen. Und selbst nen Gladi kann zur Not 2 Mobs tanken, schon öfters gesehen da man ja nicht immer nen Templer dabei hat. Aber ich sehe Gladis eh in 1. Linie als DD die sehr gut austeilen können. CC ist wayne wenn man richtig pullt und vor lvl 31 ist der Galdi halt n totales Kiteopfer, wayne?


----------



## latosa (30. September 2009)

nur die warteschlange  sonst eigendliuch nichts ,bis jetzt gefällt mir eigendlich alles.


----------



## Enyalios (30. September 2009)

Am Spiel selbst stört mich ehrlich gesagt im Moment rein garnichts - rundum gelungen.

Ansonsten stören mich die eher seltenen Disconnects in Verbindung mit der Warteschlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat aber wie gesagt nichts mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun.


----------



## Stancer (30. September 2009)

Diomor schrieb:


> was mich stört? derzeit überhaupt nichts.
> 
> was mich nervt zurzeit:
> 
> < das das AH noch nicht richtig funktioniert (keine Suche z.B.)



Also bei mir funktioniert das AH einwandfrei auch die Suche. Wenn ich etwas verkaufe gebe ich das Item als Suchbegriff ein und schau mir die Preise z.b. an.


----------



## kaaran (30. September 2009)

Ein Gladi kann nix ? 

Hmm ich spiele zwar einen Sorcerer auf lvl 23 und klau auch hier noch nem Tank hin und wieder die Aggro.

Mal abgesehen davon das er den Char for free bekommen hat und ihn auch nicht richtig spielen kann, möchte ich mal sagen klappt es mit dem Tanken hier schon recht gut.

Aion Buffedshow 4

Ob es nun ein Gladi ist oder ein Templer kann ich nichts zu sagen, vielleicht weiß es der Palyer ja selbst net ganz, aber dieser trägt Schild und Einhandschwert und soll auch ein Gladi sein.

Und wenn ich mir seine TP - Leiste ansehe hält sich das mit dem Damage input auch recht in grenzen.

So dann Diskutiert mal weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Have Fun


----------



## Ceset (30. September 2009)

Was stört an AION?

- Dass ich viel zu wenig Platz in den Taschen und auf der Bank hab.
- Mit Mob-Stealing hab ich bisher keine Probleme, obwohl ich nen Cleric spiele. Allerdings klaut mir grundsätzlich eine DD-Klasse das Vorkommen, wenn ich gerade langwierig dabei bin, den Wächtermob zu killen.
- Dass man nach Beenden eines Spells noch eine halbe Sekunde bewegungsunfähig ist, das raubt dem ganzen ein wenig die Dynamik.

Ich finde weder die Laufwege zu lang, noch das Grinding zu viel. Hin und wieder bietet es sich eh an, ein paar Mobs mehr zu hauen als unbedingt nötig, um Handwerksmaterial zu sammeln. Im Impetusium ließ sich das z.B. sehr gut mit den Münzquests verbinden. 

Die Probleme mit dem PVP im Abyss begründen sich imho darin, dass einfach die Masse der Spieler noch gar nich soweit ist, von daher hoffe ich, dass sich das Stärkeverhältnis einpegelt. Wenn natürlich die Komm trotzdem versucht ausgeglichenen Kämpfen aus dem Weg zu gehen (ala Kreisraiding in WAR), sehe ich da weniger die Schuld beim Spiel ansich, hoffe jedoch trotzdem, dass spielseitig Anreize gesetzt werden können, dies eben nicht zu tun.

Was die Gladi-Diskussion angeht: mit meiner bisherigen Erfahrung, die sich mit lvl 22 auf BC beschränkt, ziehe ich *hust* Kantoren und Jäger als Add-Tanks dem Gladi deutlich vor (setzt natürlich voraus, dass der Jäger gut kiten kann, und der Kantor auch mal nen Selfheal schmeißt, beide Möglichkeiten fehlen dem Gladi). Naja, liegt vielleicht dran, dass ich sehr gute Kantoren/Jäger kenne und bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen mit einem guten Gladi hatte, aber das Spiel ist ja noch jung. Grndsätzlich soll jeder spielen was er mag, und Aussagen wie "Klasse X kann man in einer Gruppe nicht gebrauchen", finde ich total daneben. Bin da mit 4 Jahren Schurke in WOW ein gebranntes Kind und lache herzlich über alle Gilden die im Endgame händeringend nach guten Raidschurken suchen, weil sie die vorher als unnütz aussortiert haben.  Ausschlaggebend ist immer noch, ob der Spieler was aus der Klasse macht oder nicht.

Bemerkenswert am bisherigen Threadverlauf finde ich übrigens die Tatsache, dass Nuffing das Spiel nach eigenen Aussagen noch gar nicht hat, uns aber ausführlich an ihren Ansichten über den Gladi teilhaben lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (30. September 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das ich es noch nicht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is auch das einzigste was mir nich gefällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja nu sitz ich jeden Tag bei'm Kumpel  von mir und gug da zu wie er durch die gegend fliegt.


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Ich stimme Kicks soweit zum das der Gladi im PvE echt nicht so prall ist, selbst beim grinden, ich kann als Kantor alleine schneller grinden als mit einem Gladi, selbst wenn der AoE benutzt, und ich muss den selbst gegen 2-3normale Mobs komplett durchheilen, durch meinen eigenen Parrybuff habe ich sogar das Gefühl bei einem Mob weniger Schaden zu bekommen.

Klar, der kann ein Schild anziehen, das kann ich aber auch, aber wir haben dann beide ein kleines Problem, woher soll Aggro kommen? Gesichtsaggro? Heiler machen nunmal sehr viel Aggro, soviel steht fest, und einen Templer, und einen Gladi bei Elite Mobs zu heilen ist mehr als nur stressig, dann besser CC drauf und gut, im übrigen stört da wieder der AoE des Gladis.

Bisher sind meine Erfahrungen nicht gut, bezüglich der Klasse, im PvE halte ich wenig von denen, auch was den Schaden angeht, da sind mir Asseln oder Ranger 10mal lieber, oder eben Sorc, wobei mir die sogar schwächer als Ranger oder Asseln vorkommen (lvl 30 Berreich, Eracus Tempel etc), aber ohne Dmg Meter ist dies kaum wirklich bestätigbar.


----------



## Bura84 (30. September 2009)

Also das spiel is klasse. 

Nur mit der Warteschlange, das geht ja noch, aber wenn ich dan zb. wie jetzt dann hier was reinschreibe, die ganze zeit im hintergrund die Aion Music läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alos wenn ich nicht zocke dann hör ich meisten music, aber das geht nicht. Weil Irgendwie der  song von Aion 

(AaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAaaaaaaaaaaaionnNNNnn) 

nicht abschaltet wenn ich das Fenster wechsel. Hat vlt. noch einer das broblemm oder is das nur bei mir so ?????


----------



## Imzane (30. September 2009)

Mich nervt der Sound. Ich hätte doch gern Kampfsound aber bei JEDEM einzelnen Hieb meiner Assa ein lautes: AAAAAWW AIIIIIII zu hören, moscht mein Hirn sehr schnell. Das ist unerträglich. :/


----------



## Tiegars (30. September 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Mich nervt der Sound. Ich hätte doch gern Kampfsound aber bei JEDEM einzelnen Hieb meiner Assa ein lautes: AAAAAWW AIIIIIII zu hören, moscht mein Hirn sehr schnell. Das ist unerträglich. :/


Schalt den Sound ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte nur in einem MMO den Sound an und zwar bei AOC wegen der schönen Musik sonst bei keinem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Imzane (30. September 2009)

Ja ich auch, AoC hat mich zu sehr verwöhnt was das angeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (30. September 2009)

Es gibt zwar keine Reperaturkosten aber dafür, verliert man wenn man stirbt EXP.
Und um die zurückzukaufen, muss man schon ziemlich tief in die Tasche greifen!

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich auch morgens auf Arbeit immer mal wieder zocke. Da muss ich dann oft von jetzt auf ghleich aus`m Spiel - ob ich nun von Mobs umringt bin oder nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sterbe wohl etwas häufiger als der Durchschnitt aber im Moment, berappe ich mehr Khina als ich mir durch Kills, Quests und den Loot verdiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Imzane : Du kannst das Gequietsche deines Chars sepperat abstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (30. September 2009)

Das Einzige was mich nervt sind diese elenden Warteschlangen, aber damit stehe ich ja bekanntlich nicht alleine da.
Ich bin ein durchaus geduldiger Mensch, aber die Tatsache dass ich bereits seit einer Woche nach Feierabend nicht ins Spiel komme, 
lässt meine Lust auf Aion langsam aber sicher vergehen.
Hoffentlich ändert sich das nach dem Probemonat. Falls es sich jedoch nicht ändert, wird Aion eingestampft. Es ist schließlich nicht mein 
Problem, dass NCSoft dem Ansturm nicht gewachsen ist.

MfG


----------



## Kankuso (30. September 2009)

Mich stört, dass man nicht schwimmen kann.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (30. September 2009)

mich stört nur das verlangen endlich 50 zu sein :x


----------



## Þ¥±®N (30. September 2009)

mich stört die fehlende hp anzeige (also mit zahlen) und das man net überall fliegen kann
ps: das mit dem schwimmen ist auch doof man gut das es net so viel wasser gibt


----------



## Omidas (30. September 2009)

Mich stört:

Das im Flug ab und an es hakt wenn man sich umsehen will
Das man nur über ESC ein Ziel deselektieren kann. Bin schon paar mal gestorben weil ich nicht micht geheilt habe.
Chathintergrund
Nur ein Item auf einmal per Post versenden.
Die Aufladezeit vom Fliegen. Und das trotz der Tatsache das ich sie für richtig halte

Das wäre es was mit sponatn einfällt. Und dabei wären mir nur die oberen beiden Punkte wirklich wichtig. Aber ansonsten bis jetzt alles voll OK.

Edit:
@Þ¥±®N

Das kannst du im Gameplay Menü einschalten das in den Balken die Zahlen mit drinne stehen.


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (30. September 2009)

mich nervt es das im launcher "update" und nicht "aktualisieren" o.ä steht obwohl ich die sprache auf arisch...ähh germanisch stellte ein grund erstmal nicht zu verlängern


----------



## Leyk (1. Oktober 2009)

mh...was mich vor allem stört:

1. unüberlegtes design (bitte lesen, was ich tatsächlich damit meine.-))
aion wurde angekündigt als ein spiel, dass das fliegen als einen sehr, sehr wichtigen inhalt hat. das kampfsystem ist (auch) auf flug ausgelegt und jeder kann sehr früh und garantiert und kostenlos fliegen. was mich daran stört? die startgebiete und die hauptstadt wirken wie für laufende gemacht. warum sollte sich ein fliegendes volk (die daeva) auf eine horizontale bauweise beschränken, warum ist in der HAUPTSTADT, der stadt der fliegenden halbgötter, fliegen verboten? wäre ich ein fliegendes volk mit fliegender stadt hätt ich stärker in die vertikale gebaut, nicht so arg flach, riesig horizontal.

zudem ist das fliegen anfangs nur in sehr wenigen gebieten erlaubt. wenn man bei den elyos in die stadt nach der hauptstadt kommt darf man kurz seine flügelchen ausprobieren, dann ist wieder sense für eine ganze weile. das stört und man ist recht traurig, weil man seine ganzen fähigkeiten nicht ausprobieren kann. gerade wenn ein feature neu ist will ich es doch ausgiebig austesten. das ist hier nicht gegeben und das fliegen verliert sich in den lvln 10-20 in einer geistigen versenkung.

2. aufwendige questreihen
naja. vll ist das auch jemand anderem aufgefallen: jedes questgebiet betritt man nicht nur einmal. im normalfall geht das etwa so: npc1: bring mir blümchen vom feld! npc2: ich will was aus dem wald! *wegrenn, blümchen hol, wald abracker*
Npc1: ich hab da was auf dem feld vergessen....könntest du das auch noch.....? *sigh*
Npc2: ich hab da ne hütte am wegesrand, hinter dem feld noch 500m quer durch den sumpf. (yay, 2 qs auf einem weg, toll! )*lauf, renn*
npc1: du musst in den wald, ein rudel wölfe hat da was ausgefressen *blöde guck* (der wald is 3 teleporter weit weg, ich lauf 10 minuten bis da hin. konntest du das nich sagen als npc2 mich hingeschickt hat? o.O)
npc2: mir fällt ein, dass du auf dem feld für mich aussähen müsstest *npc2 erwürg*
man läuft ständig hin und her und hat kaum eine chance qs richtig logisch zu ordnen, dass man wege verkürzen kann, da sie immer wieder an einem, möglichst weit vom nächsten teleporter, entfernten ort erfüllt werden sollen. die lauferei, zumal ohne mount, artet dabei so arg aus, dass man ungelogen den größten teil des lvl-prozesses nicht mit mobs zu tun hat sondern mit dem laufen von a nach b, nach c, zurück nach a, von da nach c und wieder nach b und a (ok, das haben auch andere spiele wie wow am anfang. aber die aussicht, dass es sich ändern könnte war verlockend genug um es durchzuhalten. das sah bei aion bis lvl 17 nicht so aus).

3. zu wenige transportmöglichkeiten.
die teleporter sind ganz nett und so....stehen aber seeehr weit auseinander. dadurch, dass man auch so gut wie nie frei querfeldein laufen (oder fliegen) darf, muss man wahnsinnsumwege in kauf nehmen. um von einem porter zum nächsten zu kommen läuft man also gut und gern die doppelte strecke des luftweges und schon den finde ich recht heftig zT.

4. die berufe
naja was soll man sagen. sie sind, wie shcon häufig erwähnt, wahre goldfresser. insbesondere die einzige möglichkeit, von der hauptstadt wegzukommen (zahlungspflichtige teleporter) in verbindung mit dieser tatsache sind frustrierend. es gibt auch keinen notnagel dafür, wie ein luftschiff, dass zwar deutlich länger braucht aber kostenlos ist und trotzdem ankommt. wie leicht kann man sich mit dem gold in der stadt verkalkulieren und ist dann gezwungen zeug zu verkaufen dass man behalten wollte um wenigstens zurück aufs festland zu kommen?

5. winziges inventar
öhm...ja. was soll man sagen? wer versucht, alles mitzunehmen was ihn am wegesrand anlächelt, ist gezwungen, sich alle 5-10 minuten zum händler zu porten. insbesondere für leute ziemlich dumm, die gern quests "stacken" um sie dann nach und anch gleichzeitig abzuarbeiten und abzugeben (bringt leider haufenweise questitems mit sich die unnütz in der tasche rumlungern).

6. geradlinige, passgenaue questreihe
beim ersten char den man spielt mag es kaum auffallen, aber....mal angenommen, man ist so ein wahnsinniger wie ich und zieht shcnell hintereinander noch viele twinks hoch? dann stört die queststruktur. sie ist geradlinig und immer gleich. kein quest zu viel oder zu wneig um zum nächsten lvl zu kommen, kaum auswahl, wenig abwechslung (und so weit ich weiß für jeden lvl-bereich bis lvl 30 immer genau ein einziges gebiet). so macht twinken keinen spaß. höchstens der seiten wechsel kann dann noch abwechslung bringen.


----------



## Heldentod1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört das:


1. Man sein target mit linksklick in eine freie fläche nich abwählen kann

2. Das man die Kamera beim laufen nicht so dehen kann das sie auch bleibt bzw sie geht in ausgangsposition nachdem man die linke maustaste losläßt.

3. Beim Fliegen das gleiche Kamera Problem nur das die Kamera hier zu 50% gar nich erst regagiert.

4. Das man ewig braucht sich hinzusetzen und wieder aufzustehen die chars sind doch keine rentner!

5. Die Spellanimationen brauchen viel länger als der eigentliche spell dies gilt nur bei kanalisierten spells dadurch entsteht ein undynamisches spielerlebnis

6. Die Ringe zum aufladen der Flugzeit funktionieren manchmal und manchmal nicht ist das so gewollt oder ein bug ich hoffe das zweite.

7. Große Schlachten 200 Leute und mehr sind eine diashow und das bei modernem pc und alles auf niedrig das ist aber mehr eine fesstellung als kritik da ich es noch nie gesehen hab das 200 spieler auf einem haufen fllüssig liefen egal bei welchem morpg.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (1. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> 7. Große Schlachten 200 Leute und mehr sind eine diashow und das bei modernem pc und alles auf niedrig das ist aber mehr eine fesstellung als kritik da ich es noch nie gesehen hab das 200 spieler auf einem haufen fllüssig liefen egal bei welchem morpg.



Das Problem hat ich nur bei WAR, bei Aion gibts null lags, auch in derbsten Schlachten. Aber ich hab auch nen guten PC, keine Ahnung wies auf nem WoW-durchschnittsrechner ist.


----------



## p0nder (1. Oktober 2009)

ich mag aion wie es ist , solange es nicht aus profitgier auf die massen angepasst wird


----------



## Heldentod1 (1. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Das Problem hat ich nur bei WAR, bei Aion gibts null lags, auch in derbsten Schlachten. Aber ich hab auch nen guten PC, keine Ahnung wies auf nem WoW-durchschnittsrechner ist.



ich red nich von lags in aion gibt es sogut wie gar keine laags

Nur wenn man mit nem 3ghz dual core (Pentium) ner geforce gtx 260 4gb ram und alles aktuelle treiber auf den niedrigesten einstellungen 10fps hat dann weiß ich nich ob mein pc schlecht ist oder du einfach lügst oder einen nasa pc zuhause stehen hast.

Heute bei ner Festungsschlacht beim boss hatte die ganze gilde diashow ich glaub dir einfach nicht das es bei 200 leute konzentriert auf einen kleinen bereich bsp festungsboss flüssig läuft.


----------



## Xeroxos85 (1. Oktober 2009)

Also Mich (Gladi lvl 26) stört bislang folgendes:

- zu hohe Seelenheilerkosten
- Keine Minimapanzeige für Q-Geber (mit neuen Quests)
- Zu viel Lauferei
- Zu lange Downtime zum reggen
- Teilweise meiner Meinung nach unpassendes Damage In-Out Verhältnis (als Plattenträger an 2 kleinen Wildtieren zu sterben iss doch bisssel übertrieben)
- Viel zu wenig Quests musste ein paar lvl komplett Grinden (Ja ich habe alle Q bei allen Posten gemacht und nie in Gruppe) wenn es weitere Quests geben sollte die ich übersehen   
   habe siehe Punkt 2
- Droprate zu Merkwürdig (Ich habe fast ein komplettes Lvl durch töten von Mobs gemacht weil ich für eine Q 5/5 4/5 3/3 hatte und für das eine Q-Item 3h lang Geister verprügeln 
  musste.
- Goldspammer allgegenwärtig

Alles in allem gefällt mir das Spiel recht gut aber ich sehe auch noch massig Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (1. Oktober 2009)

70% weniger grinden und ich wär glücklich

37er Sorc

Falls jetzt hier n paar "lowies" mit lvl 25 meinen, sie hätten schon gegrindet von 22 - 24 ca. Glaubt mir.....das war gar nix. Ab lvl 30 dürft ihr jedes lvl komplett grinden. Fängt dann mit 10 Mio. Ep an und geht hoch auf 12, 14, 16 usw. Bin im moment bei 30 Mio. EP die ich grinden muss und n mob gibt mir 24k Ep. Rechnets euch aus.


----------



## Danf (1. Oktober 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> 70% weniger grinden und ich wär glücklich
> 
> 37er Sorc
> 
> Falls jetzt hier n paar "lowies" mit lvl 25 meinen, sie hätten schon gegrindet von 22 - 24 ca. Glaubt mir.....das war gar nix. Ab lvl 30 dürft ihr jedes lvl komplett grinden. Fängt dann mit 10 Mio. Ep an und geht hoch auf 12, 14, 16 usw. Bin im moment bei 30 Mio. EP die ich grinden muss und n mob gibt mir 24k Ep. Rechnets euch aus.



was willst du uns damit sagen...


naja, mich stört ENORM, daa:
öfter mal Heals ncith ankommen.. ergp:
mein kantor castet heal auf mich.. und rein gar nix kommt bei mir an.. und das war nicht nur einmal...

ansonsten nervt das gegrinde ziemlich, ergo: mehr qs PLX (Die 1-100/150/200er quests machen das nicht wett...)

und ich hät gern ieine möglichkeit günstig schneller von punkt a nach b zu kommen.. morheim und altgard wars richtig behindert, im abyss hälts sich in Grenzen


----------



## clljana (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ihr nach 4 Tagen Max LvL sein wollt verstehe ich das nicht warum ihr sowas Spielet ein MMOPRG geht auf Langzeitspielspaß auf jahre nicht auf 2 Wochen . Wer Grinden will kann Kal Spielen das dauert Monate für ein lvl auf 50 Bereich .


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (1. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen...



Dass was ich geschrieben habe. Aber da du es anscheinend nicht kapiert hast, hier nochmal zum extra ausdrucken:

Grind > all


----------



## Rayon (1. Oktober 2009)

Xeroxos85 schrieb:


> - Viel zu wenig Quests musste ein paar lvl komplett Grinden (Ja ich habe alle Q bei allen Posten gemacht und nie in Gruppe) wenn es weitere Quests geben sollte die ich übersehen


Ich glaub, das Spiel ist nichts für dich, weil ab 30+ merkt man deutlich, dass Quests gerade mal einen kleinen, winzigen Teil deines Levels ausmachen und du über 75% grinden darfst. Wird in den anderen Leveln nicht weniger, im gegenteil - eher mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNexx (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe als Gladi keinerlei Probleme 1-2 mobs offzutanken. Tank haltung an ( die neben +block und +parry auch zusätzliche Aggro bei jedem Style erzeugt ) einen Single Shout haben wir auch, der DMG ist so hoch das mir ne assa oder sonstwas die Aggro nicht klaut. Passiv dazu gibt es Rage und schildstance. Oder einfach mit Ae tanken alle ohne probleme ( dank weaponswitch macro )... Natürlich brauch man gescheite Healer. Als DD ist der Gladi ich will nicht sagen gleichwertig ( mit 31 ) aber vergleichbar zu anderen Klassen! Wer sagt das ein Gladi keine Offtank fähigkeiten besitzt oder nicht als DD fungieren kann hat sich leider nicht mit der Klasse beschäftigt! *wave* kicks oder ihr habt bisher nur vollnieten Gladis in der Gruppe gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ein Kleri durch spammt hat selbst der Templer probleme dem die aggro zunehmen, weil die shouts hier nur aggro punkte erzeugen, nicht aber die aggro zurücksetzt und den Mob bindet.


----------



## psycho.haus (1. Oktober 2009)

hiho

allso ich muss sagen mich stört bis jetzt nur das mit den geistern beim beschwörer das die 
immer verschwinden wen man sich portet oder am fliegen ist usw

wegen den shops find die nur geil hab da keine probs mit 

wegen den mounts ICH WILL KEINE IM SPIEL SEHN 
wer ein mount haben will soll wow aoc oder so was zocken aber net aion   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dan warum grinden ????? ich hab noch kein % grinden müssen es giebt 
genung quests vor allem genug quests die man 100-200 mal machen kann

dan leute für die inis findet man unter /3 gruppensuche ganz schnell 
dan gilden suche ist auch kein prob die gilden spämen genug rum das sie leute suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dan tema warteschlangen ok muss zugeben sind net des ware aber immer noch 1000mal besser
alls wie es bei wow oder aoc oder war am anfang war  
und ich glaub irgentwan schauft des ncsoft auch die weck zubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und tema post jup bin auch dafür das man mehr alls 1 slot hat

und wegen den 8 slots im ah die reichen doch locker bin lv27 hab 1,2mile an gold  und hab noch nie was ins ah gehaun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die preise im game sind auch kein prob find die ok 

so des wars  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (1. Oktober 2009)

psycho.haus schrieb:


> dan warum grinden ????? ich hab noch kein % grinden müssen es giebt
> genung quests vor allem genug quests die man 100-200 mal machen kann



warte mal ab .. lv 35 



psycho.haus schrieb:


> wegen den mounts ICH WILL KEINE IM SPIEL SEHN
> wer ein mount haben will soll wow aoc oder so was zocken aber net aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum nicht die laufwege sind sehr extrem


----------



## Darkprincess (1. Oktober 2009)

Þ¥±®N schrieb:


> mich stört die fehlende hp anzeige (also mit zahlen) und das man net überall fliegen kann
> ps: das mit dem schwimmen ist auch doof man gut das es net so viel wasser gibt




Die Anzeige der HP in Zahlen gibt es,schau mach richtig in den Optionen nach=)


----------



## xell1980 (1. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört es, dass der Questtext im Log nur als Einzeiler angezeigt wird. Oft fehlen dort wichtige Informationen, die ich bereits vergessen habe, wenn ich die Quests nicht sofort erledige.


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was an den Laufwegen so störend sein soll?

Die meisten Strecken sind relativ kurz und bieten reichlich Gelegenheit Rohstoffe zu sammeln. Da wo die _Weg_Strecken länger sind, kann man meistens durch Gleiten abkürzen. Für den Rückweg gibts alle 20 min die Rückkehr, zusätzlich Transportrollen oder den eigenen Obelisken.

Was das Prinzip "offene Spielwelt" angeht: Ja, in WOW war alles offen und was hats gebracht? Beim Leveln unerträgliche Laufwege (Brachland -> 1000 Needles Oo), auf den Höchststufen die absolute Notwendigkeit sich für teuer Gold ein Mount (am Besten episch, weil das normale viel zu lahm war) zu kaufen. 8 Minuten mit dem Windreiter über die Kontinente zu fliegen war auch voll spannend, und deshalb gibt es jetzt Portsteine vor jeder Instanz.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> warte mal ab .. lv 35
> 
> 
> 
> warum nicht die laufwege sind sehr extrem



Wieso? Grindspot suchen und immer kreis grinden wofür braucht man da ein Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xami (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag dieses Game wirklich, aber einiges ist beinahe unerträglich.

Dazu fällt mir zuerst der Sound ein. Die Kampfgeräusche meiner Chars gehen mir sowas von auf den Keks...und stummschalten möchte ich auch nicht, weil mir die Musik gefällt.

Dann der hohe Grindfaktor. Ab 20 ists mit questen fast vorbei. Sowas darf nicht sein in einem P2P auf dem westlichen Markt.
Das nächste: Wasser sieht echt traumhaft aus und lädt dazu ein, einfach mal ne Runde "schwimmen" zu gehen. In AION leider Fehlanzeige!

Genauso die rosa Sets. Welcher Mann möchte schon tuntig rumlaufen? Sogar den meisten Frauen missfällt diese Farbe (mir zumindest) an den weiblichen Charakteren.
Mein Gladiator sieht sowas von übel aus damit.

Hmm, es gibt noch ein paar Dinge, die für mich aber zu den Kleinigkeiten zählen. Die genannten Punkte stören mich allerdings erheblich.


----------



## Markon78 (1. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> .....
> Ich habe Gruppen mit Gladis geheilt und mit Templern, du auch?
> ......



Nun ja, das hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und ich habe nun eben ganz andere Erfahrungen als Du gemacht.
Unsere Gruppe bestand aus Templer, Kleriker, Gladiator, Kantor, Jäger und Assassine fürs Nochsana Traingscamp.

Du hast recht, einen Templer zu heilen ist nicht wirklich schwer (zumindest mit Level 26 noch nicht), aber es gab schon ein paar Situationen wo 1 oder 2 Elite Mobs den CCs widerstanden haben und dann war es einfach so, das der Gladi mir den einen oder anderen Mob abgenommen hat.
ICH als Heiler muss halt dann drauf schauen, das ich nicht mehr Aggro als der Gladiator in diesem Moment habe....wozu sonst gibts denn auch diesen netten "Beruhigungs" Cast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Endeffekt ist es mehr als Schwarzmalerei zu sagen, das Gladis unnütz sind, da es genügend andere gibt mit anderen Erfahrungen als deine....

Wir könnten weiters nun auch eine ewige Diskussion führen, ob der Gladi "gut" genug war in deiner Gruppe oder der in "meiner" Gruppe....
Fakt ist, das ein Gladiator einem Heiler sehr wohl die Mobs offtanken kann, wenn denn nun auch dieser (Heiler) seinen Teil dazu beiträgt.
Das was Du beschreibst klingt eher nach "ich lehn mich zurück und spam Heilung 1 auf Tank only" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da würds mich net wundern wenn Du solche Erfahrungen machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Avenenera (1. Oktober 2009)

Mich stören neben dem Mobsystem (50% = meins) nur einige Grafikfehler bei denen alles kurz aufleuchtet, das könnt jedoch aber auch an meiner Grafikkarte liegen.

Ansonsten isses n geiles Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (1. Oktober 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Nun ja, das hab ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Eventuell liest du nochmal etwas genauer. Also mal die Lehne senkrecht stellen und anstrengen, dann klappts bestimmt und du tust dich dann etwas leichter den Inhalt von meinem Post auch zu erfassen.


----------



## Markon78 (1. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Eventuell liest du nochmal etwas genauer. Also mal die Lehne senkrecht stellen und anstrengen, dann klappts bestimmt und du tust dich dann etwas leichter den Inhalt von meinem Post auch zu erfassen.



Nun was ich aus deinen ganzen Posts herausgefiltert habe, ist mein Quote und ich habe meine dazugehörigen Erfahrungen gepostet.
Da Du aber natürlich als Spieler auf einem internationalen Server (lol) sicher über uns alle stehst, wirst DU einfach recht haben! ..... Sorry, aber genau So wirken Du und deine Posts.

mfg

Edit und PS:
Vielleicht schaffst Du es mal eine Antwort zu geben ohne überheblich und arrogant zu wirken. Du bsit hier nichts weiter als ein Normalposter wie wir alle. Keine Ahnung warum Du denkst Du seist etwas besonders.


----------



## kicks (1. Oktober 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Edit und PS:
> Vielleicht schaffst Du es mal eine Antwort zu geben ohne überheblich und arrogant zu wirken. Du bsit hier nichts weiter als ein Normalposter wie wir alle. Keine Ahnung warum Du denkst Du seist etwas besonders.



Weil ich offensichtlich der einzige bin, der fähig ist mitzudenken. Und nein, du hast meine Posts nicht durchgelesen. Du bist jetzt der.. keine Ahnung 10te, der irgendetwas von weissen/gelben Mobs erzählt. Der 20te bekommt übrigens einen Preis. Mach mit deiner Gruppe den Zugang zum Feuertempel mit 27 und geh danach mal darein und dann lass den Gladiator nochmal was offtanken.

Übrigens ist genau so eine Schwerfälligkeit einfache Zusammenhänge nachzuvollziehen typisch für die deutschen MMO Spieler und ja du hast es mal wieder bestätigt.


----------



## kicks (1. Oktober 2009)

*doppelpost*


----------



## Markon78 (1. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Weil ich offensichtlich der einzige bin, der fähig ist mitzudenken. Und nein, du hast meine Posts nicht durchgelesen. Du bist jetzt der.. keine Ahnung 10te, der irgendetwas von weissen/gelben Mobs erzählt. Mach mit deiner Gruppe den Zugang zum Feuertempel mit 27 und geh danach mal darein und dann lass den Gladiator nochmal was offtanken.
> 
> Übrigens ist genau so eine Schwerfälligkeit einfache Zusammenhänge nachzuvollziehen typisch für die deutschen MMO Spieler und ja du hast es mal wieder bestätigt.




Hahahah Du amüsierst mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nun gut zum Schluss noch ein anderes Beispiel....Level 23 als Kleriker mit einer ähnlichen Gruppe wie vorher beschrieben in den Lavahöhlen. 4 Elitemobgruppen... Soweit ich mich erinnern kann erscheinen diese Elite 27er dann rot oder?

Ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hf und bitte pass auf, das Du mal nicht an deinem überheblichen und zu unrecht zur Schau gestelltem Ego erstickst.... "Schwerfälligkeit" ... hahahah danke nochmal fürs Pause versüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

So, ich habs jetzt und mich stört fast gar nichts, aber nur fast.

Mich nervt zb Extrem das mein mauszeiger ständig verschwindet

Und das es im moment Gold spamer gibt die noch nicht effektiv geblockt werden könn

Und das der Spieler Shop nur auf 30 minuten begrenzt ist, Ansonsten ein super spiel und mein neues lieblings MMO =)


----------



## jay390 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dass es ELV in Österreich und der Schweiz nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne sonst hab ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, ich mein ein WoW spieler kann dies heutzutage eh nicht mehr so leicht, bei dem Content derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (1. Oktober 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Hahahah Du amüsierst mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



In den Lavahöhlen gibt es nur Trash und der Level eines Heilers ist vollkommen egal weil der nicht tankt. D'oh!


----------



## Deadwool (1. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich finde das sie was an der Grafik machen sollten.     *nich heulen erst weiterlesen bitte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittlerweile bin ich im Abyss angekommen und jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. Die Landschaft ist detailarm. Es gibt viele grosse Stein- und Grastexturen ohne Details. Keine Bäume, Grasbüschel etc. Kurzum, der  Abyss ist ziemlich leer. 
Das liegt aber nicht daran dass sie dort keinen Bock mehr hatten à la "die spielen ja eh nicht über Level 25 in der Beta". Das hat einen technischen Grund.
Es sind nämlich nicht nur die Startgebiete (Da verstehe ich das Level 1-10 Gebiet darunter) die sehr detailreich sind, sondern sämtliche PVE (!) Gebiete. Und da liegt der Unterschied zum Abyss. Der Abyss ist kein Levelgebiet im eigentlichen Sinne, auch wenn es dort Quests gibt. Sondern das ist ein einziger riesiger PVP Battleground der vielen Spielern beider Fraktionen am selben Ort und ohne Channels Platz bieten muss, ohne dass die Performance in den Keller geht. Deswegen der Verzicht auf die Details.
In den detailreichen PVE Gebieten kommst du als gegnerische Fraktion ja nur durch die Risse rein. Und diese lassen ja auch nur eine kleine Anzahl Spieler durch. Das dürfte den selben Hintergrund haben. Wenn nämlich plötzlich hunderte von Gegnern da einfallen würden, würde das Gebiet zur Diashow.


----------



## psycho.haus (1. Oktober 2009)

allso noch mal zum grinden hab genug leute in der gilde die schon lv40-44 sind die sagen auch man muss 0% grinden 
die quests reichen aubsulut aus wen du schon ab lv20-30 grinden must machstdu was falsch

dan ok die laufwege sind teilweise etwas lang aber störn tuhn die garnet ich holl mir meine quests
und dan lauf ich loss allso ich hab bis auf bei 2-3 quests noch keine langen laufwege gehabt wo ich 
sinloss durch die pampa laufen muste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (1. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> In den Lavahöhlen gibt es nur Trash und der Level eines Heilers ist vollkommen egal weil der nicht tankt. D'oh!



und wer hat Dir gesagt, das der Tank nicht ebenfalls 24 war? Dóh!

Idiot.


----------



## Skyler93 (1. Oktober 2009)

mich stört das diese dummen feigen Elyos uns (Sorcerer und Gladi) zu 4 angreifen, dann wir 3 töten und der 4te mit seinen 10 Euro mehr flügel von der CE edition wegfliegt -.-
Naja sonst stört mich nur das ich kaum Kinah hab und meine EP schulden nichtmehr zahlen kann, denke aber ich bin da selbst schuld -.-


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> mich stört das diese dummen feigen Elyos uns (Sorcerer und Gladi) zu 4 angreifen, dann wir 3 töten und der 4te mit seinen 10 Euro mehr flügel von der CE edition wegfliegt -.-


Achso, du fliegst bestimmt an einem einzelnen Elyos vorbei, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnten wir billige Fraktions-Flames nicht einfach sein lassen?


----------



## Lopuslavite (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab zum beispiel jetzt auch erfahren das die flügel in aion die man dann auf 29/30 bekommen kann 12millionen kinah kosten sollen(also die flügel die in der ce drinne sein sollen)!das find ich schon hammer und nur weil man statt der ce nur die einfache preorder gekauft hat sitzt man blöd da!weil wer hat schon 12 millionen kinah????finde manche preise im spiel sollten nochmal überdacht werden.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. Oktober 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> ich hab zum beispiel jetzt auch erfahren das die flügel in aion die man dann auf 29/30 bekommen kann 12millionen kinah kosten sollen(also die flügel die in der ce drinne sein sollen)!das find ich schon hammer und nur weil man statt der ce nur die einfache preorder gekauft hat sitzt man blöd da!weil wer hat schon 12 millionen kinah????finde manche preise im spiel sollten nochmal überdacht werden.



Ich dachte vergleichbare Flügel kosten 800k?


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich mal mehr über die Pre order Flügel aufklären? was bringt die für vorteile die so extrems ind?


----------



## ComPoti (1. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Kann mich mal mehr über die Pre order Flügel aufklären? was bringt die für vorteile die so extrems ind?



Die sehen cooler aus und man kann 40s länger fliegen.
Was aber eigentlich auch kein Problem darstellen sollte, denn jedem steht es bis zum 22.10.2009 frei auf der Aion-Website für 10€ den Account auf Collectors Edition zu upgraden und somit in den "Genuß" der Flügel zu kommen. Also kein Grund sich zu beschweren *gg*


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

ComPoti schrieb:


> Die sehen cooler aus und man kann 40s länger fliegen.
> Was aber eigentlich auch kein Problem darstellen sollte, denn jedem steht es bis zum 22.10.2009 frei auf der Aion-Website für 10€ den Account auf Collectors Edition zu upgraden und somit in den "Genuß" der Flügel zu kommen. Also kein Grund sich zu beschweren *gg*



Naja, ich find es schon dreist das man sich vorteile erkaufen kann :/


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja, ich find es schon dreist das man sich vorteile erkaufen kann :/


Es gibt gleichwertige Flügel gegen Kinah auf dem gleichen Level.
Collectors Editions brachten schon immer Vorteile, sei es mehr XP durch Item XY, oder wie hier jetzt die Flügel.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Es gibt gleichwertige Flügel gegen Kinah auf dem gleichen Level.
> Collectors Editions brachten schon immer Vorteile, sei es mehr XP durch Item XY, oder wie hier jetzt die Flügel.



Achso, ok =) dann nehm ichs zurück wenn man da vergleichbare flügel kriegen kann.

Ich hab halt gedacht..so 40 sekunden längern feligen könn als der gegner wär heftig, besonders bei range klassen


----------



## VaynKDV (1. Oktober 2009)

Oh man, wie sich die ganzen Möchtegern Progamer hier wieder profilieren müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nuffing hat recht, der Rest kann nach Hause gehen.


Ich hoffe ncsoft hört sich eure Kritik nicht an, denn was ihr wollt ist ein WoW Klon, und nachher flamen "ach das ist doch alles wie WoW". nc


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Flügelvorteil durch die CE ist aber mit Level 50 weg, weil es bis dahin in weitere Ausbaustufe gibt, die man sich auch asl CE-Besitzer gegen Kinah kaufen muss.

Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass der einzige tatsächliche Vorteil der CE-Flügel ist, dass man sie schon früher hat. Möglicherweise müssen also auch die CE-Leute die Lvl 29 Flügel kaufen, oder später bei den Lvl 50 Flügeln den Zwischenschritt z.B. über ein Fertigkeistupgrade nachkaufen.

Im übrigen finde ich 800k Kinah so schlimm auch wieder nicht. Klar klingt das nach viel, aber 3 Stunden questen auf lvl 20 bringen schon 100k Kinah ein.


----------



## kicks (1. Oktober 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> und wer hat Dir gesagt, das der Tank nicht ebenfalls 24 war? Dóh!
> 
> Idiot.



ebenfalls 24? Wie denn nu? 23 oder 24?

Und ich bitte dich.. Idiot? Wie kann man sich nur so hinreissen lassen und das wo du doch noch beim letzten Post so viel Spass hattest.


----------



## jay390 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Der Flügelvorteil durch die CE ist aber mit Level 50 weg, weil es bis dahin in weitere Ausbaustufe gibt, die man sich auch asl CE-Besitzer gegen Kinah kaufen muss.
> 
> Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dass der einzige tatsächliche Vorteil der CE-Flügel ist, dass man sie schon früher hat. Möglicherweise müssen also auch die CE-Leute die Lvl 29 Flügel kaufen, oder später bei den Lvl 50 Flügeln den Zwischenschritt z.B. über ein Fertigkeistupgrade nachkaufen.
> 
> Im übrigen finde ich 800k Kinah so schlimm auch wieder nicht. Klar klingt das nach viel, aber 3 Stunden questen auf lvl 20 bringen schon 100k Kinah ein.




Das mit den Kinah ist relativ ^^ Je nachdem wie oft man stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch die CE Flügel. Aber das mit den 2 Std. questen stimmt schon, speziell ab lvl 15 kriegt man schon ordentlich Kinah rein.


----------



## Nathoth (1. Oktober 2009)

so, das hat mich jetzt eine Stunde gekoster diesen (wie ich dachte) interessanten Thread durch zu lesen. 
Meine Idee war eigentlich, dass ich mir ein paar Eindrücke anschaue, um zu entscheiden ob ich mir Aion als Spiel anschaue oder nicht. Ich denke 80% der "Mängel" sind irgendwann weg gepatcht. Das setz ich mal voraus bei einem großen Hersteller. 
Was mir aber unangenehm aufstößt, ist das ein rauher Tonfall wiedermal vorherrscht in der Community (ja, ich hab auch noch andere Beiträge gelesen). Vielleicht liegt das an dem PvP-lastigen Spielgedanken, oder dem allgemeinen Spielerfrust, das man immer gleich rumflamt. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ich mit Spielern wie "kicks" in einer Gruppe spielen müsste, na prost Mahlzeit. 
Ich denke du bist bestimmt ein sehr guter Spieler, du beschäftigst dich mit den Klassen ausgiebig und hast wahrscheinlich auch mehr Ahnung als andere, aber als Mensch gibst du dich leider nicht sehr vorteilhaft. Du könntest doch deine Erfahrung dazu nutzen, den Gladiatoren bei Aion zu erklären was sie denn anders machen könnten, damit ein Gruppenspiel funktioniert. Ich denke auch ein Gladiator wird mehr als 3 Knöpfe haben um irgend etwas bei steuern zu können damit der Mob liegt oder die Gruppe überlebt. Es ist ein bischen zu einfach zu sagen, Gladi is Mist ( im PvE, und über lvl 37 ) und bau dir einen anderen Charakter, damit ich besser mit dir spielen kann. 
Das würde ich dir hoch anrechnen und als gutes MMORPG-Spielverständnis werten. Denn bei einem solchen Spiel bist du leider nicht allein und musst damit rechnen, dass es weniger gute oder unerfahrene Spieler gibt. Und die Kunst wäre gerade mit denen ein gutes Spiel zustande zu bringen. Wenn deine guten Tipps dann in den Wind geschlagen werden, kannst du immer noch sagen ... der kann/will nichts. 

Und wie ein Vorposter schon meinte, lass mal 3 Monate ins Land gehen. Und 3 Patches später schaut nochmal nach wie die Klassen dann zusammen passen oder sich spielen lassen. Da fließt noch viel Wasser die Spree runter.

Ich hoffe für mich, das es so was wie ein Probeabo gibt, zum Antesten. Wenn ich mich entscheiden sollte, bei Aion mit zu turnen, habe ich zum Glück eine kleine Legion zur Verfügung die seeehr viel entspannter an Spiele ran geht und diesen ich muss-erster-werden-Gedanken nicht teilt. Da kann ich mich dann in Ruhe durch alle Klassen durchsterben.

Grüße vom dicken Nathoth


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Das mit den Kinah ist relativ ^^ Je nachdem wie oft man stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm, ab welchen level beginnt den das Regelmässige sterben? Ich hab gehört den jäger soll grad bis level 16 kacke sein weil er unendlich lang kiten muss, allerdings krieg ich die meisten gegner drotzdem ohne probleme tot bevor sie bei mir sind oder ich geh halt in den nahkampf weich aus stun sie und hau sie dann mit nem backstab um, und dafür das meine klasse am anfang so probleme haben soll hab ich die im moment absolut nicht, und da es mit dem jäger später besser wird stell ich mir das sterben Realtiv schwirig vor


----------



## Chrissler (1. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hmm, ab welchen level beginnt den das Regelmässige sterben? Ich hab gehört den jäger soll grad bis level 16 kacke sein weil er unendlich lang kiten muss, allerdings krieg ich die meisten gegner drotzdem ohne probleme tot bevor sie bei mir sind oder ich geh halt in den nahkampf weich aus stun sie und hau sie dann mit nem backstab um, und dafür das meine klasse am anfang so probleme haben soll hab ich die im moment absolut nicht, und da es mit dem jäger später besser wird stell ich mir das sterben Realtiv schwirig vor



Ach ich habe nen 22 Jäger und muss sagen wenn du (so wie ich) zu faul bist ständig zwischen nahkampf und fernkampf zu wechseln ist es nur bis lvl 16 schwer da du nur 2 Bogen skills hast. Ab lvl 16 fängt man an auch ohne Nahkampf viel schaden rauszuhauen und ab 22 gehts richtig ab und man hat Fun ohne ende ^^ Bin froh das ich mich durchgebissen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sterben tue ich nur wenn der Tank die aggro nicht hält und ich verfolgt werde oder wenn ich ausversehen 2 mobs gleichzeitig pulle (was sich aber auch relativ leicht wieder korrigieren lässt). Ich mag Jäger und viele Kiten auch nicht richtig und hören auf diese Klasse zu spielen hehe. 

Geld kann ich mich nicht beklagen pendle ständig zwischen 150K und 300K hin und her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gestorben bin ich bisher ääähm ca. 20 mal mit der Zeit als Scout (scheiss anfangsklasse)


----------



## Snowhawk (1. Oktober 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> Ach ich habe nen 22 Jäger und muss sagen wenn du (so wie ich) zu faul bist ständig zwischen nahkampf und fernkampf zu wechseln ist es nur bis lvl 16 schwer da du nur 2 Bogen skills hast. Ab lvl 16 fängt man an auch ohne Nahkampf viel schaden rauszuhauen und ab 22 gehts richtig ab und man hat Fun ohne ende ^^ Bin froh das ich mich durchgebissen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich buttere halt meine ganzen isk in die würfel rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (1. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hmm, ab welchen level beginnt den das Regelmässige sterben? Ich hab gehört den jäger soll grad bis level 16 kacke sein weil er unendlich lang kiten muss, allerdings krieg ich die meisten gegner drotzdem ohne probleme tot bevor sie bei mir sind oder ich geh halt in den nahkampf weich aus stun sie und hau sie dann mit nem backstab um, und dafür das meine klasse am anfang so probleme haben soll hab ich die im moment absolut nicht, und da es mit dem jäger später besser wird stell ich mir das sterben Realtiv schwirig vor



Also relativ schwierig ist sterben definitiv nicht.
Allerdings stirbt man jetzt auch nicht andauernd, wenn man aufpasst, gibts nur selten Probleme.

Du stirbst meist dann, wenn Du unachtsam zu viele Mobs pullst, oder im Respawn stehst, der sehr schnell ist. 2 auf gleichem Level schafft man meist noch, beim 3. wirds sehr knapp und wenn das Moblevel höher ist, brauchst Du nicht mal mehr wegrennen.
Außerdem stirbst Du spätestens wenn Du anfängst den Äthersammelskill zu pushen *g*


----------



## Randor2 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> hmm, ab welchen level beginnt den das Regelmässige sterben? Ich hab gehört den jäger soll grad bis level 16 kacke sein weil er unendlich lang kiten muss, allerdings krieg ich die meisten gegner drotzdem ohne probleme tot bevor sie bei mir sind oder ich geh halt in den nahkampf weich aus stun sie und hau sie dann mit nem backstab um, und dafür das meine klasse am anfang so probleme haben soll hab ich die im moment absolut nicht, und da es mit dem jäger später besser wird stell ich mir das sterben Realtiv schwirig vor



Also mit meiner Sorc bin ich bis lvl 17 gar nicht gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht 3 normale Tode (Elite übersehen...zuviel Mobs gepullt), sicher auch 3 Tode durch Stürze (ja selbst schuld ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ein paar durch PVP, was aber nicht ins gewicht fällt da man nur 1 Kinah gegen die Wiederbelebungskrankheit zahlen muss.

Alles in allem hält es sich bei mir sehr in Grenzen, aber ich spiele ja auch schon seit CB und konnte üben nicht zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (1. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Also mit meiner Sorc bin ich bis lvl 17 gar nicht gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja :/ fallen kenn ich aber ich fall nicht von irgendwo runter odr weil ich net mehr fleigen kann sondern meist immer in der hauptstadt weil ich über den  Himmelskanal fliegen will und an der platzform hängen bleib xD


----------



## Randor2 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach mit Sürzen aus luftiger höhe hatte ich schon:

-Äthersammeln über Altgard aber beim abstürzen so ne Strebe getroffen und nicht wie gehofft knapp vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Vom Mornheim Firnfeld die Klippe runter aber 2x auf Leertaste geklickt, also Flügel wieder eingezogen...der Fall ist zwar tief aber nicht so tief dass der Flugcooldown wieder weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- In der CB im Abyss war die Flugzeit aus und ich bin knapp vor der Abbruchkante ins Nichts gestürzt.

lauter blöde Sachen halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> -Äthersammeln über Altgard aber beim abstürzen so ne Strebe getroffen und nicht wie gehofft knapp vorbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenne ich....

Oder, wollte im Abyss von einer Insel zur nächsten fliegen, springe ab und drücke Leertaste (wollte eigentlich richtig losfliegen), hab gesehn das es nicht ganz reicht, und hoffte das ein weiteres drücken der Leertaste in den richtigen Flugmodus wechselt (was ja zb. so ist wenn man richtig losfliegt und nicht von Anfang an nur gleitet). Hat aber nur dazu geführt das die Flügel eingezogen wurden, und ich ins Nichts gestürtz bin....


----------



## Sidstyle (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja die Warteschlangen sind für mich persönlich eigentlich kein Problem, da ich aus beruflichen gründen eh "Nachtaktiv" bin ^^. Aber kann den Frust mancher Spieler wirklich verstehen ! Was ich nicht verstehen kann sind Leute die wirklich zu jedem Thema das sich mit Aion beschäftigt den gleichen Senf dazu geben!

"Ich hör bald auf zu Spielen" - "Wenn das nicht besser wird bin ich weg" usw. 

Mein Gott dann geht, mir ist es erlich gesagt egal! Jedes Spiel hat am Anfang seine Probleme, das war bei WoW so das war bei WAR so und auch bei HdrO war es nicht anders.
Vielleicht hat NC Soft am Anfang ein paar Fehler gemacht, wer macht die bitte nicht ?!? 
Wichtig ist einfach das man jetzt Geduld mitbringt, alles wird besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch sehr witzig finde sind die abschweifungen zum Thema. "Was ist für dich ein "Off Tank" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....... da macht das Lesen gleich ein bisschen mehr Spaß ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja soviel von mir....... 

Mfg Sid


----------



## FallenAngel88 (1. Oktober 2009)

bin gestern abgestürzt als ich nen Asmo im abyss verfolgt habe und meine Flugzeit auf einmal mitten überm Abgrund zu Ende war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (1. Oktober 2009)

- zuwenig auktionen pro char
- nur 1 gegenstand pro brief verschickbar
- man kann im legionsmenü nicht sehen welcher spieler wieviel abysspunkte zum legionskonto dazugetragen hat
- die ersten instanzen bringen keinen guten loot nur exp
- man kriegt zu wenig EP / abyss punkte wenn man andere spieler tötet, daher grinden alle nur mobs im abyss um effektiv zu leveln bzw. an punkte zukommen, pvp wird eher vernachlässigt
- einige klassen leveln sich* VIEL *einfacher und schneller als andere


btw: wer sich nicht klug genug anstellt seine flugzeit richtig zukalkulieren hat es verdient abzustürzen...es ist einfach zugeil wenn einem 5 asmos hinterher fliegen ohne flugpots und alle der reihe nach abstürzen /dance !


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Oktober 2009)

Lieber am Anfang bissel warten, als am Ende Leere Server zu haben. Ist doch die bessere Lösung. Die andere Option ist einfach mehr server aufmachen, ungleichgewicht haben etc.

Mich stört missel das Chatfenster, dass nervt bissel an. Also recht blöde rumzustellen dran und kein Hintergrund.
Das UI ist sehr beschränkt einstellbar und daher auch net so der Bringer.
Laufen ist in diesem Spiel leider eine Zeitfrage und nervig. Das ganze kann ein schon bissel frusten.


----------



## Kyragan (1. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> - die ersten instanzen bringen keinen guten loot nur exp


Ist für mich echt kein Kritikpunkt. Wer nur wegen Loot in ne Intanz geht spielt das falsche Spiel.


----------



## jay390 (1. Oktober 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Lieber am Anfang bissel warten, als am Ende Leere Server zu haben. Ist doch die bessere Lösung. Die andere Option ist einfach mehr server aufmachen, ungleichgewicht haben etc.
> 
> Mich stört missel das Chatfenster, dass nervt bissel an. Also recht blöde rumzustellen dran und kein Hintergrund.
> Das UI ist sehr beschränkt einstellbar und daher auch net so der Bringer.
> Laufen ist in diesem Spiel leider eine Zeitfrage und nervig. Das ganze kann ein schon bissel frusten.



Das mit dem UI find ich nicht so schlimm. Bin zwar in WoW einer der sein UI ziemlich aufgetunt hat, das hat nix mehr mit dem Standart gemein, trotzdem vermisse ichs nicht. Ok bin jetzt noch nicht im Endgame unterwegs aber da wirds mir auch nicht abgehen.


----------



## Droyale (1. Oktober 2009)

mich nervt nur die minimap.. alles voller punkte und zu wenig übersichtlicht


----------



## Æzørt (2. Oktober 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> - einige klassen leveln sich* VIEL *einfacher und schneller als andere



das ist in wow auch so...


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (2. Oktober 2009)

psycho.haus schrieb:


> allso noch mal zum grinden hab genug leute in der gilde die schon lv40-44 sind die sagen auch man muss 0% grinden
> die quests reichen aubsulut aus wen du schon ab lv20-30 grinden must machstdu was falsch



Dass is einfach nur Schwachsinn.

Lvl 40 kauf ich dir ab, vllt sogar 41 oder 42, aber 43+? no way mein Kleiner. Und selbst wenn, die sagen also man muss 0% grinden? Ah ja, sehr interessant. Dann würde mich mal interessieren wo die ihre 35 Millionen+ Exp herbekommen. Bestimmt von diesen unendlich vielen Quests, die alle 10 Millionen Exp geben und ein GM die alle für sie instant erledigt, sodass se net mal aus der Base raus müssen, richtig? Ich lach später. Ach und wiederholbare Quests alá töte 50 mal Mob X und dass in einer 200er Folge, sind keine "Quests". Dass is einfach nur ne schwache Abhilfe, damit man sich beim Grinden net total bescheuert vorkommt.

Deiner katastrophalen Rechtschreibung zufolge, bist einfach nur n kleiner Junge, der sich wichtig machen will. Also Troll woanders.

Man *MUSS* grinden, um vorwärts zu kommen. Jeder der was anderes erzählt hat keine Ahnung. Wer damit n Problem hat, sollte das Spiel jetzt quitten und die Warteschlange frei geben.


----------



## Magmion (2. Oktober 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Dass is einfach nur Schwachsinn.
> 
> Lvl 40 kauf ich dir ab, vllt sogar 41 oder 42, aber 43+? no way mein Kleiner. Und selbst wenn, die sagen also man muss 0% grinden? Ah ja, sehr interessant. Dann würde mich mal interessieren wo die ihre 35 Millionen+ Exp herbekommen. Bestimmt von diesen unendlich vielen Quests, die alle 10 Millionen Exp geben und ein GM die alle für sie instant erledigt, sodass se net mal aus der Base raus müssen, richtig? Ich lach später. Ach und wiederholbare Quests alá töte 50 mal Mob X und dass in einer 200er Folge, sind keine "Quests". Dass is einfach nur ne schwache Abhilfe, damit man sich beim Grinden net total bescheuert vorkommt.
> 
> ...




boah ey wasn mit dir los .bin jetzt lvl 28 und musste noch kein einzigesmal grinden.
DU hast ja soviel Ahnung , dein char ist bestimmt schon lvl 9.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (2. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> boah ey wasn mit dir los .bin jetzt lvl 28 und musste noch kein einzigesmal grinden.
> DU hast ja soviel Ahnung , dein char ist bestimmt schon lvl 9.



37 um genau zu sein aber egal. Mit 28 musst auch net "wirklich" grinden. Noch net mal mit 30 oder 32. Aber spätestens mit 35 stehst du in der Base und wunderst dich wie du deinen EP Balken vollbekommen sollst und jetzt darfst 3 mal raten wie.


----------



## Dexter2000 (2. Oktober 2009)

mann muss 50% des levels Grinden so soll es auch sein,
und Ich finde die sachen sind garnicht so teuer hab schon 150000kinah 
und das game ist einfach nur hammer


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Leute in den ganz hohen Leveln haben es sich ja selbst so ausgesucht. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch im PvP XP, welches denen natürlich fehlt. Immerhin etwas. Wenn 1.5 die "westliche" Aufpolierung ist möcht ich garnicht wissen, wie es vorher war ^^


----------



## Farodien (2. Oktober 2009)

hmmm....was nervt mich an Aion?

- pls rezz an Ort......obwohl ich die Mapmarkierung super finde.
- wenn sich die Leute dreisst an deinem Material anstellen uns sich einfach zwischen dem Ernten reindrängeln.
- Brachlandchat
- wenn die Leute einen in halben Sätzen an ansprechen - buff mal - 
- Das gemerkert wird aber keiner Danke sagt wenn sie wiederbelebt, gebufft werden oder einfach einen HoT bekommen...naja so nimmt das dann auch mit der zeit ab mit den netten Heilern

alles in allem kann NCsoft da wohl nichts gegen machen und die Kiddiegemeinde ( bevor wieder jemand denen das anhängen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) hat da auch eher nichts mit zu tun, den die schlafen denke ich mal um 2 Uhr morgens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens kann man ja ab sofort über rechtsklick blocken, was zeigt das NCsoft ja reagiert.

Ach mir fällt was ein, die Laufanimation der Elyos Männer gefällt mir nicht sogut, deshalb Spiele ich die nämlich nicht.


In diesem Sinne...

...wer sucht der findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (2. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Leute in den ganz hohen Leveln haben es sich ja selbst so ausgesucht. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch im PvP XP, welches denen natürlich fehlt. Immerhin etwas. Wenn 1.5 die "westliche" Aufpolierung ist möcht ich garnicht wissen, wie es vorher war ^^



Ep im Abyss isn Witz. N Elyos auf meinem Lvl gibt mir 8k ep, das is gar nix. Da kill ich n lvl 39 mob und hab das 3fache. Grinden im Abyss ist das einzige was es wirklich bringt. Da bekommst neben 14 Abyss points pro mob auch ca. 15% mehr Ep, da es halt im Abyss ist. Dann brauch man sich aber auch net wundern, wenn alle 10 Minuten n Gank Squad vorbeifliegt.

Wie es vorher war kann ich dir sagen. Hatte n Elyos aufm Chinesischen Server bis lvl 28. Questen konnte man gut bis ca. lvl 17 dann war schluss. Mit schluss mein ich richtig schluss. Dann gabs nur noch die Kampagnen Quests, aber die konntest net machen ohne Grp. Hab ich halt 3 lvl gegrindet bis 20, bin ins nächste Gebiet, bekam ca. 5 Quests die mich auf 30% gebracht haben und dann gings wieder weiter mitm fröhlichen Spielchen "Laufe durch die Welt und töte alles was sich bewegt"


----------



## Phelps023 (2. Oktober 2009)

Wo kann man AION testen??


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Wo kann man AION testen??


Bei einem Bekannten, der es hat. Testversion gibt es logischerweise noch nicht.


----------



## Phelps023 (2. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Bei einem Bekannten, der es hat. Testversion gibt es logischerweise noch nicht.



Toll und wie soll ich euch dann sagen was mich alles an nem Grinder stört?


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du bereits mit einer solchen Einstellung an das Spiel heran gehst (Voreingenommen) ist ein Test für dich eh überflüssig. Du scheinst ja eh schon zu wissen was du von Aion halten wirst. 

Also spiel weiter dein Spiel, welches auch immer, und gut....

Wer negativ an ein Spiel heran geht, dem fallen auch nur die negativen Punkte auf. Das ist so als wenn ich eine Person nicht leiden kann, man achtet nur auf die negativen Details !


----------



## jay390 (2. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn du bereits mit einer solchen Einstellung an das Spiel heran gehst (Voreingenommen) ist ein Test für dich eh überflüssig. Du scheinst ja eh schon zu wissen was du von Aion halten wirst.
> 
> Also spiel weiter dein Spiel, welches auch immer, und gut....
> 
> Wer negativ an ein Spiel heran geht, dem fallen auch nur die negativen Punkte auf. Das ist so als wenn ich eine Person nicht leiden kann, man achtet nur auf die negativen Details !



/sign. Stimmt absolut, wer immer nur negativ ran geht, wird auch nur das negative sehen. Ist so.


----------



## Droyale (2. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Toll und wie soll ich euch dann sagen was mich alles an nem Grinder stört?


deine meinung will sowieso niemand hören....


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

Hmm dachte im Topic steht ohne flames... (wollt ich nurnmal erwähnt haben ^^)


----------



## Docmortem (2. Oktober 2009)

was mich stört ist die doch leicht fehlerhafte Übersetzung. Wenn die Skillbeschreibung von Zornreduktion besagt der Aufbau von Zorn der Fähigkeiten wird erhöht kommt man doch leicht ins schmunzeln. Oder ein anderer Skill des Klerikers.... macht an 12 von 12 Gegnern 6xx Schaden und für 57 Sekunden alle 57 Sekunden 6xx Schaden... Wenn man dann im englischen guckt, klärt sich das natürlich alles auf (da steht dann every 3 seconds for 57 seconds) aber ich will nicht immer erst auf die englische Datenbank wechseln müssen.


----------



## Snowhawk (2. Oktober 2009)

mich stört, dass es keine spielbaren Tauren, Orks, Untote, Trolle, Blutelfen, Gnome, Nachtelfen, Draenei und Zwerge hat... nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> mich stört, dass es keine spielbaren Tauren, Orks, Untote, Trolle, Blutelfen, Gnome, Nachtelfen, Draenei und Zwerge hat... nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannste dir mit dem Chareditor im prinzip selber bastelln


----------



## Snowhawk (2. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kannste dir mit dem Chareditor im prinzip selber bastelln



nein nein nein nein nein! keine flügel!!!! keine flüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüügel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Oktober 2009)

hm also ich hätte auch gerne die lauferei etwas verkürzt, einfach etwas womit man ein wenig tempo aufnehmen kann
das wars aber eig auch schon...sonst ist mir noch nichts negativ aufgefallen^^


----------



## Salute (2. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> boah ey wasn mit dir los .bin jetzt lvl 28 und musste noch kein einzigesmal grinden.
> DU hast ja soviel Ahnung , dein char ist bestimmt schon lvl 9.






In dem von dir gequoteten Beitrag von ShoopDaWhoop gings darum ob man ab lvl 43+ viel Grinden muss oder nicht. Sicher, mit lvl 28 hat du schon soviel Ahnung vom Spiel gesammelt, dass du jetzt schon den Grind ab lvl 45+ komplett ausschließen kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxer (2. Oktober 2009)

das laufen wen man stirbt


----------



## DERKOLLEGAH (2. Oktober 2009)

Shaxer schrieb:


> das laufen wen man stirbt



wenn man stirbt kann man nicht laufen omg...


----------



## _flo93_ (2. Oktober 2009)

DERKOLLEGAH schrieb:


> wenn man stirbt kann man nicht laufen omg...



ich glaube er meint das zurücklaufen zu dem ort, an dem man gerade quests macht, wenn man sich  falsch bindet...


----------



## Deis (2. Oktober 2009)

Aktuell stoert mich nichts. Alles genau so wie es soll.
Koennte es jetzt noch Kaffee kochen, waere es perfekt.


----------



## -RD- (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm...

1) Wartezeiten, die länger dauern als 20 Minuten.... da bevorzuge ich dann doch lieber den ein oder anderen späteren Geisterserver. Besser alleine spielen, als garnicht!
2) Private Shops: Absoluter Unsinn, gehört sofort abgeschafft. Sorgt für längere Wartezeiten und stört beim Spielen.. überall steht der Mist herum und versperrt einem die Sicht. Weg damit!

Anonsten? Nix. Aion gefällt mir, von den genannten beiden Punkten abgesehen, hervorragend. Ich habe mich (Vollzeitjob, Familie) über die letzte Woche auf Lvl 15 gekämpft und es macht einfach nur Spass.
Mal sehen, ob es so weiter geht...


----------



## Slaargh (2. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Eindruck nach den ersten 3 Tagen ist eigentlich durchweg positiv. Aion ist richtig geil. Der Spaßfaktor, zumindest auf den ersten Blick, ist enorm hoch. Ich muss mich erst einmal umgewöhnen. Das bedarf noch einiger Zeit. Der Sound ist noch etwas... naja. Die Kampfgeräusche mag ich, allerdings geht mir das Gewinsel der Weibchen im Kampf und auch das Gelaber der Magier ein wenig auf die Nerven. Einen größeren Überblick über das Ganze habe ich sicher bald, spätestens mit lvl 50. Und zum Thema Asia-Grinder. Wer das weiterhin felsenfest behauptet outet sich als ahnungloser Volldepp, der nur anderen nachsabbelt. Aion ist definitiv kein Grinder. Und alle die das weiterhin behaupten haben wohl wenig Ahnung was ein Asia-Grinder ist. Ich für meinen Teil grinde nicht. Es sei denn man zählt die Gegner die zu den Quests gehören zum Grinden dazu, was natürlich Unsinn ist. Geht man danach ist jedes MMO ein Grinder. Was mir noch fehlt ist ein übersichtlicher Chat. Vielleicht habe ich mir den auch noch nicht richtig eingestellt. Es kommt im Moment noch alles durcheinander. Ok, und wo wir beim Chat sind. Das für mich absolut negativste an Aion ist das gleiche wie in allen anderen MMOs. Das ist die Community. Es wird geflucht und beleidigt wo man nur hinschaut. Asoziales Fehlverhalten an allen Ecken. Es ist absolut grauenerregend was für sozialschwache Menschen es gibt. Ja, in Aion sind nicht weniger als in allen anderen Spielen auch. Aber hier stören sie mich am allermeißten. Warum? Weil Aion richtig toll ist, es hat besseres verdient als ... naja, als Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. zumindest den Großteil von Euch. 

Es werden sich garantiert noch Negativseiten an Aion zeigen. Es wäre sehr verwunderlich wenn dem nicht so wäre. Aber im direkten Vergleich mit anderen Spielen macht es einen sehr, sehr guten Eindruck. Allerdings soll man den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. Beispiele wie Age of Conan und der WAR-krepierer haben gezeigt das nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. Aion glänzt und funkelt noch. Mal sehen wann der Lack ab ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achso, die Serverpolitik mit den Warteschlangen ist sicher nervtötend, aber ich finde sie richtig. Bei Warhammer hat man gesehen das es die absolut falsche Entscheidung war die Server zu klonen und die Leute zu verteilen. Wenn NC-Soft das in den nächsten Wochen geregelt bekommt, dann war der Start mehr als gelungen. Ich bin guter Dinge das Aion so stark weitergeht wie es begonnen hat.

Bisher ein sehr gutes Spiel. Weiter so, NC Soft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgand (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Sound:  
1. klingt irgendwie schlecht ausbalanciert (wenn ich durch so ein Dorf laufe wo NPCs auf trainigsdummys rumkloppen übertönt das alles.)
2. Das derselbe kampfschrei bei jedem Schlag ausgelöst wird. klingt ziemlich monoton und nervig; gerade am Anfang wo man nur 1-2 Zauber hat.


----------



## Kizna (2. Oktober 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> 2) Private Shops: Absoluter Unsinn, gehört sofort abgeschafft. Sorgt für längere Wartezeiten und stört beim Spielen.. überall steht der Mist herum und versperrt einem die Sicht. Weg damit!



Interessant. Sie erzeugen also längere Wartezeiten. Fassen wir zusammen. Mit Privat Store bleibt man 30 Minuten online. Wenn man ohne irgendwas zu machen AFK geht bleibt man nur 1/2 Stunde online. Ja du hast recht, Privat Stores Sorgen eindeutig für eine längere Wartezeit und NCsoft ist eindeutig nicht willig etwas dagegegn zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anonsten stört mich die unglaubliche EXP Kurve ab Level 30. Bin mittlerweile bei 18 Millionen EXP für mein Level angekommen und die Quest reichen leider nur für 30%. Bei 16k exp pro Mob kann sich dann jeder selbst ausrechnen wieviele man für ein Level Up töten muss.

Ich beise mich da durch un grinde gemütlich weiter, allerdings wird dies wohl einige Leute abschrecken.


----------



## Danf (2. Oktober 2009)

Also, mich kackts das grinden ab lvl 30 EXTREMST an...

ich dachte mit 28 schon das ichs net mehr aushalte den ganzen tag stumpf auf Mobs zu hauen..
dann 29, dann 30, ich denk mir" geil, neue ini, dick xp..." Fehlanzeige...

zigmillionendrecksep, im abyss grinden absoluter müll, weil einfachj alle 2 minuten so ein dreckiger XY von hinten kommt wenn man infight ist und einen umpustet

In den "standart" gebieten zu gridne, aka Morheim usw. is auch eher shit, da es keine abyss punkte gibt = weniger punkte für gilde = gilde im ranking weiter unten = schlechtere leute bewerben sich = schlechtes pvp(pve = schlechtes gear = schlechte spielerfahrunf = im nächsten MMORPG schlecht = usw usw. (oh, da hab ich wohl etwas ausgeholt...)

naja, im endeffekt find ich das spiel einfach unbalanced, von den ep der quests, von der stärke der mobs, zum teil extrem einfach, zum teil schwer, außerdem die mobxp, ich mein 10k/mob = bei 10 mille ep = 10.000.000 / 10.000 = 1000

1000 Mobs ! ein witz...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Sin (2. Oktober 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> allerdings geht mir das Gewinsel der Weibchen... ein wenig auf die Nerven.



Gewöhn dich dran. Ab "lvl" 20+ wirds bei den weibchen noch schlimmer :-P

Edit: @ Danf: Ich weiss ja nicht wo und was du grindest, aber ich bekomme im Schnitt 16-18k, manchmal auch 20k pro mob. Musst halt mobs suchen, die 2-4 level über dir sind.


----------



## RetPali (2. Oktober 2009)

das man immer um jemanden abzuvisieren ESC drücken muss und das die map nicht allle anderen Fenster schließt.


----------



## Bolle0708 (2. Oktober 2009)

Alsoo mich stören grundlegend die warteschlagen.
dann zu meiner klasse den jäger: ich finde des mit dem autoshot mist.. er hat nehmlich keinen. zudem ist das leveln bis lvl 19 eine reine qual.


----------



## Danf (2. Oktober 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Alsoo mich stören grundlegend die warteschlagen.
> dann zu meiner klasse den jäger: ich finde des mit dem autoshot mist.. er hat nehmlich keinen. zudem ist das leveln bis lvl 19 eine reine qual.



Doch hat er...

Auto attack,d as icon ist ein schwert.. allerdings is das buggy, also muss du es immer anklicken/andrücken. ich habd mir auf die 1 gelegt, und spam einfach den ganzen tag die 1 + attacken


----------



## ink0gnito (3. Oktober 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Alsoo mich stören grundlegend die warteschlagen.
> dann zu meiner klasse den jäger: ich finde des mit dem autoshot mist.. er hat nehmlich keinen. zudem ist das leveln bis lvl 19 eine reine qual.




Bin mit meiner Gladi atm lvl 18, warum solln das lvln bis 19 eine qual sein?Oder ist das nur auf dem Ranger bezogen?


----------



## Danf (3. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Bin mit meiner Gladi atm lvl 18, warum solln das lvln bis 19 eine qual sein?Oder ist das nur auf dem Ranger bezogen?



Ist nur auf den Ranger bezogen.. und das IST eine Qual


----------



## Bolle0708 (3. Oktober 2009)

Mh hab den attack knopf auchschon auf eine maustaste gelegt. trotzdem fänd ich es besser wenn wirklich konstant geschossen wird und mann nicht die ganze zeit auf die taste hämmern muss.
Ja es war auf den ranger bezogen und gottseidank bin ich nun lvl 19.


----------



## kicks (3. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> In den "standart" gebieten zu gridne, aka Morheim usw. is auch eher shit, da es keine abyss punkte gibt = weniger punkte für gilde = gilde im ranking weiter unten = schlechtere leute bewerben sich = schlechtes pvp(pve = schlechtes gear = schlechte spielerfahrunf = im nächsten MMORPG schlecht = usw usw. (oh, da hab ich wohl etwas ausgeholt...)



Das Gildenranking ist vollkommen egal. Die "guten" Leute wollen eine Gilde joinen, die Abyss Raids machen kann und dazu braucht man keine Abyss Points, sondern höher levelige Chars. Wen interessieren denn irgendwelche Abyss Points einer Gilde? Die kommen in wesentlich höherem Masse beim Einnehmen der Festungen.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man 10x die selben Mobs killt weil man ein bestimmtes Item braucht dass sie droppen, nennt man das farmen !
Wenn man 10x die selben Mobs killt weil ein NPC einem den Auftrag gibt das zu tun, nennt man das questen !
Wenn man 10x die selben Mobs killt ohne speziellen Grund oder nur wegen den Erfahrungspunkten, nennt man das grinden ...

Bei allen 3 Varianten macht man exakt das selbe. 
Meine 2 Cents zum Unwort "grinden"


----------



## Sidstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Mhhhh was stört mich an Aion ? Ok da gibt es schon ein bis zwei sachen, die ich aber schon in einem anderen Thread mit genau dem selben Thema geschrieben habe ! 
Was mich aber noch viel mehr stört sind Threads die es schon 200 gibt und jedesmal den gleichen schei__ durch sülzen! Und was noch schlimmer ist sind Leute die ihren Senf schon 100 mal dazu gegeben haben. Ich geb euch einen Tip ! Copy and Paste dann braucht ihr es  nicht immer wieder umschreiben und erspart euch ein wenig Arbeit.

Sorry wen es sich ein bisschen hart anhört aber zurzeit sind für mich die heulsussen in und um Aion das schlimmste !!!!!


Mfg Sid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

Tja, ich werd meine 30 Tage nicht verlängern.

Nach anfänglichem Spassfaktor, guter bis sehr guter Grafik, Warteschlangen waren / sind auch kein Problem für mich gewesen, entpuppt sich das Game aber immer mehr zum Langweiler, bzw. Time-Sink der schlimmsten Sorte.

Das ganze Sammel / Craftingsystem nervt extrem finde ich. Bin mit meiner Assel grad 22 geworden, in Eltnen angekommen, Design der Landschaft usw. gefällt mir wirklich gut. Musste dann noma in die 20ger Gebiete zurück und 3h darauf verwenden mein Sammelskill auf 100 zu bringen, gut, durchgequält und wieder zurück nach Eltnen.

Dort angekommen wurde ich gleich darauf hingewiesen das ich ja meinen "Äther-Sammel-Skill" auch noch pushen "darf" um Quests und sonstiges lösen zu können. Mein Äther-Skill ist bei 1. Lol. Da war dann Ende Gelände. Dämmliches durch die Gegend latschen 6h lang, ohne mich.


Hart im nehmen wie ich bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab ich das dann abgehakt und dachte mir, ok, spielst das Game ja wegen PvP, verzichtest auf die Sammel-Quests, für´s Crafting haste dann jmd in der Gilde usw.


Nun nach den ersten PvP Erfahrungen bin ich komplett bedient. 

Aus Sicht einer Assel gesprochen: Wenn Dein Gegner einfach nur wegrennt anstatt blöd stehen zu bleiben, haste keine Chance. Da ich auf dem Level keinerlei effektiven Stun o.ä. habe ist´s komplett sinnlos jmd anzugreifen.

Sitze grad beim reggen mit 80% HP als mich ne Asmo-Assel ausm Stealth heraus von hinten angreift. Schätze ähnliches Level, also 22-24. Tja, habe vielleicht 20% Schaden genommen oder so und bin enfach zick zack Kurs losgerannt. Speed Buff rein, ab ging die Lutzie. Der Angreifer hatte keine Chance. Der konnt mich ja ned rooten, stunnen o.ä.

Ergo: er hatte keine Möglichkeit mich down zu bekommen. Was ich bis da noch als lustig empfand kehrte sich dann komplett um als ich zum Gegenschlag ausholte.

Selbes Spiel, keine Chance den down zu bekommen als MELEE. Ka wies bei Castern / Rangern aussieht, denke aber besser.


Dazu kommt die absolut dämliche Steuerung im Flugmodus. Die ist so sensibel das es reicht mal die Kamera drehen zu wollen um plötzlich ne ganz andere Richting zu fliegen, oder einfach stehen zu bleiben usw. Bei Verfolgungsjagden richtig toll.


Letzlich, da die Asmo-Assel ja auf Elyos Gebiet war hatte er dann 3 Verfolger am Hintern, alles Melee´s, davon ein 30ger!!

Der ist einfach weggerannt, wir kamen quasi ned hinterher, bzw. keiner konnte den aufhalten zu rennen. Das nervt natürlich.


So, jeder der jetzt kommt und meint Jaaaa mit 35, 40, 45, 50 wirds besser! Ohne mich. Kein Bock ewig zu farmen um irgendwann mal halbwegs vernünftiges PvP zu machen.


Das Spiel ist was für Menschen die ne Beschäftigung suchen, mit Versprechungen am Horizont. Hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr mich  einzuloggen.


Denke, ich geh jetzt Karkand Inf only, warte auf CoD: MW2 um bis zu BFad Company 2 zu überwintern.

Alles andere ist Mist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Treni (3. Oktober 2009)

meine freundin und ich verlängern auch nicht, schade irgendwie, hatten uns so drauf gefreut aber
war halt doch nur was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (3. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> epischer Weinpost..



jap noch dazu, kann man sich die sammelquestitems einfach im "AH" kaufen...
der assa war wahrscheinlich ein noob oder nicht das gleiche lvl wie du
und ein /sign an den epischer weinpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

Danf schrieb:


> This!



Hehe ich hab keine 34 lvl gebraucht um das zu begreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So, ACC ist gekündigt, Warteschlangensituation auf einem grossen dt. Server hat sich somit weiter entspannt.


Aion ist etwas für Spieler die gerne stupide Mobse wemsen oder Krempel sammeln all Day long so zu sagen.


Letztlich haste das bei vielen MMO´s, aber nicht soo krass. 

Hätte auch nicht gedacht das nach nur 7 Tagen der Lack ab ist. Für ein MMO ist das mein persönlicher Rekord.


Aber das ist nur mein Eindruck, wer sich nicht sicher ist am besten selber testen.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> jap noch dazu, kann man sich die sammelquestitems einfach im "AH" kaufen...




Hab ich ja oft gemacht! Oder was meinst Du warum ich dann noch meinen Sammelskill nachträglich pushen musste?

Dir entgehen ebend so viele Lvl-Ups Deiner Sammelfähigkeit wenn Du nicht selber "erntest".


Ich wünsche Dir und Deines gleichen die nur bis zur ersten Ecke denken noch viel Spass beim "nachgrinden" eures Sammelskills, hrhrhr.


Da lacht das Leben, spiel ein Spiel um zu arbeiten!


Leider nicht mein Motto, deswegen /quit Aion.


----------



## SireS (3. Oktober 2009)

Mir fehlt ein Reichweiten-Indikator, sollte ich den einfach nur übersehen haben, bitte informiert mich!


----------



## Tiegars (3. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> jap noch dazu, kann man sich die sammelquestitems einfach im "AH" kaufen...
> der assa war wahrscheinlich ein noob oder nicht das gleiche lvl wie du
> und ein /sign an den epischer weinpost
> 
> ...


Weil jemand nicht die gleiche Meinung wie du hat,  ist es schon eine Weinpost? Er hat das Spiel angetestet und leider ist es nicht das richtige für ihn. Wo ist nun das Problem? Und wie man sieht ist auch hier die WOW Welt wieder vertrehten mit Ausdrücken wie noob oder ähnliches. 

Die Welt ist WOW verseucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab noch kein MMO gesehen wo es WOW Jargon frei war *gg 

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## pulla_man (3. Oktober 2009)

oh oh oh, der glänzende lack beim mmo-messiahs beginnt zu bröckeln. die ersten begriefen, dass AION ein asiagame ist. und diese sind nunmal für ihren hohen timesink bekannt. aber wenn man euch das vorher gesagt hat dann wurde man ja immer als hater abgestempelt. 

für alle andern, die dem spiel treu bleiben wollen: viel spass euch und lasst die leute die nicht euer meinung sind wenigstens in ruhe abziehen ohne sie zu flamen


----------



## Rotel (3. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema "er rennt im PVP weg" - da gibts doch gewisse Rollen welche dich schneller, rapide schneller, machen?! 

Mich stört:


Das es halt eben doch nur ausreichend Quests gibt und nicht massig. Verteron musst ich n halbes Level grinden und JA ich hab sie alle gemacht. Hat schlussendlich ja doch gereicht, aber verglichen mit der MASSE anderer MMO's hat AION definitiv wenig Quests.
Das Spiel ist bereits nach einer Woche schon Bot- und Spamverseucht.
Das ich nicht weiss in welchem Zusammenhang das RIESEN-Vieh steht, dass am Himmel über Veteron vorbeifliegt.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Oktober 2009)

mich stört nix an aion das game macht super viel spass , okay ein kleien - pkt habe ich das leveln das schrecklich lange -.- aber sonst gibt es nix zu meckern werde aion auch nach den 30 tagen treu bleiben endlich ne geschaft mich von wow weg zu schaffen xD


----------



## ErwinGT (3. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört bis jetzt nur das teilweise nervige laggen. Ist oft doch schon störend wenn man während des Laufens in ein Gebäude oder eine Halle aufeinmal zurückgesetzt wird und neben dem Gebäude/der Halle steht.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Zum Thema "er rennt im PVP weg" - da gibts doch gewisse Rollen welche dich schneller, rapide schneller, machen?!




Ja stimmt schon, aber selbst wenn Du das Ziel einholst als Melee, durch die Laufbuffs, wenn das Target nen Haken macht oder rechts / links bekommt er kurzzeitig +300 Evasion usw., hauste halt ne Combo vobei.

Wenn er sich dann noch nen Healpot gönnt kannstes vergessen. Durch hinterher rennen, vorbeihauen etc. machste so wenig Schaden das selbst 3vs1 nicht reicht das Opfer zu legen. Es fehlt auch dem Level halt nen Stun / Root für meine Klasse.

Ich brauch vor 35 keinen angreifen weil klar ist wenn der wegrennt hat sichs. Das ist doch öde.


Ich meine klar, das System arbeitet für alle, wenn Du fliehst nützen Dir die Umstände auch.


Aber für mich wars ebend kein wirkliches Gekloppe wie man das als Melee mag, ich bin auch eher lauffaul, hüpfen ist ok, das geht mir leicht von der Hand oder um ihn rum laufen im Kreis oder sowas.


Der Oberhammer war dann noch, obwohl ich ihn im Target hatte und wie bekloppt mein "Lachen-Emote" gehämmert habe, hat das ned ausgelöst. Nicht ein mal! Vor lauter Erregung hab ich dann auch mein /spit Makro ned gefunden. Aber gut, hät wahrscheinlich eh ned funktioniert.

Dafür zahl ich doch keine 13 Euro im Monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> oh oh oh, der glänzende lack beim mmo-messiahs beginnt zu bröckeln. die ersten begriefen, dass AION ein asiagame ist. und diese sind nunmal für ihren hohen timesink bekannt.




nicht böse sein, aber du erzählst komisches zeug. jedes mmo hat ein hohen timesink, sonst wäre es kein mmo. 
es ist grundlage eines mmo. werd das nicht mag, der soll auch kein mmo spielen. warum aion an ein asiagame erinnern
soll ist mir völlig schleierhaft. anscheinend hast du noch nie in der vergangenheit ein wirkliches asiagame gespielt 
a la lineage. 

das einem das spiel nicht gefällt ist doch völlig in ordnung, sich aber zu beschweren das er mobs beim leveln killen muß,
oder berufe pushen muß, ist schon merkwürdig. wüßte nicht welches game er da spielen soll... wow? 
schon mal verzauberung in wow gepusht?

mir persönlich gefällt das leveln grundsätzlich nicht. in keinem spiel. weder in wow, aoc, hdro und schon gar nicht in war.
aber hier in aion gehts zumindest noch ganz nett. für mich wird entscheidend wie das endcontent in aion sein wird
und da bin ich echt guter dinge...

btw:
das sich jemand beschwert, das er mit lvl 22-23 nicht der oberrotzer ist, der sollte echt lieber ein egoshoter spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> schon mal verzauberung in wow gepusht?



Hallo? Habe VZ 450 / Juwe 450.

Darum geht es nicht. Es geht mir darum das die wenigen Quests die es gibt dann auch noch Quests werden für welche man ebend seine Sammelskills pushen muss. Das ist bei WoW definitiv nicht so! Da kannste 80 werden vollkomme wumbe ob Deine Berufe pushed oder ned. Ja, es gibt auch berufsbezogene Quests, aber die brauchste ned zum Leveln.

Hier schon bei der "Questdichte". Also bin ich gezwungen rumzulatschen und einzusammeln wie klein doofie. Ich will aber PvP machen, ned einsammeln. Und somit muss ich einsammeln um die XP ned liegen zu lassen um letztlich meinen Char zu leveln um schneller PvP machen zu können.

Das vergrätzt mir das Spiel was in Arbeit ausartet. Ja das ist in anderen MMO´s auch so, aber imho ned sooo offensichtlich bzw. nervig wie hier.



Synti schrieb:


> btw:
> das sich jemand beschwert, das er mit lvl 22-23 nicht der oberrotzer ist, der sollte echt lieber ein egoshoter spielen.



Mach ich doch!


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hallo? Habe VZ 450 / Juwe 450.
> 
> Darum geht es nicht. Es geht mir darum das die wenigen Quests die es gibt dann auch noch Quests werden für welche man ebend seine Sammelskills pushen muss. Das ist bei WoW definitiv nicht so! Da kannste 80 werden vollkomme wumbe ob Deine Berufe pushed oder ned. Ja, es gibt auch berufsbezogene Quests, aber die brauchste ned zum Leveln.
> 
> Hier schon bei der "Questdichte". Also bin ich gezwungen rumzulatschen und einzusammeln wie klein doofie. Ich will aber PvP machen, ned einsammeln. Und somit muss ich einsammeln um die XP ned liegen zu lassen um letztlich meinen Char zu leveln um schneller PvP machen zu können.



deswegen mag ich grundsätzlich das leveln nicht. ob das nun in einem game schneller oder langsamer geht ist mir wumpe.
aber du scheinst doch auch ein wow-veteran zu sein, und das prob ist doch das endcontent im pvp bei wow.
das leveln ist doch nur ein kleiner bestandteil vom game.. das endgame ist entscheidend. btw. wow hat es doch immer schön geschafft
bestimmte berufe fürs pvp zu pushen (ingi) um danach die vorteile des berufes wieder zu nerfen um dann ein anderen beruf wieder zu pushen.
ich meine, hier ging es doch nur darum, das du ständig viel zeit mit dem hin und her skillen der berufe beschäftigt bist.
dailyquest und erfolge sammeln ist doch das obergrind timesink modul von wow. wow ist in wirklichkeit das größte spiel, wenn es um beschäftigungstherapie geht.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja da haste Recht!

Ich weiß nicht was es ist oder war, das Gefühl hatte ich aber in WoW oder AoC beim Leveln und deren Craftingsystem nicht. Später dann (WoW) mit den Berufsnerfs etc. haste recht, war mir auch zu blöd. Aber das kam erst im Endgame. Bei WAR hab ich auch mit Lvl 30 aufgehört, weils mir zu eintönig wurde. Das Leveln und craften.


Es kommt hier alles zusammen. Ich denke man sucht eine neue Herausforderung / Ablenkung / Beschäftigung in einem neuen Spiel und wird, je mehr Spiele man zockt einfach satter & Untoleranter.


WENN Aion mein erstes MMO wäre würd ich wahrscheinlich weiter leveln usw. Wenn man aber mal paar MMO´s gezockt hat weiss man wohl einfach das der Endcontent einen selber ne Weile interessiert und dann wars das, weils auch immer der selbe Mist ist, nur andere Bosse etc.

Das steckt natürlich im Unterbewusstsein drinnen.


Das heisst das Gefühl zu arbeiten anstatt zu spielen kommt bei solch zeitintensiven Games immer schneller in mir hoch. Das craften und sammeln nervt mich halt schon mit lvl 22. Mich da bis lvl 50 mit meiner Assel durchzuquälen um dann nen bisschen rumzuroxxoren im PvP, ne der Preis ist mir zu hoch. Also Preis in Form von Lebenszeit.

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Ich sags auch ganz klar: es gibt einige Dinge bei Aion die ich gut finde. Zb. die Grafik, das Chardesign find ich besser als in AoC oder WAR, besser als WoW alle mal.


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das steckt natürlich im Unterbewusstsein drinnen.




jau das geht mir auch so... ich werd mich aber durchbeißen denn ich glaube es wird sich mit aion lohnen.
(hoffe ich zumindest mal)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

Es sei Dir gegönnt!


Ich meinerseits habe diese Erfahrung mit AoC und WAR schon verarbeitet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_
ich werd mich aber durchbeißen denn ich glaube es wird sich mit WoW lohnen.

ich werd mich aber durchbeißen denn ich glaube es wird sich mit AoC lohnen.

ich werd mich aber durchbeißen denn ich glaube es wird sich mit WAR lohnen.

ich werd mich aber durchbeißen denn ich glaube es wird sich mit Aion lohnen.

to be continued..._


----------



## Deis (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier koennte ihre Werbung stehen


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Es sei Dir gegönnt!
> 
> 
> Ich meinerseits habe diese Erfahrung mit AoC und WAR schon verarbeitet
> ...



hehe, nur das bei AoC mit lvl22 mir klar war, das es hier kein goiles endcontent geben wird 
und bei WAR wußte ich schon nach einer stunde, daß das nichts wird. 
dazu 6 Monate kein WoW =  Bereit für Aion.

Diesmal lasse ich es aber auch locker angehen ohne vollgas. das lohnt sich letztendlich nie...
und auch aufgrund der erfahrung in wow, haben sich meine priotäten in puncto spielarrangement
verändert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:
die flügel sind schon goil


----------



## ArminFRA (3. Oktober 2009)

hihi!

Stimmt schon. So lange es Spass macht spiels, ist auch egal was.

Um das für sich herauszufinden muß man es schon selber machen.


Ja die Flügel sind ein gutes Feature. nur die Steuerung müsst noch verfeinert werden imho. Also Steuerung im Kampf wenns hektisch wird wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nicht böse sein, aber du erzählst komisches zeug. jedes mmo hat ein hohen timesink, sonst wäre es kein mmo.
> es ist grundlage eines mmo. werd das nicht mag, der soll auch kein mmo spielen. warum aion an ein asiagame erinnern
> soll ist mir völlig schleierhaft. anscheinend hast du noch nie in der vergangenheit ein wirkliches asiagame gespielt
> a la lineage.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Knuelle (3. Oktober 2009)

Öhm mich stört eigentlich nur das dämliche Gespamme ^^ aber das legt sich bald eh wieder. Ansonsten schließe ich mich den meisten hier an was Mounts und Chat Hintergurnd angeht.


----------



## Deis (3. Oktober 2009)

Zu vorherigen Spielzeiten bekannter Titel habe ich mich immer tierisch ins Zeugs gelegt ganz vorne dabei zu sein. 5,6,7 Stunden am Tag waren da garnichts. Fuer AION bremse ich mich jetzt wirklich aus. Ich spiele meine 2-3 Stunden am Tag, was ich schaffe schaffe ich, was ich nicht schaffe schaffe ich nicht. JETZT kann ich es wirklich als Spiel und Zeitvertreib betrachten. Und wenn ich in den 2 Stunden nur eine Quest, 3 Berufspunkte, 4 Aether farmen und 15% vom Level schaffe oder wenn ich in einer Quest mitten in der Pampa auslogge und beim naechsten einloggen erstmal sterbe ... ok, dann ist das eben so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (3. Oktober 2009)

mich stört an aion das wenn man nen disco hat, man das ganze spiel neu starten muss und das deuert gefühlte 2 minuten (bis zum name/pw fenster)

jaja ich weiß mimimimimimimimimimimimi


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> mich stört an aion das wenn man nen disco hat, man das ganze spiel neu starten muss und das deuert gefühlte 2 minuten (bis zum name/pw fenster)
> 
> jaja ich weiß mimimimimimimimimimimimi


Aber wehe du hast gegen 20:00 en disco  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (3. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Aber wehe du hast gegen 20:00 en disco
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenns an der Internetverbindung liegt und man nach dem Disco neu Verbunden werden muss, somit auch eine andere IP hat als vorher, dann werden aus den gefühlen 2 Minuten locker mal 2 Stunden. Das hat bei mir schon für einen "Maus gegen die Wand pfeffer"-Reiz gesorgt ^^


----------



## doubledown (3. Oktober 2009)

Nun, es gibt immer Dinge, an denen man sich stoßen kann und bei vielen unterschiedlichen Leuten kommen da auch viele unterschiedliche Dinge zusammen. Einige von diesen Dingen erscheinen einem fast schon banal, aber so ist das nunmal; man kann nicht immer alle Geschmäcker treffen.

Viele stören sich zum Beispiel an den Zauberformeln der Caster, oder an dem doch so "eingänglichen" >>Stivvenpiss<< auf Eloys-Seite. Dies kann man auch nachvollziehen und deshalb gibt es genau dafür eine Option (Fertigkeitsgeräusche aktivieren) in den Audioeinstellungen.

Andere Kleinigkeiten, die mich z.B. etwas "stören" wären:

-) das Fliegen: Auch wenn es konsistent umgesetzt ist, dass man nur da fliegen kann, wo Äther vorhanden ist, finde ich es dennoch schade, dass man in den weitläufigen PvE-Gebieten aufs Fliegen verzichten muss. 

-) dass jeder alles sammeln kann. Dieses Konzept ist für mich neu und eigentlich auch interessant. Dies führt aber auch dazu, dass genau jeder alles sammelt, was einem vor den körpereigenen Extraktionsstrahl kommt (das allein schon, um diesen Skill zu leveln, was ja auch schon nicht einfach ist). Das hatte bei meinem ersten Char zur Folge, dass ich erst mit Level 25 in Eltnen meinen ersten 125er  Äther-Vortex gesehen habe, obwohl ich die Fertigkeit "Äther sammeln" ja schon seit Level 10 habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist aber wohl nur wegen der momentan herrschenden extremen Populationsdichte auf den großen Servern so. 

-) dass der Auto-Angriff immer noch buggy ist. Ich warte immer noch, dass das in einem der nächsten Hot-Fixes weggepatcht wird, aber weiß natürlich, dass das noch ewig dauern wird.

-) die Fertigkeitsanimationen dauern teilweise ewig - es ist erstaunlich, wie einem eine Sekunde so dermaßen endlos vorkommen kann^^. Also es ist nicht wirklich schön vor nem Mob zu stehen und eine Angriffsfertigkeit zu drücken und dem Char dann zusehen zu müssen, wie er erst mal langsam sein Schwert zieht und dann noch einen kleinen Augenblick wartet bis er dann endlich mal angreift. Gottseidank warten die Mobs da auch etwas...

-) diese herrlich sinnlosen Zwischensequenzen, wo man etwas zu einer Quest erfährt (also jetzt nicht die, welche in der eigenen Erinnerung spielen). 

-) dass es kein faires Mob-tagging gibt. Es ist möglich einem Spieler einen Kill zustehlen, indem man an seinem Mob einfach mehr Schaden macht als er. Hab ich jetzt selbst nur ein paar Mal erlebt und da war es eigentlich fast immer ein Ausversehen, aber trotzdem muss das nicht sein.

Die bis hierher genannten Dinge sind alles Dinge, über welche man locker hinwegsehen kann.

Wirklich stören tut mich eigentlich nur das Questsystem:

Die Kampagnen-Quests sind OK, könnten aber auch ein wenig kreativer sein. Generell merkt man aber schon, dass NCSoft die Quests einfach nur lieblos dahingeklatscht hat, um die Westler zu beruhigen, damit sie besser Leveln können. Mit lieblos dahingeklatscht meine ich, dass man sich offensichtlich keine großen Gedanken zu den Quests gemacht hat. Da wird man wirklich oft per Pedes durch die halbe Welt geschickt, nur um mit irgendwelchen Leuten zu reden, die irgendwie gar nichts mit der Quest zu tun haben und diese dann noch nichtmal eine Aufgabe für einen haben, sondern einen direkt weiter zum nächsten NPC in der entgegengesetzen Richtung schicken, welcher es diesem nachtut - teilweise 4 mal hintereinander.

Der nächste Punkt ist die lächerliche Anzahl an EP, die so ein normales Quest geben kann. Gerade im Bereich über lvl 25, wo die Levelkurve so langsam beginnt, etwas stärker anzuziehen, finde ich es eigentlich eine "Unverschämtheit" Quests anzubieten, welche tolle 10k EP bringen. Auch wenn es nur ein Botengang oder so war, könnte man da ruhig etwas spendabler sein oder aber die Quest so abändern, dass sie mehr Ep wert ist.

Genau dies führt dazu, dass irgendwann die Quests zum Leveln nicht mehr reichen und gegrindet werden muss. Ich schreibe hier "irgendwann", da das bei jedem etwas anders gelagert ist. Es gibt Leute wie mich z.B., die gerne zwischendurch schonmal das Questen unterbrechen, weil sie gerade einen guten Ort gefunden haben, wo die Mobs leicht fallen und gut EP geben, und dann dort mal eben ein Stündchen Mobs kloppen und sich über ein Level-Up freuen. Viele nehmen das sogar garnicht wirklich als Grinden wahr. Aber irgendwann ist da für jeden mal eine Grenze erreicht und diese habe ich das erste mal zu mit 26/27 gesehen. Die Quests liefern zwar noch einen ordentlichen Beitrag, aber man merkt schon, dass das nicht reichen wird. Außerdem kommt der Lauffaule auch schnell auf die Idee, dass wenn er 10 Mobs haut, schon deutlich mehr EP bekommt als eine Durchschnittsquest bringt. Da ist dann eigentlich klar, in welcher Richtung es weitergeht. Nicht umsonst liest man ständig in der Gruppensuche "Suche Grind Gruppe ...". Das ist auch der beste Weg später vorwärtszukommen.

Ein weiteres Manko ist das Questhelp-System. Ist natürlich praktisch zu wissen, wo exakt man hin muss, aber das führt nur dazu, dass eine Quest angenommen wird ohne den Questtext zu lesen und dann wird eben nur die Suchfunktion bemüht und dann fragen sich die Leute, was sie machen sollen. Obwohl, zugegeben, das wäre auch der Fall, wenn es dieses Suchsystem nicht geben würde.

Noch ein Punkt ist, dass die Questtexte viel zu lang sind. Ich lesen zwar gerne, aber das hätte besser lösen können, indem man mehr Quests reinbringt und so die großen Storyline-Brocken auf diese verteilt. 

Man muss hier aber auch bedenken, dass AION ein PvP-Spiel ist. Es ist zwar als PvPvE angepriesen, aber es geht doch hauptsächlich um PvP und da braucht man keine Quests, es sei denn, da steht drin, dass man so und so viele Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion killen soll.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Asiaten kaum Wert auf das Leveln durch Quests legen. In einem PvP Spiel empfinde ich Grinden auch nicht als wirklich negativ, denn man verinnerlich beim Kämpfen mit den Mobs ja die Tastenkombinationen für seine Fertigkeiten. 

Also man sieht schon, worauf es hinausläuft: AION ist ein PvP-Spiel. Es gibt zwar PvE-Inhalte, aber diese sind nur nebensächlich. Durch die fehlende Möglichkeit, bequem durch Questen zu leveln, artet dieses Spiel für eine bestimmte Spielergruppe definitiv in Arbeit aus. Es richtet sich an Hardcore-PvP-Spieler.
NCSoft weiß das natürlich auch und deshalb haben die auch nur widerwillig neue Server aufgemacht. Den Großteil der Leute wird es nicht lange halten, nicht weil es schlecht ist, sondern weil es einfach für viele zu hardcore ist.


----------



## Tiegars (3. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Also man sieht schon, worauf es hinausläuft: AION ist ein PvP-Spiel. Es gibt zwar PvE-Inhalte, aber diese sind nur nebensächlich. Durch die fehlende Möglichkeit, bequem durch Questen zu leveln, artet dieses Spiel für eine bestimmte Spielergruppe definitiv in Arbeit aus. Es richtet sich an Hardcore-PvP-Spieler.
> NCSoft weiß das natürlich auch und deshalb haben die auch nur widerwillig neue Server aufgemacht. Den Großteil der Leute wird es nicht lange halten, nicht weil es schlecht ist, sondern weil es einfach für viele zu hardcore ist.


Wen das wirklich das Ziel von NCsoft ist dann wird es nicht anderst hinauslaufen wie die anderen Vorgänger. Und zwar ein Nischenprodukt. Somit stirbt die Hoffnung auf eine Konkurrenz zu WOW schade.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Æzørt (3. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Manko ist das Questhelp-System. Ist natürlich praktisch zu wissen, wo exakt man hin muss, aber das führt nur dazu, dass eine Quest angenommen wird ohne den Questtext zu lesen und dann wird eben nur die Suchfunktion bemüht und dann fragen sich die Leute, was sie machen sollen. Obwohl, zugegeben, das wäre auch der Fall, wenn es dieses Suchsystem nicht geben würde.



mich stört ein wenig das man den quest text nicht mehr lesen kann wenn man die q angenommen hat dann steht da töte soundso und ich guck doof in die röhre denn ich mache es immer so alle qs anehmen dann eine lesen und die machen und nicht anehmen, lesen, machen, nächste anehmen.



baaa disco und schon 1 1/2 stunden warten naja dann troll ich ein wenig hier im forum xD


----------



## Norjena (3. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt PvE, und es kommt mehr PvE, weil auch in Asien mehr PvE gefordert wird, es wird aber eher in Richtung Weltbosse gehen, aber Raids kommen bestimmt auch. Auch einfach aus dem Grund, da es mehr Spieler anlockt, und normal auch keine vertreibt, in WoW ist ja auch genug los, egal ob PvP oder PvE.

Lvln ist in den PvE Gebieten auch recht normal geworden, seid die meisten 25 sind, spielt sich alles im Abyss ab, wer dann noch ca weiß wo die Qeusts und anderen Spieler sind, kann gemütlich stundenlang in einer Ecke grinden ohne einem Spieler der anderen Fraktion zu begegnen, und falls doch eine größere Gruppe ins Gebiet kommt, normal findet sich schnell ein "Gegenraid" und die Gegner werden zurrückgeschlagen.


----------



## pulla_man (3. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> nicht böse sein, aber du erzählst komisches zeug. jedes mmo hat ein hohen timesink, sonst wäre es kein mmo.
> es ist grundlage eines mmo. werd das nicht mag, der soll auch kein mmo spielen. warum aion an ein asiagame erinnern
> soll ist mir völlig schleierhaft. anscheinend hast du noch nie in der vergangenheit ein wirkliches asiagame gespielt
> a la lineage.
> ...



nien bin dir nicht böse, wir könne ja gerne diskutieren.
natürlich ist die grundlage eines mmo´s den spieler zu binden. jedoch ist es nunmal so, dass man in jedem anderen mmo auf dem westlichen markt schneller levelt als in aion. das berufe farmen geht leichter, die quests sind in überzahl vorhanden und der timesink zeigt sich erst im endgame und wie er dort verpackt ist. 

in wow sinds die raids und das grossartige pve.
in war haste den rvr und szenarien.
in aion weiss ich es nicht.

aber man kann nun mal nicht abstreiten, dass im asiatischen raum ein anderes bezahlsystem herrscht, welches grossen einfluss auf den timesink eines mmo´s hat. es ist nunmal ein unterschied ob ich pauschal oder für jede stunde zahle, und da macht es für den entwickler auch einen unterschied ob ich einen kunden 10 wochen bis zum erreichen des endlevels halten kann oder ob ich ihn den endcontent in 5 wochen erreichen lasse.

aion hat asiatische wurzeln, welche sich meiner meinung nach nicht verleugnen lassen, weder im spielstil noch im optischen. aber dies ist ja nicht schlimm. dem einen gefällt es stunde um stunde materialien zu farmen um sich dann seine belohnung dafür in form seines neuen schwertes zu holen, und der andere hat spass daran stunde um stunde ein paar szenarien zu spielen.

und ich habe auch wirklich keine anderen asiagrinder gespielt. zumindest nicht lange. rappelz für ein bis zwei wochen, archlord für eine woche, cabal online für ne woche und so weiter. sie alle haben mich nicht binden können, weil man ewig und drei tage brauch um den endlevel zu erreichen und für mich ist leveln nun mal ene qual in online-games. ich spiele einen char so schnell wie möglich hoch auf den maxlevel und habe dann dort meinen spass. ich twinke auch so gut wie nie. in offline-rollenspielen ist es was anderes. gothic 1 und 2 haben mich wochen lang fesseln können. die atmosphäre und das leveln waren supergenial, aber das liegt auch an der story und dass ich weiss dass irgendwann schluss ist. keine ahnung warum, aber da hat mich das leveln nie gestört. in online-rollenspielen ist es genau anders herum

aber ich muss halt den ganzen fanboys auch mal zeigen, dass ihr hochgelobtes aion nicht einen cent besser als war, wow, hdro oder aoc ist. es sind alles gute spiele und alle haben ihre fehler, das muss man nur mal einsehen und nicht gleich die leute in grund und boden flamen wenn sie das neue spiel aus beliebigem grund verlassen ( geht nicht an dich sondern an die ganzen fanboys hier)


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> NCSoft weiß das natürlich auch und deshalb haben die auch nur widerwillig neue Server aufgemacht. Den Großteil der Leute wird es nicht lange halten, nicht weil es schlecht ist, sondern weil es einfach für viele zu hardcore ist.



dein beitrag ist so ziemlich der abgefahrenste beitrag von allen beiträgen...
du hat echten unternehmsgeist... nicht böse sein, aber du würdest sogar auf der titanic keine rettungsboote verkaufen.
du bist ein typ der sogar mit nen getränke hoffmann laden in der wüste pleite gehen würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> nien bin dir nicht böse, wir könne ja gerne diskutieren.
> natürlich ist die grundlage eines mmo´s den spieler zu binden. jedoch ist es nunmal so, dass man in jedem anderen mmo auf dem westlichen markt schneller levelt als in aion. das berufe farmen geht leichter, die quests sind in überzahl vorhanden und der timesink zeigt sich erst im endgame und wie er dort verpackt ist.
> 
> in wow sinds die raids und das grossartige pve.



mir wirds echt schwindilig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mein empfinden ist, das ich mit aion viel schneller level als mit wow, wenn ich mal wow-classic anschaue.
später hat blizzard ja eingeführt das man grundsätzlich schneller levelt. die geschichte mit dem bezahlsystem ist auf aion betrachtet einfach nicht richtig.
und genau die argumentation: "der timesink zeigt sich erst im endgame und wie er dort verpackt ist" ist doch gerade wow der ober-timegrinder im endgame...
ich habe gerne wow gespielt und im gegensatz zu vielen anderen gehts mir nicht um ein partei für die ich mich einsetze sondern um sachliche neutrale betrachtung.
blizzard ist der meister mit schwachen neuen content, leute bei der stange zu halten... alleine das sammeln von neuen titeln und erfolgen, 
dailyquest für schwachmatige aufgaben. ständiges nerfen und buffen von berufen und klassen... mit nur einem ziel: leute zu motivieren monat für monat zu bezahlen, 
neue chars zu leveln, berufe neu zu erlernen und ständig neues diskussionsmaterial der community zu liefern (durch buffen und nerfen der klassen)

wenn es einen meister in diesem segment gibt, dann ist es blizzard mit wow.


----------



## mattenowie (3. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> dein beitrag ist so ziemlich der abgefahrenste beitrag von allen beiträgen...
> du hat echten unternehmsgeist... nicht böse sein, aber du würdest sogar auf der titanic keine rettungsboote verkaufen.
> du bist ein typ der sogar mit nen getränke hoffmann laden in der wüste pleite gehen würde.
> 
> ...



Naja, dein Beitrag zeugt doch eigentlich auch nur von deiner geistigen Unreife!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (3. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> mir wirds echt schwindilig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich empfand das leveln in wow classic recht angenehm. ich war nach ca 2 monaten auf maxlevel und das obwohl ich nur am we zocken konnte. du sagst dass mit dem bezahlsystem auf aions timesink angewandt ist falsch. warum? du lieferst keine argumente. in asien bezahlst du nun mal für jede stunde die du spielst, und da wäre ncsoft dumm, wenn sie den timesink nicht an jeder ecke in die höhe treiben würden. grindsessions aufgrund weniger quests, stundenlanges pushen der sammelskills, stundenlanges farmen der materialien für berufe.

klar ist wow auch nur ein grinder, war ist auch nur ein grinder und aion ist auch nur ein grinder. ich habe nie was anderes behauptet. wow erhöht den timesink durch pve. ob das nun gut ist oder schlecht muss jeder für sich entscheiden (habe wow nur bis burning crusade gespielt und da war das pve noch halbwegs fordernd). und klar sind die achievements nur grind. blizzard wäre dumm wenn sie den timesink nicht durch irgendwas aufrecht erhalten würden. 

genauso ist es doch bei aion aber auch. wenn ich 4h lang materialien farmen muss um mir ein schwert zu schmieden, macht das für mcih keinen unterschied zu wow, war, hdro, aoc. es sind alles grinder games, nur mit dem unterschied, dass der timesink bei aion meiner persönlichen meinung anch schon bei level 10 beginnt. und klar gibs schon paar level 30+. aber warte mal wann der erste maxlevel mit max berufen auftaucht. das dauer noch ne weile.

aion ist und bleibt ein asiagrinder. 

1.) weil dies in asien eine bewährte grundlage für mmo´s ist
2.) weil asiaten es lieben stundenlang mobs zu prügeln
3.) weil ncsoft für den westlichen markt die levelkurve, benötigte mats etc nicht senken wird.

aber bedenke, dass ich dies alles nicht negativ meine. wie gesagt hat manch einer spass daran materialien zu farmen, rüstungen zu schmieden, schwerter zu schmieden, gegnerische monster zu verhauen, instanzen zu machen etc. 

genauso wie die leute spass daran haben bei wow gold zu farmen, achievements zu farmen, arena zu spielen

oder bei war die leute spass daran haben gegen menschliche gegner zu spielen, szenarios zu machen, burgen zu erobern.

all dies sind grindfaktoren die die spieler am spielen und somit auch bezahlen halten


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

mattenowie schrieb:


> Naja, dein Beitrag zeugt doch eigentlich auch nur von deiner geistigen Unreife!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



überleg doch mal was du geschrieben hast... du unterstellst ncsoft, das sie nur auf wenige hardcore-gamer aus sind.
ein spiel was ungefähr 30 millionen euro entwicklungskosten gehabt hat. ein spiel wo die gamer jeden monat geld bezahlen sollen.
du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, das ein solch erfahrenes unternehmen nur wenige gamer ansprechen will...

auch blizzards wow war nicht für causal-gamer. das kam doch erst jahre später um noch die letzten hinter dem ofen zu locken.
wer in classic zeiten die ober-items haben wollte, brauchte eine top gilde inkl. 3-4 raidtage.

das jetztige wow hat mal gar nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen wow zu tuen.


----------



## doubledown (3. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> dein beitrag ist so ziemlich der abgefahrenste beitrag von allen beiträgen...
> du hat echten unternehmsgeist... nicht böse sein, aber du würdest sogar auf der titanic keine rettungsboote verkaufen.
> du bist ein typ der sogar mit nen getränke hoffmann laden in der wüste pleite gehen würde.
> 
> ...



Hehe, schön gesagt^^ - aber das mit dem Getränkeladen in der Wüste würde ich hinbekommen ;-)

Das sollte jetzt auch nicht so schwarz klingen wie es wohl rüberkam.


----------



## Droyale (3. Oktober 2009)

also mich nerven die ganzen trottel die sich wie wow raidbosse nennen =/


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> also ich empfand das leveln in wow classic recht angenehm. ich war nach ca 2 monaten auf maxlevel und das obwohl ich nur am we zocken konnte. du sagst dass mit dem bezahlsystem auf aions timesink angewandt ist falsch. warum? du lieferst keine argumente. in asien bezahlst du nun mal für jede stunde die du spielst, und da wäre ncsoft dumm, wenn sie den timesink nicht an jeder ecke in die höhe treiben würden. grindsessions aufgrund weniger quests, stundenlanges pushen der sammelskills, stundenlanges farmen der materialien für berufe.
> 
> klar ist wow auch nur ein grinder, war ist auch nur ein grinder und aion ist auch nur ein grinder. ich habe nie was anderes behauptet. wow erhöht den timesink durch pve. ob das nun gut ist oder schlecht muss jeder für sich entscheiden (habe wow nur bis burning crusade gespielt und da war das pve noch halbwegs fordernd). und klar sind die achievements nur grind. blizzard wäre dumm wenn sie den timesink nicht durch irgendwas aufrecht erhalten würden.
> 
> ...



vielleicht stört mich in deiner argumentation nur der puncto: asiagrinder.
der große unterschied von wow zu aion ist doch das gesamtkonzept. aions-endgame basiert letztendlich auf pvp und
das was die gamer daraus machen. pvp ist letztendlich immer ein spezifisches erlebnis eines jeden einzelnen und auch bedingt seiner
leistung. wow lebt doch nur davon was blizzard alle paar monate nachschiebt. wow kann als solches ohne nachschub gar nicht 
überleben. bc zeiten ging ja noch etwas im pve-content, aber vergleichbar mit den heutigen raids, die man nebenbei während des fernsehens
durchzieht, ist es auch nicht mehr. sobald der endboss nur etwas schwieriger ist, wird er wochen später generft. 

ich bin mir ganz sicher, das wow niemals konzeptioniert wurde, solange am markt so erfolgreich zu sein.
wenn blizzard das gewußt hätte, wäre die konzeption eher die richtung, wie es aion jetzt macht.
wobei ich gerne zugeben möchte, das ncsoft viel von wow lernen konnte und blizzard diesen vorteil natürlich nicht hatte.


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Hehe, schön gesagt^^ - aber das mit dem Getränkeladen in der Wüste würde ich hinbekommen ;-)
> 
> Das sollte jetzt auch nicht so schwarz klingen wie es wohl rüberkam.



war eher natürlich ein scherzl... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (3. Oktober 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> aber ich muss halt den ganzen fanboys auch mal zeigen, dass ihr hochgelobtes aion nicht einen cent besser als war, wow, hdro oder aoc ist. es sind alles gute spiele und alle haben ihre fehler, das muss man nur mal einsehen und nicht gleich die leute in grund und boden flamen wenn sie das neue spiel aus beliebigem grund verlassen ( geht nicht an dich sondern an die ganzen fanboys hier)




Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf AoC, was ich seit Release bis etwa Mai diesen Jahres gespielt habe. AoC ist ein absolutes Schrott Game (geworden). FC hat es tatsächlich nicht hinbekommen 1 Jahr nach Release Keepfights vernünftig lauffähig zu machen. Es gibt immer noch Zonencrashs, das Wort Lag bekommt dort eine völlig neue Dimension, Sieges sind praktisch unspielbar. Desweiteren gibt es seit Release keinen PvP Content. Damit fällt der gesamte Endcontent in diesem Bereich vollkommen aus. Zusätzlich hat man durch ein schlecht durchdachtes und nicht funktionierendes Wachensystem kombiniert mit dem gross angekündigten Mordpunkte System das open PvP vollkommen zerstört.

Das letzte Klassen Revamp ist vollkommen in den Sand gesetzt worden und im PvE Bereich gibt es ganze 4 Raidzonen seit über einem Jahr. Dazu kommen die immer noch haufenweise vorhandenen Bugs etc. pp
Ich habe über ein Jahr darauf gehofft, dass FC das Spiel noch hinbekommt - aber das war leider nichts.

Du willst jetzt bestimmt nicht diesen Murx, der keine Langzeitmotivation bietet ausser einen ganzen Stall voller Twinks zu erstellen und die immer gleichen Quests wieder und wieder mit diesen zu machen mit einem Spiel vergleichen, dass im Gegensatz zu AoC ein durchdchtes und funktionierendes Konzept im Endgame anbietet.

Ich bin bestimmt kein Fanboi und Aion hat einige Dinge, die mich jetzt schon extrem nerven, aber die sind nicht game breaking und das Gesamtpaket ist insgesamt rund und durchdacht.

Low level PvP interessiert mich nicht, weil die Klassen in keinem Spiel dafür ausgelegt sind und wenn ich die Leute über die lange levelzeit jammern sehe und das dann als asiagrind-typisch hingestellt wird, haben diese Spieler kein EQ, EQ2(anfangs) etc. gespielt.


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt bestimmt nicht diesen Murx, der keine Langzeitmotivation bietet ausser einen ganzen Stall voller Twinks zu erstellen und die immer gleichen Quests wieder und wieder mit diesen zu machen mit einem Spiel vergleichen, dass im Gegensatz zu AoC ein durchdchtes und funktionierendes Konzept im Endgame anbietet.
> 
> Low level PvP interessiert mich nicht...



richtig, darum gehts zum schluß... das endgame entscheidet...
und so wie es ausschaut ist aion gut konzeptioniert..


----------



## Salute (3. Oktober 2009)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Aion ist definitiv kein Grinder. Und alle die das weiterhin behaupten haben wohl wenig Ahnung was ein Asia-Grinder ist. Ich für meinen Teil grinde nicht.



Nun nach 3 Tagen ist es vielleicht noch nicht augenscheinlich genug. Im späteren Verlauf wird vielleicht deutlicher, dass man zwar ganz normal questen kann, aber durchs pures Elite-Mobfarming mit Gruppe (hier kann man ruhig den Begriff "Grind" verwenden) erhält man mehr Xp.

Was aber nicht automatisch bedeutet das Aion ein Grinder ist.



Slaargh schrieb:


> Asoziales Fehlverhalten an allen Ecken. Es ist absolut grauenerregend was für sozialschwache Menschen es gibt. Ja, in Aion sind nicht weniger als in allen anderen Spielen auch. Aber hier stören sie mich am allermeißten. Warum? Weil Aion richtig toll ist, es hat besseres verdient als ... naja, als Euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jeden der auch ansatzweise andere Ansichten als man selber hat, als Volldepp zu bezeichnen ist natürlich ein Zeichen für einen sozial starken Menschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (3. Oktober 2009)

Also mir ists nun passiert, dass ich schon cirka 50 Quests einfach wieder rausschmeissen musste, weil ich mich zu hoch gegrindet habe.  
Gezwungen war ich nicht dazu, aber im Abyss zu grinden, immer wieder zwischendurch nen Geplänkel mit den Asmos, macht einfach derbe Spaß. Viel spannender als ichs je auf nem PvP Server in WoW erlebt hätte.

Natürlich ist es nen Nachteil, dass ich mir deswegen immer nen Kisk einpacken muss, aber hab von 28-31 durchgegrindet und ordentlich Kohle gescheffelt, sowie Abysspts, wovon ich schon erste Items holen konnte. Achja, bin Sorcerer, also ka, obs für andere Klassen auch so lohnenswert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (3. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Also mir ists nun passiert, dass ich schon cirka 50 Quests einfach wieder rausschmeissen musste, weil ich mich zu hoch gegrindet habe.
> Gezwungen war ich nicht dazu, aber im Abyss zu grinden, immer wieder zwischendurch nen Geplänkel mit den Asmos, macht einfach derbe Spaß. Viel spannender als ichs je auf nem PvP Server in WoW erlebt hätte.
> 
> Natürlich ist es nen Nachteil, dass ich mir deswegen immer nen Kisk einpacken muss, aber hab von 28-31 durchgegrindet und ordentlich Kohle gescheffelt, sowie Abysspts, wovon ich schon erste Items holen konnte. Achja, bin Sorcerer, also ka, obs für andere Klassen auch so lohnenswert ist
> ...



wie läuft es denn so als sorcerer im pvp? welches level sollte man haben um einigermaßen im geplänkel mitmischen zu können?
welche klassen sind besonders übel derzeit gegenüber den sorcerer? welche begegnest du gerne?


----------



## Magmion (3. Oktober 2009)

kleriker is derb , kommt mir vor wie der pala in WoW und Jäger mit ihrem Schuss wo man paar sec nicht zaubern kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (3. Oktober 2009)

Jap so siehts aus. Silenceshot ist richtig fies und Kleris wollen partout nicht sterben. Jetzt mit 31 hat man allerdings nen Mittelchen dagegen ^^ und zwar nen gehörigen DMG Output. Wenn man DP hat dann haut man so viel Schaden raus, dass die meisten so gut wie tot, oder direkt tot sind innerhalb von 2 Spells.(Templer sind die große Ausnahme^^)

Also generell biste aber angewiesen auf Ablenkung oder nen Überraschungsangriff, direkte Konfrontation hälste als Sorc nicht lange durch (Stun, Silence, Etc). Aber ich ziehe meist mit nem Gladi los, der sich zuerst drauf stürzt und dann caste ich aus der Luft drauf, was die meisten erstmal garnet merken.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

Nun hab ich Aion auchl ange genug angetestet und geb hier mal meinen Senf dazu. Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Templer 33 und Kantor 26.

Ich schreibe jetzt nur das was mir nicht gefällt, denn das ist der Titel des Threads.

*Generell*

-Hardcorespieler haben es ungleich leichter, da nur sie sich wohl ständig mit allen Tränken, Shards, Bufffood und was es sonst noch gibt versorgen können.
-Heiltränke haben viel zu geringen cooldown.
-Manche Klassen können Flugzeiten ihrer Gegner verringern, andere nicht.
-Spieler können sehr lange durchgehend in CC gehalten werden.
-DD-Klassen haben den meisten CC und das noch im Fernkampf. Hier liegt einer der größten Fehler meiner Meinung nach! Dadurch können speziell Fernkämpfer zu gut kiten und legen im PVE alles was CC-anfällig und Melee ist alleine. Im PVP sind Melees sehr oft nur am hinterherlaufen.
-In der Levelphase ist Aion weder im PVP noch im PVE balanced. Manche Klassen gehen unter.
-Ausrüstung und Levelunterschied machen in einem Kampf zu viel aus.
-Abyss-Punkte über PVE
-Spielergegner überlassen keine Abysspunkte wenn sie durch einen Sprung in die Tiefe an Selbstmord sterben aber davor beliebig weit runtergeklopft wurden. Sie müssen danach nichteinmal zum Seelenheiler.
-Wiederholbare Quests sind von den Belohnungen her sinnlos und den Weg nicht wert.
-Es fehlt eine Anzeige über Kampfaktivitäten auf der Map. Gerade im riesigen Abyss ist man lange auf der Suche nach Kämpfen.

*Klassen*

_Templer_

-Hat beim Leveln ein sehr hartes Brot, man merkt fast nichts von der Tankklasse, selbst mit Schild. Er bekommt bei Durchschnittsmonstern mehr aufs Maul als ein Stoffträger.
-Im PVP ist er eher der Spielball der DD-Klassen.
-Wird im PVP meist ignoriert
-Kann zum Gruppenspiel im reinen PVP so gut wie nichts beitragen.
-Sehr CC-anfällig
-Sehr Equipabhängig
-Zauber nicht blockbar
-Er kommt sehr langsam zu Abyss-Punkten.
-Aggroerzeugende Fähigkeiten und speziell Schlüsselfertigkeiten wie das Ranziehen von Gegnern hat viel zu viel Cooldown und verfehlt im PVP zu oft bwz. geht durch Casterschilde komplett ins Leere.
-Hat es schwer sehr viele Monster gleichzeitig zu tanken (Wobei hier wohl der Gladi als Tank voll zur Geltung kommt - AE ist ja des Gladis Abteilung).
-Es werden einem sehr sehr oft Mobs geklaut. Da durch eine passive Fertigkeit alle Angriffe Aggro erzeugen unterstützt man den Mobklau sogar noch weil man ihn nicht los wird und unfreiwillig tankt.

_Kantor_

-Mantras haben eine zu geringe Reichweite.
-Manche Supporterfähigkeiten sind extrem sinnlos. ZB. Manaherstellung über Healing Conduit mit ganzen 5m Reichweite.
-Da der Schaden später geringer wird fragt man sich was für eine Rolle der Kantor eigentlich erfüllen soll? DD-Supporter, Heiler? Irgendwie kann er nix richtig, er scheint mir nur eine laufende Buff-Boje zu sein. Sehr wenig Heilung, relativ wenig Schaden. Im Endgame wohl nur Heilausrüstung verfügbar.
-Angriffe haben zu viel cooldown um eine anständige Rotation zu fahren. Auf Stufe 26 hätte ich mir das etwas anders vorgestellt.
-Stuns sind entweder ein proc als zweiter Chainskill nach einem Nahkampfangriff oder reaktiv bei parieren (was mach ich bei castern?)
-Der Kantor leuchtet wie ein Puff wenn er seine ganzen Buffs einsetzt
-Die hots sind ein Witz!
-Bei vielen Quests stehen überhaupt keine Stäbe zur Auswahl. Dafür werden aber die Wünsche aller anderen Klassen erfüllt.


----------



## Geige (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> -Es fehlt eine Anzeige über Kampfaktivitäten auf der Map. Gerade im riesigen Abyss ist man lange auf der Suche nach Kämpfen.



Soetwas fehlt nicht wirklich, eine Anzeige ob und wenn ja welches Arte gerade angegriffen 
wird würde mir vollkommen reichen!
Wenn du kämpfe suchst einfach zu denn Grindspots der jeweils gegnerischen Fraktion laufen!


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> _Kantor_
> 
> -Mantras haben eine zu geringe Reichweite.
> -Manche Supporterfähigkeiten sind extrem sinnlos. ZB. Manaherstellung über Healing Conduit mit ganzen 5m Reichweite.
> ...



1. 25 Meter reichweite reichen locker, da die meisten angriffsspells auch nur ne reichweite von 25 Metern haben.
2. Healing Conduit stellt keine MP her sondern HP, das ist ein übersetzungsfehler. Von daher reichen die 5 Meter locker, da Fernkämpfer kein Aoe abbekommen sollten
3. Kantor ist nunmal kein DD, da sollte man, wenn man schaden machen will schon nen Gladi, assa + co spielen-
4. Caster kannst du totheilen. Der Manaverbrauch von SM + Sorc ist extrem, für gewöhnlich habe ich noch 90% Mana wenn die bei 0% angekommen sind.
5. Die Hots sind alles andere als ein Witz, sondern sehr nützlich.
6. Stäbe gibt es bei vielen Quests, z.B. auf deinem Level der Gaia Stab aus der Kampagnen Quest.

Und bevor du sagst: Level erstmal deinen Kantor: Bin lvl 35


----------



## Salute (4. Oktober 2009)

Über die Klassenbalance zu urteilen ist zu verfrüht (gerade mit lvl 33 z. Endgame Items und der Rest der nicht vorhandenen Skills + Gruppenbasiertes PvP, Skills die man sich für Abyss Pkt holen kann etc. Das sind alles Dinge die noch keiner  (bzw kaum einer lange genug) von hier oder gar in Europa austesten konnte.

Sich über low lvl PvP zu beschweren hat aber schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Nun hab ich Aion auchl ange genug angetestet und geb hier mal meinen Senf dazu. Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf Templer 33 und Kantor 26.
> 
> Ich schreibe jetzt nur das was mir nicht gefällt, denn das ist der Titel des Threads.
> 
> *.......*



daraus was dich stört schließe ich , dass du einfach nur ne wowo kopie willst..imba hots, riesen aura reichweite etc.


----------



## Shagkul (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei einem PvP Spiel, sollte aber nicht erst das Endgame für PvPler interessant werden, oder irre ich?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei einem PvP Spiel, sollte aber nicht erst das Endgame für PvPler interessant werden, oder irre ich?



ist es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also bei uns auf dem server gibts jetzt schon immer raids. es ist kar, dass man solo als manche klasse nix reißen kann, aber in der gruppe hat man immer chancen. das spiel ist ja auch darauf ausgelegt


----------



## For-Free (4. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei einem PvP Spiel, sollte aber nicht erst das Endgame für PvPler interessant werden, oder irre ich?



Das ist aber leider das Problem an den meisten neuen MMO´s. Das Spiel ist auf den Endcontent ausgelegt, dass LvLn von 0 auf XY ist nur ein notwendiges Übel.
Wer also kein max. LvL hat, kann bei vielen Dingen nicht/nur geringfügig mitmischen..


----------



## naylah (4. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei einem PvP Spiel, sollte aber nicht erst das Endgame für PvPler interessant werden, oder irre ich?




ach und ihr rennt im abyss alleine rum mit den gedanken "nu gank ich alle weg" oder wie?

und zum thema templer... is doch klar das keiner dmg annen tank macht... wieso sollten se drauf bleiben? -.- 
templer zieht einen mal geschwind in einer raidgrp = instant tot
templer wollen einfach nicht DOWN GEHEN...

vorallem... wofür sind wohl CCs gemacht?!
wie krieg ich einen sleep weg..?
fragen über fragen... aber versucht es mal mit gewissn pots -.-


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> daraus was dich stört schließe ich , dass du einfach nur ne wowo kopie willst..imba hots, riesen aura reichweite etc.



Ich spiele WoW seit Dezember 2007 nicht mehr. Wenn du dir mein Profil ansiehst findest du vielleicht heraus was ich normalerweise spiele. Ein Tip: Es ist ein Spiel wo Tanks fürs PVP bisher am besten umgesetzt wurden.



Salute schrieb:


> Über die Klassenbalance zu urteilen ist zu verfrüht (gerade mit lvl 33 z. Endgame Items und der Rest der nicht vorhandenen Skills + Gruppenbasiertes PvP, Skills die man sich für Abyss Pkt holen kann etc. Das sind alles Dinge die noch keiner (bzw kaum einer lange genug) von hier oder gar in Europa austesten konnte.
> 
> Sich über low lvl PvP zu beschweren hat aber schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert.
> 
> ...



Dann ist es eben ein Minuspunkt, dass ich mit manchen Klassen erst Level 50 erreichen muss um anständig PVP machen zu können.



Sin schrieb:


> 5. Die Hots sind alles andere als ein Witz, sondern sehr nützlich.



Derzeit habe ich Word of Revival II und Light of Renewal I im Repertoire. Das erste heilt 43 HP alle 2 Sek. und das zweite 20 HP. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man nicht beide hots gleichzeitig auf ein Ziel casten kann und die HP auf dem Levelbereich wohl meist über 2k betragen kann man doch nicht sagen, dass die hots sinnvoll sind.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW seit Dezember 2007 nicht mehr. Wenn du dir mein Profil ansiehst findest du vielleicht heraus was ich normalerweise spiele. Ein Tip: Es ist ein Spiel wo Tanks fürs PVP bisher am besten umgesetzt wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann ist es eben ein Minuspunkt, dass ich mit manchen Klassen erst Level 50 erreichen muss um anständig PVP machen zu können.



es ist kein minuspunkt. das das spiel auf gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist...auch in deinem "imba pvp tank" spiel kann man alleine im pvp nix reißen...und auch da sind die klassen am anfang nicht balanced


----------



## Darkonis (4. Oktober 2009)

Mehr Quests damit man mit wenig grinden lvln kann.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> es ist kein minuspunkt. das das spiel auf gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist...auch in deinem "imba pvp tank" spiel kann man alleine im pvp nix reißen...und auch da sind die klassen am anfang nicht balanced



Meine Güte... Ich bin ein Gruppenspieler, mich stört nur, dass die einen eine Gruppe brauchen und die anderen nicht um was zu reißen. Hast du es jetzt geschnallt? Einige Klassen haben auf den Levelbereich auf den ich mich beziehe zu viele Vorteile und andere Klassen gehen komplett unter.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Meine Güte... Ich bin ein Gruppenspieler, mich stört nur, dass die einen eine Gruppe brauchen und die anderen nicht um was zu reißen. Hast du es jetzt geschnallt?



jeder braucht ne gruppe um was zu reißen...das ist in JEDEM spiel so 
und du brauchst nicht unfreundlich zu werden..das zeugt von geringem IQ


----------



## Geige (4. Oktober 2009)

Dann spiel eine andere Klasse!

Wer einen Tank spielt und sich beschwert, dass nicht nach 5 Sekunden *hust* WAR*hust*
alles im Dreck liegt spielt sowieso das falsche Spiel!


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Derzeit habe ich Word of Revival II und Light of Renewal I im Repertoire. Das erste heilt 43 HP alle 2 Sek. und das zweite 20 HP. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man nicht beide hots gleichzeitig auf ein Ziel casten kann und die HP auf dem Levelbereich wohl meist über 2k betragen kann man doch nicht sagen, dass die hots sinnvoll sind.



Renewal ist ein Relikt aus dem <lvl 10 zeiten und kannste getrost aus der liste entfernen.
Du musst bedenken, dass es ein Hot ist, kein Instant heal. Er reicht bei mir locker um gut 80% des schadens der mobs anzufangen.


----------



## LyrexX (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde sie sollten mehr Quests hinzufügen, und spannendare....Ich denke aber es wird noch soe iniges gemacht denkt an den anfang von WoW...... da war auch jede menge scheiße... das wird schon noch (:


----------



## Broser (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute also ich bin jetzt lvl 16 Galdiator und finde Aion eig Super. das eizigste was mich stört is das man zu wenig Inventarplätze hat ^^


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

Broser schrieb:


> Hi leute also ich bin jetzt lvl 16 Galdiator und finde Aion eig Super. das eizigste was mich stört is das man zu wenig Inventarplätze hat ^^



Kannste gegen Gebühr ja erweitern.


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> jeder braucht ne gruppe um was zu reißen...das ist in JEDEM spiel so
> und du brauchst nicht unfreundlich zu werden..das zeugt von geringem IQ



Bei Raidbossen vielleicht aber hast du mal zwischen 20 und 30 einem Templer und dann zum Vergleich einem Caster beim Grinden oder im PVP zugesehen? Wenn ja weißt du was ich meine und du brauchst auch keinen höheren IQ als ich um zu verstehen worauf ich hinaus will.

Der IQ ist der Maßstab für die Schwachen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei Raidbossen vielleicht aber hast du mal zwischen 20 und 30 einem Templer und dann zum Vergleich einem Caster beim Grinden oder im PVP zugesehen? Wenn ja weißt du was ich meine und du brauchst auch keinen höheren IQ als ich um zu verstehen worauf ich hinaus will.
> 
> Der IQ ist der Maßstab für die Schwachen.



sag mal bist du so dumm oder tust du so? du wunderst dich ernsthaft, dass ein DD leichter grindet als ein TANK?!


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> sag mal bist du so dumm oder tust du so? du wunderst dich ernsthaft, dass ein DD leichter grindet als ein TANK?!



Ein Tank müsste meiner Meinung nach weniger Schaden oder zumindest gleich viel Schaden in so einem Kampf bekommen wenn Aion gebalanced wäre. In anderen Spielen hat sowas ja auch funktioniert...  In Aion siehts im Moment so aus, dass ein Tank im Vergleich zu einem Caster bei ein und demselben Monster mehr Schaden nimmt und länger braucht. Dadurch hat er längere downtimes und langsamen killspeed. Beides bedeutet die Arschkarte.

Und ja ich bin dumm. Ich kann mir nichteinmal die Schnürsenkel selber binden.

Wie man hier gleich persönlich angegriffen wird, wenn man etwas nicht ultrasuper in Aion findet.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ein Tank müsste meiner Meinung nach weniger Schaden oder zumindest gleich viel Schaden in so einem Kampf bekommen wenn Aion gebalanced wäre. In anderen Spielen hat sowas ja auch funktioniert...  In Aion siehts im Moment so aus, dass ein Tank im Vergleich zu einem Caster bei ein und demselben Monster mehr Schaden nimmt und länger braucht. Dadurch hat er längere downtimes und langsamen killspeed. Beides bedeutet die Arschkarte.
> 
> Und ja ich bin dumm. Ich kann mir nichteinmal die Schnürsenkel selber binden.
> 
> Wie man hier gleich persönlich angegriffen wird, wenn man etwas nicht ultrasuper in Aion findet.



schonmal überlegt, dass du den templer einfach nicht spielen kannst? die templer die ich sehe bekommen kaum schaden, machen dafür aber auch wenig...wenn du schnell und leicht max lvl erreichen willst solltest du in keinem spiel einen tank spielen..man beschwert sich ja auch nicht, dass heiler weniger schaden als caster machen obwohl sie doch beide spells benutzen


----------



## xerkxes (4. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> schonmal überlegt, dass du den templer einfach nicht spielen kannst? die templer die ich sehe bekommen kaum schaden, machen dafür aber auch wenig...wenn du schnell und leicht max lvl erreichen willst solltest du in keinem spiel einen tank spielen..man beschwert sich ja auch nicht, dass heiler weniger schaden als caster machen obwohl sie doch beide spells benutzen



Klar bekommt ein Templer wenig Schaden pro Schlag aber da er für ein Monster lange braucht bekommt er am Ende als Summe mehr Schaden als alle anderen. Ich bin bestimmt kein Überspieler sondern Durchschnitt und das ist wohl das was die meisten Spieler in Aion sind (inklusive derer, die sich für Überspieler halten). 

Ich finds halt nur Schade, dass ein Templer für den selben killspeed wie ein caster 2 mates dabei haben und dann auch noch sehr lange downtimes in Kauf nehmen muss.

Ich hör nun auf hier zu posten, ihr werdet meinen Standpunkt sowieso nicht tolerieren. Für mich bleibt Aion in dem Levelbereich, auf den ich mich beziehe und darunter schlecht gebalanced.


----------



## Stancer (4. Oktober 2009)

Der Templer spielt sich am effektivsten mit einem Assasinen oder Zauberer zusammen. Solo ist er nicht so gut er ist eben Tank.

Wer den Templer als eine Art Furious Krieger oder so sehen will spielt die falsche Klasse. Mit nem Zauberer aber geht das Duo ab wie sonst was. Templer pullt und nimmt aggro und Zauberer nuked drauf.

Da killste 3-4 Mobs in der Zeit, wo du Solo 1 Killst. Downtimes hat man auch kaum, wenn der Zauberer genug Manatränke dabei hat !

Dies nur mal so als Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ensy (4. Oktober 2009)

wir sind hier in deutschland und zur unsere kultur gehört rumheulen an der tagesordnung....fängt schon im kindergarten an weil man das rote auto nicht bekommen hat.... geht in teenageralter weiter da heult man über wow wieso alle so overpowert ist oder man postet hier in diesem thema wieso aion schlecht ist..... und als rentner heult man rum weil der nachbar doch so schlimm ist....

hey ich finde es echt lächerlich diese "schlecht macher" themen.... was glaubt ihr den wieso so wenige mmo's auf deutsch rauskommen??? ganz einfach weil der deutsche spieler so verwöhnt ist und so hohe erwartungen hat, am ende kann man es ihm eh nicht recht machen!!!! schaut euch einbisschen von den nachbarländer ab, dort ist aion ein hit und keiner meckert rum weil man soviel grinden muss.....


----------



## Squizzel (4. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, der Templer nimmt insgesamt mehr Schaden, als z.B. ein Zauberer. Die Downtimes beim Zauberer kommen aber aufgrund des Manas, welches er in Null Komma Nix herausbläst.


----------



## Zadig (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Klar bekommt ein Templer wenig Schaden pro Schlag aber da er für ein Monster lange braucht bekommt er am Ende als Summe mehr Schaden als alle anderen. Ich bin bestimmt kein Überspieler sondern Durchschnitt und das ist wohl das was die meisten Spieler in Aion sind (inklusive derer, die sich für Überspieler halten).
> 
> Ich finds halt nur Schade, dass ein Templer für den selben killspeed wie ein caster 2 mates dabei haben und dann auch noch sehr lange downtimes in Kauf nehmen muss.
> 
> Ich hör nun auf hier zu posten, ihr werdet meinen Standpunkt sowieso nicht tolerieren. Für mich bleibt Aion in dem Levelbereich, auf den ich mich beziehe und darunter schlecht gebalanced.



Also ich spiel nen Templer auf lvl 23. Ich bekomme mehr Schaden als nen Mage meinst du. Ok, der nuked seinen Mob weg, bevor der dran ist, aber muss sich nach einigen Mobs auf den Arsch setzen oder ständig trinken. Hat er Add oder irgendwas, und man sieht mal einen Mage, der im Nahkampf ist, schwindet sein lebensbalken sehr schnell. Wenn ich mich mit Mobs auf meinem level anlege, bekomme ich bei einem Gegner kaum Schaden und kann durchgrinden. Immer schön Schlachtruf drauf haben wenn rdy, und in die Schildabwehr gehen, damit die Schildschläge schnell rdy werden. Man kann den Gegner zig ma unterbrechen, dazu noch ab und an Rüstung des empyrianischen Gebieters usw. 
Ich nutze alle Fähigkeiten die der Templer hat und komme damit ganz gut voran. 

Klar haun andere mehr DMG raus, allerdings suchen andere auch viel länger nach einer Gruppe wie ich manchmal mitbekomme. Es gibt eben mehr DMG Dealer als Tanks, und ich denke das Verhältnis wird noch krasser. Wenn ich ne Grp gesucht habe, hätte ich meist innerhalb von 1 Minute in 4 gruppen gehen können. 

Tanks ist man, weil einem diese Rolle gefällt, und dann spielt man diese Klasse auch gerne hoch. Wer nicht die Geduld dazu hat, soll es einfach lassen.


----------



## Shagkul (4. Oktober 2009)

naylah schrieb:


> ach und ihr rennt im abyss alleine rum mit den gedanken "nu gank ich alle weg" oder wie?



Einfach und ohne groß drum herum geredet.........Hä?

Was hat das damit zu tun, dass man in einem PvP Spiel, PvP in jedem Lvl betreiben möchte? Das hat doch nichts mit Ganken zu tun, sondern das sollte für die lvl Bereiche angepasst sein.


----------



## Salute (4. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Bei einem PvP Spiel, sollte aber nicht erst das Endgame für PvPler interessant werden, oder irre ich?




Solange das Endgame spielbar ist schon. Sonst gibt es keine Steigerung als das ganze BO und Burg in T2-T3 Kreisgeraide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden können ob er als low Lvl (wo man nicht alles an Skills hat) PvP machen möchte oder nicht. Sich dann zu beschweren weil man als Low Lvl zuwenig CC hat, ist aber etwas schwach.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. Oktober 2009)

ich freu mich wenn mein assa ihr nuttenset zusammen hat dann kann ich endlich in der stadt posieren =)


----------



## Shagkul (4. Oktober 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Solange das Endgame spielbar ist schon. Sonst gibt es keine Steigerung als das ganze BO und Burg in T2-T3 Kreisgeraide.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sicher, aber wer wie ich keine Lust mehr auf noch ein Pve Spiel hat, dem ist sowas schon wichtig.

Nebenher ich brauche kein zusätzliches CC solange ich unter gleichleveligen gleichgestellt bin und meine Chancen wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Salute (4. Oktober 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Nebenher ich brauche kein zusätzliches CC solange ich unter gleichleveligen gleichgestellt bin und meine Chancen wahrnehmen kann.




Gleichgestellt (balanced) ist man aber in keinem Spiel und schon gar nicht beim leveln. Es wird immer Klassen geben die, die ganz guten Skills viel früher bekommen als andere.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich hör nun auf hier zu posten, ihr werdet meinen Standpunkt sowieso nicht tolerieren. Für mich bleibt Aion in dem Levelbereich, auf den ich mich beziehe und darunter schlecht gebalanced.



Musst nicht aufhören zu Posten. Aion ist im niedrigen Levelbereich sehr schlecht gebalanced, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Ein Jäger zwischen 10 und 19 ist ein Witz im Vergleich zu einem Zauberer im selben Levelbereich. Das ist soweit richtig aber pendelt sich bis zum Endgame ein.

Für den Templer allerdings gilt, dass auch im  Endgame ein Templer nicht so viel Schaden macht und keine besonders gute Grindklasse ist - wer hätte das gedacht.

Wächter in HDRO
Wächter in AoC
Defkrieger in WoW
Defbrecher (einer der vielen) in WAR


Was haben sie alle gemeinsam auch auf Maxlvl? Richtig! Sie machen weniger Schaden als entsprechende Schadensklassen und grinden in derselben Zeit weniger Mobs. Das gleiche gilt übrigens für Heiler!

Und nein, duelspec WoW zählt hier nicht, denn damit ist man zwei Klassen in einem und sobald man "umspect" ist man kein Defkrieger oder Holypriester mehr, sondern eben die entsprechende Schadensklasse...

Tanks und Heiler können in keinem Spiel so gut grinden / so viele Mobs töten wie Schadensklassen. Das geht auch gar nicht, denn dann würden Gruppen nicht mehr funktionieren, denn wenn ein Tank so viel Schaden machen würde, wie ein DD - wozu würde man dann noch DDs mitnehmen?


----------



## SireS (4. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht sollet ihr mal aufhören Leute zu flamen, die etwas an Aion kritisieren und euch stattdessen Lösungsvorschläge überlegen. Die letzte Zeit hat gezeigt, das ncsoft sehr schnell reagieren kann, wenn die Com sich einig ist.

Mein Vorschlag wäre (wenn es sowas noch nicht gibt), ein Stigma ähnlich dem des lvl20-Stigma vom Kantor einzuführen, mit dem der Templer meinetwegen 15% mehr dmg macht, dafür aber während dieses stigma aktiv ist 40% auf seine def-stats verliert. So könnten unsere Tanks auch wenn sie allein sind ordentlich grinden. Wer hat noch Ideen?


----------



## Synti (4. Oktober 2009)

es ist ja schon sau schwer ein balance zu erreichen, daß einigermaßen im endgame paßt.
wieso einige erwarten, daß dieses auf jeder levelstufe funktionieren soll, 
ist mal wieder völlig schleierhaft.


----------



## Gate505 (4. Oktober 2009)

Also was ich auch total schlecht finde ist das man ins Auktionshaus 10 Sachen maximal reinstellen kann und mehr nicht. Über ein Mount würde ich mich auch sehr freuen sonst passt alles.

MfG


----------



## Synti (4. Oktober 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre (wenn es sowas noch nicht gibt), ein Stigma ähnlich dem des lvl20-Stigma vom Kantor einzuführen, mit dem der Templer meinetwegen 15% mehr dmg macht, dafür aber während dieses stigma aktiv ist 40% auf seine def-stats verliert. So könnten unsere Tanks auch wenn sie allein sind ordentlich grinden. Wer hat noch Ideen?




ja und der kleriker bekommt auch ein stigma, wo er 40% auf seine heal-stats verliert und dafür 15% mehr damage.
wieso machen wir es nicht einfach so, daß jede klasse sich gleich spielt (viel damage mit healfunktion) damit man schnell und sorglos level 50 wird
und dann entscheidet man sich was man zum schluß spielen will mit level 50.

ich weiß ist ne goile idee.. ist ja auch eine von mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre (wenn es sowas noch nicht gibt), ein Stigma ähnlich dem des lvl20-Stigma vom Kantor einzuführen, mit dem der Templer meinetwegen 15% mehr dmg macht, dafür aber während dieses stigma aktiv ist 40% auf seine def-stats verliert. So könnten unsere Tanks auch wenn sie allein sind ordentlich grinden. Wer hat noch Ideen?



Das möchte ich aber nicht, denn genau das ist der erste Schritt in Richtung WoW-Einheitsbrei wo am Ende jede Klasse jede Rolle übernehmen kann, die einzelnen Spieler in einer anonymen Masse untergehen und jeder sich verhalten kann wie das größte Arschloch, weil man sowieso auch ohne Gruppe "sein Ding" durchziehen kann.

Für viele (mich inklusive) ist die strikte Rollenverteilung einer der großen Pluspunkte von Aion im Vergleich zu WoW und wie wäre es, wenn die Spieler Entscheidungen treffen und dazu auch stehen, anstatt wie 3jährige immer plärren und jeder "ich will imba sein" schreit.

Wer Tank oder Heiler wählt, der sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass er beim Solo-Farmen keine Große Nummer sein wird. Dafür hat man massive Vorteile, wenn es darum geht Gruppen zu finden oder zu bestimmen wohin es mit einer Gruppe gehen soll, welche Quests man zuerst macht usw. 

Lasst doch WoW das Spiel sein, wo (seit Blizzard's Wotlk Philosophie) jeder alles haben kann und jedem alles zugänglich sein muss usw. Das wünsche ich mir auf jeden Fall für Aion nicht.


----------



## Synti (4. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das möchte ich aber nicht, denn genau das ist der erste Schritt in Richtung WoW-Einheitsbrei wo am Ende jede Klasse jede Rolle übernehmen kann, die einzelnen Spieler in einer anonymen Masse untergehen und jeder sich verhalten kann wie das größte Arschloch, weil man sowieso auch ohne Gruppe "sein Ding" durchziehen kann.
> 
> Für viele (mich inklusive) ist die strikte Rollenverteilung einer der großen Pluspunkte von Aion im Vergleich zu WoW und wie wäre es, wenn die Spieler Entscheidungen treffen und dazu auch stehen, anstatt wie 3jährige immer plärren und jeder "ich will imba sein" schreit.
> 
> ...



ich wollte eigentlich mit meinen beitrag das absurde damit darstellen, daß einige verlangen, das ihre klasse für jede situation perfekt sein muß.
du hast es schön ausgeführt... und stimme deinen beitrag zu 100% zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



übrigens hat blizzard genau das zum schluß versucht, alle klassen ähnlich zu gestalten und nach meiner ansicht ging das voll in die hose...
ich hoffe ncsoft wird ihrer politik treu bleiben...


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Neue probs.

Viele von uns die so mit 30 leuten rumlaufen im abyss etc werden vom server gekickt.
Crasch alles bricht zusmamen.
Auch wenn wir mit anderen netten Gilden rumlaufen im RAID siet man deutlich.
xxxx verbindung verlohren
xxxx  ""
xxxxx""

und und und.. für manche ist es fasst nicht mehr möglich zu spielen wenn die viele leute sehen.. geschweige selber ne grosse gruppe haben.

Was is da los?

Wir waren in china mit den selben pcs etc im Abyss haben 1000 leute gesehen und gemoscht.
Und keiner ist da vom server geflogen.

????

Da muss auch was gemacht werden..

Manche sagen es liegt angeblich daran das votan zu voll ist...
Sollte das stimmen.. gute nacht......


----------



## Syniera (4. Oktober 2009)

Wurd gerade auch mehrmals gekickt, als wir auf Kromede versucht haben, die Elyos daran zu hindern eine Festung einzunehmen. Resultat: Warteschlange..
Hoffe auch mal, dass so etwas sich noch gibt. Wenn es auf chinesischen Servern lief, wieso sollte es in Europa nicht möglich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich warte dann noch mal etwas, vielleicht können wir ihren Guard- Kill ja doch noch vereiteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (4. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Neue probs.
> 
> Viele von uns die so mit 30 leuten rumlaufen im abyss etc werden vom server gekickt.
> Crasch alles bricht zusmamen.
> ...




ich bin ja auch mit ein paar haudegen auf votan, ich wüßte aber nicht wohin man transen sollte...
lephar oder nephan? hab nämlich keine lust zu transen und häng dann auf so einen geister-server rum.
weiß jemand wie hoch genau dort die population ist, oder wie man das am besten einsehen kann?


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (4. Oktober 2009)

AGrand schrieb:


> An Aion stören mich threads wie diese !
> 
> @TE Fast alles was du aufgezählt hast hört sich schwer nach WoW an ! Mount/Portale/Gruppen such funktion....



Was hast du den zu dir genommen?

Mounts, Portale und eine Gruppensuchfunktion wären doch klasse für das ohnehin schon sehr gute Spiel, oder nicht?


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Was hast du den zu dir genommen?
> 
> Mounts, Portale und eine Gruppensuchfunktion wären doch klasse für das ohnehin schon sehr gute Spiel, oder nicht?



hmm

Gruppensuchfunktion (IN AION am start Drücke V , -könnte verbessert werden-)
Portale                     (Zauberer Ab level 22)
Mounts                     (Angeblich in Arbeit)

Aion ist ansich nen sehr geiles game.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. Oktober 2009)

is thor grad down? :x


----------



## Hopeless81 (4. Oktober 2009)

jo Thor ist down, waren grade dabei die Q für Feuertempel zu machen nach etlichen wipes..etc standen wir also kurz vor unserem letzten Schlüssel, und dann......

Naja vlt liest das ja jmd aus meiner Grp

Huhu von Delithralith


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. Oktober 2009)

und ich bekam in der arena aufs mowl bis die server abkratzten oooh zu schade :x


----------



## Nuffing (4. Oktober 2009)

was mich wohl am meisten stört momentan sind die gold spammer und das Crafting...

Ich verbring allein schon für die ersten 30 skillpunkte ewig, dazu hab ich 3 berufe....das dauert einfach ne halbe ewigkeit....


----------



## doubledown (4. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> was mich wohl am meisten stört momentan sind die gold spammer und das Crafting...
> 
> Ich verbring allein schon für die ersten 30 skillpunkte ewig, dazu hab ich 3 berufe....das dauert einfach ne halbe ewigkeit....



Deshalb crafte ich nicht - zumindest vorerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (4. Oktober 2009)

doubledown schrieb:


> Deshalb crafte ich nicht - zumindest vorerst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<- auch nich <3


----------



## Nuffing (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja...ich werd es wohl auch lassen, das einzgiste was ich umbedingt skillen möchte sind sammelberuf und Äther sammeln...herstellungsberufe kann man glaub aml machen wenn nen schöner film im fernseh läuft...da verschwendet man nur sein schönes kinah^^


----------



## Æzørt (4. Oktober 2009)

das plötzliche disconecten sehe ich im endcontent als großes problem besonders in kombination mit warteschlange ich hatte bis jetzt immer das glück das ich mcih schnell genug wieder einloggen konnte und nicht anstehen musste falls sowas aber mal z.B. dem tank auf 50 mitten im raid passiert wäre das nicht so toll. ich weiß auch gar nciht warum ich (und einige andere) öffters ma keine verbindung mehr haben ich denke aber das es einp roblem ist das seitens der server bzw. NC kommt.


----------



## Deis (4. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ja...ich werd es wohl auch lassen, das einzgiste was ich umbedingt skillen möchte sind sammelberuf und Äther sammeln...herstellungsberufe kann man glaub aml machen wenn nen schöner film im fernseh läuft...da verschwendet man nur sein schönes kinah^^



Und da der Kurs aktuell noch sehr unguenstig ist ... ;-)


----------



## Deadwool (5. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> das plötzliche disconecten sehe ich im endcontent als großes problem besonders in kombination mit warteschlange ich hatte bis jetzt immer das glück das ich mcih schnell genug wieder einloggen konnte und nicht anstehen musste falls sowas aber mal z.B. dem tank auf 50 mitten im raid passiert wäre das nicht so toll. ich weiß auch gar nciht warum ich (und einige andere) öffters ma keine verbindung mehr haben ich denke aber das es einp roblem ist das seitens der server bzw. NC kommt.


Ein Blick in die Glaskugel nur für dich:
Ich sehe dass sämtliche Serverprobleme gelöst sind bevor mehr als eine handvoll Spieler im Endcontent angelangt sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Denke ich auch. Bis die ersten "Casuals" auf 50 angekommen sind, werden noch gut 2 Monate vergehen !


----------



## Ren-Alekz (5. Oktober 2009)

wenn es überhaupt solche casuals geben wird..die diese levelinghölle auf sich nehmen ...36 aufwärts ist schon verdammt hart..und das für mich..das hat was zu heißen xD


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wenn es überhaupt solche casuals geben wird..die diese levelinghölle auf sich nehmen ...36 aufwärts ist schon verdammt hart..und das für mich..das hat was zu heißen xD




Jo und ned nur das, Leveln des Chars & Leveln der dämlichen Berufe etc. Viele wählen des kleinere Übel und leveln erstmal nur die Sammelskills - was schon nervend genug ist.


Das Game ist das "Bergwerk" unter den MMO´s.

Sinnlose Beschäftigungstherapie.


Dümmliches PvP - für nen PvP-Spiel. Man denke an WAR, da war auch schnell der Riemen runter, ABER man konnte mit Lvl 8 in die Szenarien rein oder die RvR-Gebiete machen - und das bis ins Endcontent hoch - durchgehend PvP. SOWAS nennt sich zurecht PvP-Game (auch wenns andere Schwächen hatte.) Also liebe Fanboys erzählt mir ned PvP und Low-Lvl geht nicht!

Bei Aion musste dich erst ins Endconten "buckeln" um dann PvP machen zu können von dem noch keiner weiss wie es überhaupt aussieht dort. Denn man darf ja von nem PvP-Game ned erwarten auf Low-Lvl (selbst Lvl 22 ist Low, obwohl fast bei 50% der Level-Range) PvP machen zu können. NEIN! Wo kommen wir denn da hin. Das ist weder nen PvP noch nen PvE-Game. 

It´s what I call Bullshit.


Also lautet die Devise: durchhalten und ranklotzen! Um dann im viel besungenen "Endcontent" zu realisieren wie gross die Arschkarte ist die man gezogen hat. DAS Geheule kann ich jetzt schon sehen.

Btw: Wenn das Game jetzt erst durch 1.5 usw. auf "westlichen Standart" gepatcht wurde - und immer noch so ist wie es ist - dann will ich ned wissen was die Asiaten da schon seit Monaten zocken und wie deren "Standart" so aussieht. Sind die eigentlich alle Braindead da unten? Oder: Wie öde muss ein RL sein dieses Game begeistert im "Asiatenmodus" zu zocken?


----------



## oneq (5. Oktober 2009)

Öhm, man kann schon ab 25 ins Abyss? Oo
Du bekommst also keineswegs erst mit 50 was vom Endcontent mit. Oder was denkst du, wie so viele Gilden schon Abysspunkte sammeln konnten?


----------



## Nuffing (5. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Jo und ned nur das, Leveln des Chars & Leveln der dämlichen Berufe etc. Viele wählen des kleinere Übel und leveln erstmal nur die Sammelskills - was schon nervend genug ist.
> 
> Das Game ist das "Bergwerk" unter den MMO´s.
> 
> blablabla Mimimimimi und fullqout....




Erst mal, übertreibst du, zweitens ist das ein anti Whiner, atni Verwöhn, anti Idioten und anti Kiddy filter und wie du siehst funktioniert er Wunderbar ;D


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

och... habt ihr keinen Stufe 50 instant button?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

Es ist schon interessant, wie schnell die Leute sich an das instant WoW gewöhnt haben und das Vanilla WoW vergessen haben, denn hier wird über langsames leveln, grinden, lange Laufwege, schwierige Berufe usw. massiv geheult, doch wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann war doch Vanilla WoW alles andere als "easymode".

- Mounts bekam man relativ spät und die Laufwege zu Beginn als man noch keine Flugpunkte hatte waren deutlich länger als alles was ich bisher in Aion erlebt habe. Mit den Teleportern und dem Flugtransport sowie dem Gleiten ist man flott unterwegs, wenn man will.

- Auch in Vanilla WoW haben casuals nicht in zwei Wochen auf Stufe 60 gespielt. Im Gegenteil, es dauerte seine Zeit, aber der Weg war das Ziel und man hatte auch Spaß daran. Ich kann mich noch an HDW oder Kral oder Uldaman Realgruppen (mit dem dafür vorgesehenen level, ohne twinkequip und keinen 80er dabei der durchbomt) erinnern und was für tolle Erfahrungen das waren. So ists nun auch in Aion, genießt das leveln, geht in die Elitegebiete und später die Instanzen. Da bekommt man auch gut Items, Kinah und lernt Leute kennen.

- Berufe in Vanilla WoW wollten genauso gefarmt sein und für bestimmte Stufen musste man (wenn man kein Gold hatte) schon gezielt die Mats farmen gehen um weiterzukommen. Erst seit jeder Mains hat und Gold um alles aus dem AH zu kaufen kann man sich jeden Beruf in 2 Tagen hochziehen.


Ist Aion vielleicht noch eine Ecke schwieriger? Klar, mag sein. Doch einige der Kritikpunkte hier kann man nur gelten lassen, wenn man Aion Stufe 1-20 mit WoW Stufe 80 mit 100k Gold auf der Bank und schnellem Epischen Flugtier vergleicht und diesen Vergleich mag ich nicht besonders.


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es ist schon interessant, wie schnell die Leute sich an das instant WoW gewöhnt haben und das Vanilla WoW vergessen haben, denn hier wird über langsames leveln, grinden, lange Laufwege, schwierige Berufe usw. massiv geheult, doch wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann war doch Vanilla WoW alles andere als "easymode".
> 
> - Mounts bekam man relativ spät und die Laufwege zu Beginn als man noch keine Flugpunkte hatte waren deutlich länger als alles was ich bisher in Aion erlebt habe. Mit den Teleportern und dem Flugtransport sowie dem Gleiten ist man flott unterwegs, wenn man will.
> 
> ...



/signet

mir gefällt Aion genau deshalb so gut, weil man nicht alles in den Arsch geschoben bekommt. D.H. man hat genug lang was zu tun und seinen Spass ohne nach fehlendem Endcontent zu schreien. Schon alleine die ganzen Stufe 50 Abysspunkte-Rüstungen zu holen wird ewig dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EINFACH NUR GEIL!


----------



## Nuffing (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> - Berufe in Vanilla WoW wollten genauso gefarmt sein und für bestimmte Stufen musste man (wenn man kein Gold hatte) schon gezielt die Mats farmen gehen um weiterzukommen. Erst seit jeder Mains hat und Gold um alles aus dem AH zu kaufen kann man sich jeden Beruf in 2 Tagen hochziehen.



Das Problem am Crafting war in WoW wärend des level locker machbar, bei Aion eher weniger, nicht nur das man für 30 skillpunkte gut ne halbe bis stunde vor dem teil sich langweilt (besonders wenn man es mit arbeitsaufträgen machen will) Sondern dazu kosten die berufe noch total viel usw

ANspruchsvoll und unnötig lang ist was anderes, und wenn ich für das skillen von punkten so ewig brauch....ich stell mir gut vor das wenn mans nachskillt locker 2 wochen brauchen wird ^^


----------



## Mystasia (5. Oktober 2009)

Was mich an Aion stört ?

Das ewige WoW Geflame im /1 /2 /3 Chat.

Punkt aus.


----------



## Mannoroth (5. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ANspruchsvoll und unnötig lang ist was anderes, und wenn ich für das skillen von punkten so ewig brauch....ich stell mir gut vor das wenn mans nachskillt locker 2 wochen brauchen wird ^^



Jo von der länge her stimmt schon, aber das mit den Kosten naja... ich weiss net welches lvl du hast aber zwischen lvl 16 und 20 haste locker schon 60 - 70k Kinah, durch verkäufe etc... also ich sehe das Gold / kinah in Aion keine große rolle spielt, weil es droppt ja auch ne menge =)...

P.S und wie ich sehe biste auch auf Lephar ... na dann nimm dich späöter ma im abyss in acht XD wenn wir euch verkloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ...ist das ein anti Whiner, atni Verwöhn, anti Idioten und anti Kiddy filter und wie du siehst funktioniert er Wunderbar ;D



Da haste wohl recht!

Auf jeden welcher da durchgrindet kann man wohl getrost Deine Bezeichnungen anwenden. Ob Idiot, Kiddy oder was auch immer - es trifft zu.


----------



## ErebusX (5. Oktober 2009)

Was mich stört? Leute die meinen erzählen zu müssen, was sie an Aion alles nervt und es trotzdem spielen.


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

oneq schrieb:


> Öhm, man kann schon ab 25 ins Abyss? Oo
> Du bekommst also keineswegs erst mit 50 was vom Endcontent mit. Oder was denkst du, wie so viele Gilden schon Abysspunkte sammeln konnten?




Ja, Abyss, hab Dir doch beschrieben was im PvP dann abgeht. Als 25ger Assel biste da doch Opfer OHNE jeglichen CC oder sonst was.


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> och... habt ihr keinen Stufe 50 instant button?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibts denn schon welche bei Ebay?


----------



## Nuffing (5. Oktober 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Was mich stört? Leute die meinen erzählen zu müssen, was sie an Aion alles nervt und es trotzdem spielen.



Ich hoff deine mutter ist Rundum Perfekt, Ansonsten wirst du sie wohl abgrundtief hassen und vermeiden, selbe übrigens für alles in deinem umfeld


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört, das man im offiziellen Forum kaum Kritik äussern darf ohne das sofort ganze threads kommentarlos gelöscht werden.
Mich stört, das es ein Grindfest vor dem Herrn ist. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Anspruch und Schwierigkeit und dem hirnlosen stundenlangen verkloppen von ein und demselben Gegner (um den man sich auch noch mit 5000 anderen Killstealern kloppen muss). Und jetzt erzählt mir nix darüber das man channels wechseln kann, kann man in Moorheim und drumherum nämlich nicht.
Mich stört das eine komplette Klasse bei release nicht so nutzbar ist wie es sein sollte (der Beschwörer). Was hab ich davon wenn ich im pvp ganz toll fliegen kann wenn mein Pet, mein wichtigstes Werkzeug, am Boden steht und mir hinterher winkt.
Mich stört, das manche Gruppenquests als Soloquests deklariert sind.
Mich stört das NCsoft mir sofort Geld für einen weiteren Monat abgebucht hat obwohl ich nur den Freimonat spielen wollte.
Mich stören die ganzen 'Geh doch zurück zu WoW wenns dir hier nicht gefällt' Deppen.
Mich stört, das die Tauben sich grundsätzlich nur aus dem Haus trauen wenn sie mit mindestens 20 Leuten unterwegs sind, da sind die Asmodier deutlich mutiger (oder dümmer, je nachdem wie mans sieht)
Mich stört das Leute im Auktionshaus 1 million Kinah für ein level 25 item verlangen. Das fördert die goldseller.
Mich stört die Tatsache das überhaupt nichts gegen die Goldseller unternommen wird.
Mich stört das UI. Viel zu unflexibel und hässlich.
Mich stört die Tatsache das es viel zu wenig Quests gibt. Der PVE content muss deutlich aufgebohrt werden.
Mich stört das ich nicht überall fliegen darf. Wozu hab ich die Flügel? Ist da irgendwas in der Luft das mich sofort erschiesst wenn ich abhebe?
Mich stört das mich ein Monster das 1 level unter mir ist und nicht elite, onehitten kann.

Ich hab bestimmt die hälfte vergessen. Bin ja auch alt.


----------



## Gumja (5. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> (selbst Lvl 22 ist Low, obwohl fast bei 50% der Level-Range)


Nur weil 25 die Hälfte von 50 ist, bedeutet das nicht, das es die Hälfte der Levelkurve ist... die liegt nämlich irgendwo jenseits der 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

Was mich seid gestern nervt ist das auf Balder seid etwa 14 Uhr eine Spammwelle die Channel verstopft.

Es sind da 2 Goldseller Firmen am Schaffen die sich jede Sekunde gegenseitig in den Channels mithilfe von Werbung wegdrücken.


Ein Lesen für irgendwelche gesuche ist daher fast unmöglich geworden.
Ich haffe das da bald etwas geschieht.



Wobei es ein Gutes hat, denn man sieht weder das geheule, geflame und die ganzen Klugscheißer.


----------



## Bllademaster (5. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Mich stört, das man im offiziellen Forum kaum Kritik äussern darf ohne das sofort ganze threads kommentarlos gelöscht werden.
> Mich stört, das es ein Grindfest vor dem Herrn ist. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Anspruch und Schwierigkeit und dem hirnlosen stundenlangen verkloppen von ein und demselben Gegner (um den man sich auch noch mit 5000 anderen Killstealern kloppen muss). Und jetzt erzählt mir nix darüber das man channels wechseln kann, kann man in Moorheim und drumherum nämlich nicht.
> Mich stört das eine komplette Klasse bei release nicht so nutzbar ist wie es sein sollte (der Beschwörer). Was hab ich davon wenn ich im pvp ganz toll fliegen kann wenn mein Pet, mein wichtigstes Werkzeug, am Boden steht und mir hinterher winkt.
> Mich stört, das manche Gruppenquests als Soloquests deklariert sind.
> ...



alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Nur weil 25 die Hälfte von 50 ist, bedeutet das nicht, das es die Hälfte der Levelkurve ist... die liegt nämlich irgendwo jenseits der 40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yep, glaube 50% der Gesamt EP von 1-50 liegt irgendwo bei Level 44-45. D.h. wenn man Level 44 erreicht hat kann man sagen "So, und jetzt nochmal so viel EP" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (5. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört das ich vor lauter zocken (sorry aber das Game macht süchtig ohne Ende) nicht dazu komme auf die WoWler-Freds hier zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find super das Aion im Vergleich zum Kinder-MMO so angenehm "schwer" ist, ein prima Noob-filter und die Kids bleiben dort wo bleiben sollen.
Aion ist jetzt so wie WoW zu Release-Zeiten war, man muss einiges an Zeit investieren um es auf Maximallevel zu schaffen. Bei WoW kann man ja mittlerweile drei 80er machen in der selben Zeit wie zu Classic-Zeiten einen 60er...

Witzig find ich wie die ganzen Leute immer rumgezickt haben: "Wäh, WoW ist zu Casual, gebt uns (Super-Pros) mal wieder bissel Anspruch" jetzt haben sie wieder ein klassisches MMO, dann wird geweint weil sie es nicht gebacken bekommen. Wenigstens sieht man jetzt wer die wahren Casuals sind, dazu muss man nur ein paar Posts hochscrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Mich stört das ich vor lauter zocken (sorry aber das Game macht süchtig ohne Ende) nicht dazu komme auf die WoWler-Freds hier zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absolut /Sign und vor allem muss man schauen ob man im Handwerk gut sein will oder im Level. Wer jetzt Handwerk hoch macht kann gute Teile herstellen, wenn er von der Gilde beliefert wird aber Handwerk ist Zeitaufwendig.

Wer dagegen Levelt muss gute Items teuer einkaufen.

Das Spiel ist knackig und macht enormen Spass. Dadurch, das es solange dauert empfindet man auch keinen Stress, das man sich nun abhetzen muss. Ob ich 1-2 Wochen früher oder später 50 werde machen auf den Zeitraum von 2-3 Monaten kaum etwas aus !


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds auch gut das es vom Leveln her schön langwierig ist und da ich kein Progamer bin der seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Computerspiele verdient bin ich wohl ein Durchschnittsspieler der sich endlich mal in einem Spiel keinen Kopf machen muss wie er skillt Sockelt ect, da wir ja alle noch " Noobs" in diesem Spiel sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Mich stört das ich vor lauter zocken (sorry aber das Game macht süchtig ohne Ende) nicht dazu komme auf die WoWler-Freds hier zu antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und was sagst du den Leuten die schon deutlich mehr mmo's als WOW gespielt haben (vermutlich mehr als du kennst) und die trotzdem sagen das es ein elendes Grindfest ist?
Und nach deinen Aussagen musst du WOW zu classic zeiten ja selbst ganz toll gefunden haben (das Kinder MMO). Das macht dich demnach zu einem Kind?
Wie lange spielst du schon Aion? Etwa einen Monat? NOOB!!! (Ist englisch, weisst du...heisst Neuling). Meine Fresse wie mir die Arroganz mancher Leute auf die Eier geht. Nur weil du das Spiel toll findest darf niemand auch nur Ansatzweise Kritik äussern? Wenn der der fred nicht passt...lies ihn nicht. Geh spielen.


----------



## Sin (5. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Etwa einen Monat? NOOB!!! (Ist englisch, weisst du...heisst Neuling).



Nicht ganz. Eigentlich heißt das Newbie, und definierte wirklich einen neuling. Wurd aber leider irgendwann zu newb, dann zu noob, n00b und dann zu boon und gilt nunmehr fast ausschließlich als Beleidigung für Leute die "nicht" spielen können (wobei das im auge des betrachters liegt)


----------



## jay390 (5. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ...



Sonst gehts noch, oder? Kann nur mal wieder sagen: Warum spielst du überhaupt noch AION? Wenn dir eh 100000 negative Sachen einfallen dann geh halt.


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Eigentlich heißt das Newbie, und definierte wirklich einen neuling. Wurd aber leider irgendwann zu newb, dann zu noob, n00b und dann zu boon und gilt nunmehr fast ausschließlich als Beleidigung für Leute die "nicht" spielen können (wobei das im auge des betrachters liegt)


I stand corrected! und hab irgendwie trotzdem recht.


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Sonst gehts noch, oder? Kann nur mal wieder sagen: Warum spielst du überhaupt noch AION? Wenn dir eh 100000 negative Sachen einfallen dann geh halt.


Weils in diesem thread darum geht was einem NICHT gefällt. Mach doch einen thread auf in dem man schreiben kann was einem gefällt! Nur weil ich mich ans Thema halte soll ich aufhören?
Weisst du, wenn du immer so mit Kritik umgehst wirst du im Leben nicht weit kommen. Vor allem wenn du so erwachsen darauf reagierst.
Es gibt auch sehr viele Dinge die mir gefallen. ABER DARUM GEHTS HIER NICHT! LIES DEN VERDAMMTEN TITEL DES THREADS. Oder geh halt.


----------



## Psymaty (5. Oktober 2009)

Was stört mich an Aion??

Nun ja... ähm... eigentlich gar nix xD


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

Deine Agressive schreibweise und Haltung gegenüber den Mitspracheberechtigten sowie deine " Ich hab immer Recht-Einstellung" passt aber auch nicht zu einem Erwachsenen der so tut als wäre hier alles unter seinem Niveau.

.......Und ja meine Selbstdarstellung hat heute seine Grenzen durchbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (5. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ich find super das Aion im Vergleich zum Kinder-MMO so angenehm "schwer" ist,



Wenn du aber dann für ein Spiel argumentierst, wo du mit gefühlten Dragonball-Z Charakteren (inkl. deren "Kame-Ha-Sounds" beim Angreifen) gegen einen haufen skurrile Digimon/Pokemon kämpfst, dann wär ich mit dem Begriff "Kinder-MMO" sehr sehr vorsichtig.

----


Ich bin jetzt selber Level 29 und muss sagen, dass das Spiel seinen Anfänglichen Reiz verloren hat. Verteron sah super aus: Wald, Seen, Sümpfe etc. - Sehr abwechslungsreich.
Aber diese höheren Gebiete sind irgendwie typisch asiatisch. In der Wüste zB. sieht man Kilometerweit nur gelb/braun gepaart mit wahllos herumstehenden Gegnern. Mich erinnert Aion so ein bisschen an PristonTale, was den PvE bereich angeht.

Der Abyss wäre auch ganz gut gelungen, wenn es nicht sofort zu einem Lag-Fest wird wenn mehr als 5 Leute auf einem Fleck stehen und eventuell etwas ansprechender aussehen würde. Ganz ehrlich, der Hintergrund im Abyss sieht aus wie ein gestrecktes 640x480 Bitmap aus Pixelbrei.

Quests hat man genug, das stimmt. Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was es für Quests sind, dann werden sie irgendwie Sinnlos. Ich habe nichts gegen "Töte 10 X und 10 Y"-Quests, wenn man dafür entsprechend belohnt wird, aber in Aion gibt es 3 Quests, davon sind 2 hundertmal Wiederholbar, haben einen Zeitaufwand von über 30min und geben am Ende nur soviel XP wie 2(!) von den 20 Mobs die man für die Quest töten müsste. 
(10k XP für Quest (20 Mobs töten) und 5k XP gibts pro Mob -- Beispiel aus dem 20er Gebiet der Elyos)


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich schreibe hier auch noch meine Eindrücke darnieder, obwohl ich das game nicht mehr spiele.

Ich habe sogar noch 3 Wochen Zock-Zeit, aber absolut keine Motivation mehr mich einzuloggen um dann zu arbeiten / zu grinden.


In dem Thread gehts ja um die Störfaktoren in dem Game. Und jeder kann hier seine Sicht der Dinge niederschreiben, was im offiziellen Forum nur schwer bis gar nicht möglich ist.


----------



## jay390 (5. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Weils in diesem thread darum geht was einem NICHT gefällt. Mach doch einen thread auf in dem man schreiben kann was einem gefällt! Nur weil ich mich ans Thema halte soll ich aufhören?
> Weisst du, wenn du immer so mit Kritik umgehst wirst du im Leben nicht weit kommen. Vor allem wenn du so erwachsen darauf reagierst.
> Es gibt auch sehr viele Dinge die mir gefallen. ABER DARUM GEHTS HIER NICHT! LIES DEN VERDAMMTEN TITEL DES THREADS. Oder geh halt.



Du weist also zu was ich es schon im Leben gebracht hab? Naja das glaub ich eher weniger. Ich kann seh wohl mit Kritik umgehen, nur das war ne saudumme Kritik. Naja was solls hf beim whinen.


----------



## ErebusX (5. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hoff deine mutter ist Rundum Perfekt, Ansonsten wirst du sie wohl abgrundtief hassen und vermeiden, selbe übrigens für alles in deinem umfeld



Meine Mutter? Billiger Flame Süßer.


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Du weist also zu was ich es schon im Leben gebracht hab? Naja das glaub ich eher weniger. Ich kann seh wohl mit Kritik umgehen, nur das war ne saudumme Kritik. Naja was solls hf beim whinen.


Was war an meiner Kritik dumm? Wenn du in der Lage wärest, meine Kritik mit Argumenten zu widerlegen müsstest du nicht sagen 'geh doch weg wenns dir nicht passt!'


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn du aber dann für ein Spiel argumentierst, wo du mit gefühlten Dragonball-Z Charakteren (inkl. deren "Kame-Ha-Sounds" beim Angreifen) gegen einen haufen skurrile Digimon/Pokemon kämpfst, dann wär ich mit dem Begriff "Kinder-MMO" sehr sehr vorsichtig.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...





War ein kleines Stückchen mein reden, wenn man sich mal die Startgebiete anschaut....oha....dann in den nächsten Gebieten nurnoch Sterile Welten.
Kaum noch Vögel, Schmetterlinge bzw. generelle Bewegungen in den Texturen.
Wenn ein Spiel damit wirbt was für eine Tolle Grafik es hat sollten sie alle Segmente der Grafik bearbeiten.
Die Chars keine Frage, sehen unglaublich gut Animiert aus.
Die Texturen der Monster gransios aber was zum Henker machen die Eckigen Bäume da die nix vom Antialising abbekommen haben ?
Im Abbys teilweise Extreme Texturfehler und was du eben meintest mit dem Gestrecktem Hintergrundbild...ohne Worte.

Da wäre sicherlich mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

ErebusX schrieb:


> Meine Mutter? Billiger Flame Süßer.



Und du verstehst nur das was du verstehen willst oder wie?
Pick dir nicht die Wörter aus jedem Satz.

Den Satz lesen ist das eine aber ihn auch noch zu verstehen......


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

Das erinnert mich irgenwie alles an AoC. Grosses Hallo am Anfang, plötzlich war´s tot. Naja.

Ist schon ne Rettung in Sicht? Ein neues MMO worauf wir unsere Hoffnungen setzen können?


WoW 2 vielleicht?


----------



## ErebusX (5. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Und du verstehst nur das was du verstehen willst oder wie?
> Pick dir nicht die Wörter aus jedem Satz.
> 
> Den Satz lesen ist das eine aber ihn auch noch zu verstehen......



Oder man läßt sich auf so ein Niveau einfach nicht herunter. Wenn er diskutieren möchte, dann in einem angemessenen Tonfall, aber nicht auf Sonderschulniveau.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Ihr beschwert euch allen ernstes das die Wüste trostlos ausschaut ? Ich finde genau so sollte eine Wüste aussehen, es ist schliesslich eine Wüste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Wüste ist eine Lebensfeindliche Region und genau so sollte sie aussehen. Wenn überall grüne Bäume stehen würden und Vögel zwitschern würden wäre es keine Wüste mehr !


----------



## Psymaty (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ihr beschwert euch allen ernstes das die Wüste trostlos ausschaut ? Ich finde genau so sollte eine Wüste aussehen, es ist schliesslich eine Wüste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (5. Oktober 2009)

Lieber Stancer, ich habe es Generalisiert.

Eine Wüste stelle ich mir ebenso vor jedoch nicht in Dichten Wäldern ect.


----------



## Düstermond (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ihr beschwert euch allen ernstes das die Wüste trostlos ausschaut ? Ich finde genau so sollte eine Wüste aussehen, es ist schliesslich eine Wüste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal ein kleiner Vergleich, weil jetzt auf der Wüste herumgehackt wird:

Wüste in Aion
Wüste in PristonTale(1)

Da ist doch ähnlichkeit vorhanden, oder?

Ich vergleiche jetzt absichtlich mit keinem anderen MMO, da sonst das große "Wir verteidigen unseren Gott bis aufs Blut gegen das böse [Zufälliges MMO]"-Flamen wieder los geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hypholic (5. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört das man von einem Level ins andere Angewiesen ist zu Grinden weil nicht genug Quests da sind das man Solo-Spiel betreiben kann, da das Gruppenspiel sich nicht rentiert ist das bisher auch mein Grund das Abo zu kündigen, ich sehe es nicht ein Stundenlang nur blöde mobs immer und immer wieder am gleichen Punkt niederzumachen und das grad als Klerik mit lvl 28 geht einem schon derb auf die **** - Abgesehen davon, dass die Instanzen auch nur 1x pro Tag gehen wegen der ID die man nicht resetten kann - sonst könnte man ja über Instanzen leveln, aber auch hier keine Möglichkeit und man ist quasi gezwungen soviel grinden zu müssen, wie gesagt die 10-15 quests die man bei jedem Level irgendwo in der Welt neu entdecken kann ist nur nen kleiner Tropfen aufm heißen Stein wenn man mal überlegt die 10-15 quests sind vllt wenns hoch kommt 500-800k ep da fehlen immernoch 3,2 millionen ep für bis lvl up (28-29 = 4 mio ep)


----------



## CoolhandX (5. Oktober 2009)

Mich stört das ewige WoW-Vergleichen im Chat, dass viele Spieler gar nicht mehr wissen wie es ist mal etwas selber zu versuchen, andauernd wird nach bestimmten Questelementen gefragt. Wo ist der Entdeckerwille geblieben, der Spass auch mal selber was zu suchen, mal die Questtexte zu lesen.

Mir kommt es so vor als ob viele Spieler einfach nur schnell durch wollen und sich fuer gar nichts mehr Zeit nehmen. 

Man merkt, ich habe eher nichts am Spiel selber auszusetzen, sondern eher an der Communitiy welche so unselbstständig und egoistisch ist wie ich es bis jetzt nur in dem Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben gesehen habe.

Zum Spiel selber mit Level 18 kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ich kann nur einigen Leuten zustimmen. Quests geben zu wenig EP. Lohnen sich die Quests? Naja zumindest gibt es den einen oder anderen Gegenstand und man wird durch ein paar Gebiete geführt.

Dennoch kommt ein komisches negatives Gefühl in mir hoch wenn ich daran denke das es ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nur noch mit Grinden weitergehen soll. Ob ich da Spass dran haben werde, keine Ahnung. Ich habe gerade mal 2 Monate in Lineage2 ausgehalten, dann war Ende.

PvP wird sich zeigen kann ich auch noch nix zu sagen.

Mal sehen, im Moment macht es Spass.

Gruss


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

Wahnsinn, du hast Recht! Die Wüste der Elyos sieht wie die Wüste der Asmodier aus, also wie eine Wüste! Verdammte Schweinerei das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es kann nicht sein, dass die Asmodierwüste so aussieht, die muss ganz klar wie ein Wasserfall aussehen!


----------



## Düstermond (5. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, du hast Recht! Die Wüste der Elyos sieht wie die Wüste der Asmodier aus, also wie eine Wüste! Verdammte Schweinerei das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das sind zwei verschiedene Spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das zweite ist www.pristontale.com , ein typischer Asia-Grinder.
Das die Aion-Fangemeinde selber ihr Spiel nicht mehr von dem ganzen anderen Asia-Krams unterscheiden kann ist schon ziemlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaueko (5. Oktober 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Mich stört das ewige WoW-Vergleichen im Chat, dass viele Spieler gar nicht mehr wissen wie es ist mal etwas selber zu versuchen, andauernd wird nach bestimmten Questelementen gefragt. Wo ist der Entdeckerwille geblieben, der Spass auch mal selber was zu suchen, mal die Questtexte zu lesen.
> 
> Mir kommt es so vor als ob viele Spieler einfach nur schnell durch wollen und sich fuer gar nichts mehr Zeit nehmen.
> 
> ...




So gehts mir im Moment auch - der Chat stört ganz gewaltig und ich hab ihn schon lange aus...  was eigentlich ziemlich schade ist in einem MMO. Naja ich werds in 2 Wochen mal wagen in den /1 reinzuschauen - vielleicht ist da die größte Meute von imba pro RoXx0rn wieder wech.

Ich musste gestern auch zum ersten mal ein halbes level (ja voll schlimm ich weiß) nur mit Mobs umkloppen rumbringen, weil's sonst ertsmal keine Quests mehr gab. Es geht schon... gibt ja auch Kinah und ab und zu schöne Rezepte und Zeug. 
Wenn die "letzten" 20 Level aber tatsächlich nur noch Mobs umhauen ist ohne Ziel muss ich mal sehn, ob mich das längerfristig fesseln kann :-o


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, du hast Recht! Die Wüste der Elyos sieht wie die Wüste der Asmodier aus, also wie eine Wüste! Verdammte Schweinerei das!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fürchte, du hast soeben das Weltbild einiger Leute zerstört, also das eine Wüste wie eine Wüste aussieht...nein, nein, das darf nicht sein!

Achja, ich schreib mal George Lucas nen Flamebrief, Tattooin, DER Star Wars Planet sieht ja glatt aus wie eine Wüste, und ist total öde und tod...wie langweilig...ich muss mich beeilen bevor er das verfilmt, ich meine ein Film mit so einem langweiligen Planeten kann ja nur scheitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ei8th (5. Oktober 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> aber in Aion gibt es 3 Quests, davon sind 2 hundertmal Wiederholbar, haben einen Zeitaufwand von über 30min und geben am Ende nur soviel XP wie 2(!) von den 20 Mobs die man für die Quest töten müsste.



Bullshit Alarm?

*Es gibt in Aion 3 Quests*
Ich bin jetzt Level 22, gerade in der dritten Zone des Spiels angekommen, und habe bisher schon locker 100 quests erledigt (Story + Normal).

*davon sind 2 hundertmal Wiederholbar*
Die wiederholbaren Quests von denen Du sprichst sind erstens mal völlig optional und sind nicht dafür designed dich mit XP zu überschütten. Ich hab während der 100+ Quests die ich gemacht habe, nur 6 wiederholbare Quests gefunden.

Es drei Arten von wiedeholbaren Quests:

1.) Alternativ-Quests
In Korea gibt es noch viele Leute, die mögen keine Quests, sondern holen sich Ihre XP lieber durch Kämpfen. Mithilfe der wiederholbaren Quest wird hier eine alternative geboten

2.) Kinah-Rettungs-Quests
In den Hauptstädten gibt es mehrere wiederholbare Quests die dafür da sind sicher zu stellen, dass ein Spieler nicht "stuck" ist. Da es in und aus den Hauptstädten nur mittels Teleporter geht (der kostet), und es keien monster gibt von denen man Kinah bekommen kann, könnte es theoretisch passieren, dass ein Spieler in der Hauptstadt steht, kein Geld hat, keine Gegenstände zum Verkaufen und auch sonst keine Freunde die ihm etwas leihen könnten.

Um dies zu verhindern gibt es die wiederholbaren Quests bei den Portalmeistern, die den Spieler mit Kinah belohnen, so dass dieser das Portal nach draußen benutzen kann.

3.) Bonus Quests
Die dritte Art von Wiederholbaren Quests sind Bonus-Quests, die einem Belohnungen geben für Monster, die man ohnehin tötet. Auf Elyos-Seite beispielsweise kämpft man sich desöfteren durch die Krall-Befestigungen. Für die Monster, die man so unterwegs tötet, kann man diese Quest erfüllen. Man erhält also einfach zusätzlich eine Belohnung für Monster die man ohnehin töten würde.

4.) Münz-Quests
Eine Abwandlung von 1.). Dienen als Ersatz-Quests wenn man nicht questen will oder einfach zusätzliche Ausrüstung braucht. Jeder Durchgang der Quest entlohnt den Spieler mit einer Münzen. Hat er eine bestimmte Anzahl davon gesammelt, so kann man diese gegen ein zufälliges Item eintauschen.


----------



## Stancer (5. Oktober 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Das sind zwei verschiedene Spiele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber wie sollte die Wüste denn aussehen deiner Meinung nach ? Der Hauptbestandteil einer Wüste ist nunmal Sand ! (und kommt jetzt nicht mit Eiswüste)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen haste wirklich das leerste Stück Wüste aus Aion herausgepickt !


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, du hast soeben das Weltbild einiger Leute zerstört, also das eine Wüste wie eine Wüste aussieht...nein, nein, das darf nicht sein!
> 
> Achja, ich schreib mal George Lucas nen Flamebrief, Tattooin, DER Star Wars Planet sieht ja glatt aus wie eine Wüste, und ist total öde und tod...wie langweilig...ich muss mich beeilen bevor er das verfilmt, ich meine ein Film mit so einem langweiligen Planeten kann ja nur scheitern
> 
> ...



Das Lavagebiet dafür sieht genial aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt blubberig... vorallem beim Himmelstempel wo man fliegen kann.... heiss heiss heiss


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (5. Oktober 2009)

Was mich stört..

1) Warteschlange

2) Keinen freien Kamera Modus beim bewegen ( schwenkt immer wieder zurück )

3) Wenn man beide Maustasten zum laufen nutzt und stehen bleibt, muss man erst beide Maustasten loslassen und eine Maustaste wieder neu betätigen um sich umzusehen ( besonders im PvP nervig ).

4) Mobklau geht mir auch ein bissel auf den Zeiger

5) Chatfenster lässt sich nicht dauerhaft einblenden ( würde auch gerne eine andere Hintergrundfarbe festlegen können )

6) UI sollte frei gestaltbar sein ( Charwerte u. Leisten sollten in der Position frei anpassbar/beweglich sein , wie in Lotro,WOW u. WAR etc )

Ansonsten ein cooles Game


----------



## ei8th (5. Oktober 2009)

Hypholic schrieb:


> Mich stört das man von einem Level ins andere Angewiesen ist zu Grinden weil nicht genug Quests da sind das man Solo-Spiel betreiben kann, da das Gruppenspiel sich nicht rentiert ist das bisher auch mein Grund das Abo zu kündigen, ich sehe es nicht ein Stundenlang nur blöde mobs immer und immer wieder am gleichen Punkt niederzumachen und das grad als Klerik mit lvl 28 geht einem schon derb auf die **** - Abgesehen davon, dass die Instanzen auch nur 1x pro Tag gehen wegen der ID die man nicht resetten kann - sonst könnte man ja über Instanzen leveln, aber auch hier keine Möglichkeit und man ist quasi gezwungen soviel grinden zu müssen, wie gesagt die 10-15 quests die man bei jedem Level irgendwo in der Welt neu entdecken kann ist nur nen kleiner Tropfen aufm heißen Stein wenn man mal überlegt die 10-15 quests sind vllt wenns hoch kommt 500-800k ep da fehlen immernoch 3,2 millionen ep für bis lvl up (28-29 = 4 mio ep)



Sorry, aber wenn Du Kleriker spielst und dann nicht bereit bist in Gruppen zu spielen hast Du die falsche Klasse gewählt.


----------



## Düstermond (5. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja aber wie sollte die Wüste denn aussehen deiner Meinung nach ?



Wie gesagt, würde ich die Wüste eines Spiels posten, wo sie mir gefällt, hab ich direkt wieder die pseudo-aggressiven Aion-Verteidiger am Hals, die mir irgendwelche dämnlichen Morddrohungen per PM schicken, wenn ich es nicht lasse ihr Spiel schlecht zu reden. Nur soviel: Eine Wüste ist auch im RL kein einfarbiger maronfarbender Klotz.

Im übrigen kann man sich an diesem Kritikpunkt auch fest fahren. 
Es ist ja nicht nur die Wüste. Der Abyss und Theobomos sehen ja auch sehr "hingeklatscht" aus. Kein Vergleich zum Startgebiet oder zu Verteron, welche wirklich gut waren. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: "Das muss so aussehen, weil ein Abyss in echt auch so aussieht".

Egal, ich klink mich mal aus an dieser Stelle. In einem Aion-Forum Kritik zu formulieren ist sowieso nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

also doch mal nen grindtipp für 25-28 neben instanzen Asmodier.

Es gibt im Abyss so ne Scherbe im Ostteil wo eine Minibasis steht. Dort gibts ne Endlosquest.
An sich langweilig, wenn nciht immer Elyos vorbeikommen.
Da kannst Questen und bist gut geschützt bzw. hast ne Menge PVP Spass wo dich zurückziehen kannst. Die Elyos versuchen immer, dich beim Questen zu hindern. Die Mobs sind aber keine 100 Schritte von der Basis.

Ist ein Geheimtipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum hingeklatschtem Abyss: Schon mal Upper Abyss gewesen? Der ist prachtvoll und hübsch. Kein Joke... einfach mal hoch teleportieren und staunen.


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann man sich an diesem Kritikpunkt auch fest fahren.
> Es ist ja nicht nur die Wüste. Der Abyss und Theobomos sehen ja auch sehr "hingeklatscht" aus. Kein Vergleich zum Startgebiet oder zu Verteron, welche wirklich gut waren. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: "Das muss so aussehen, weil ein Abyss in echt auch so aussieht".



Mir persöhnlich gefällt Elden besser als Veteron, das einzige was mir in Veteron wirklich sehr gut gefällt, ist der Schrein am See, und das Gebiet um Pilgers Rast. Oder halt die Krallminen, aber die sehen überall gleich aus und sind daher schwer zu Veteron zu zählen, der Wald, das Gebiet um die Festung und die Grasebene gefallen mir nicht sonderlich.

Den Abyss finde ich nicht schlecht, wobei mir etwas "Flair" fehlt, aber er ist gut genug.


----------



## Gaueko (5. Oktober 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Egal, ich klink mich mal aus an dieser Stelle. In einem Aion-Forum Kritik zu formulieren ist sowieso nicht sinnvoll.



Es wäre mir neu das es funktionieren würde, in irgendeinem mmo-forum kritik zu formulieren ohne einen Massiven Flame-War heraufzubeschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hypholic schrieb:


> Mich stört das man von einem Level ins andere Angewiesen ist zu Grinden weil nicht genug Quests da sind das man Solo-Spiel betreiben kann, da das Gruppenspiel sich nicht rentiert ist das bisher auch mein Grund das Abo zu kündigen, ich sehe es nicht ein Stundenlang nur blöde mobs immer und immer wieder am gleichen Punkt niederzumachen und das grad als Klerik mit lvl 28 geht einem schon derb auf die **** - Abgesehen davon, dass die Instanzen auch nur 1x pro Tag gehen wegen der ID die man nicht resetten kann - sonst könnte man ja über Instanzen leveln, aber auch hier keine Möglichkeit und man ist quasi gezwungen soviel grinden zu müssen, wie gesagt die 10-15 quests die man bei jedem Level irgendwo in der Welt neu entdecken kann ist nur nen kleiner Tropfen aufm heißen Stein wenn man mal überlegt die 10-15 quests sind vllt wenns hoch kommt 500-800k ep da fehlen immernoch 3,2 millionen ep für bis lvl up (28-29 = 4 mio ep)



Uh ja ich will auch meinen Senf abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel ist kein Solospiel sondern ein Gruppen Spiel in dem man ab und zu auch Solo spielen kann. (PvP/Instanzen/Elitegebiete/Gruppenquests)
Und das is auch gut so. Mit Kleriker haste dann btw wirklich die ganz falsche Klasse genommen.

Und ep durch Quests...ich bin im Moment auch Stufe 28 und hab die "Töte 10 Rang 9 Tauben" Quest abgeschlossen...das machte 350k ep
Ich hab auch noch geschätzte 10 normale Quests im Logbuch und 3 Kampagnenquests die nicht bearbeitet sind.
50% auf Stufe 29 fehlen noch und ich hab noch nicht wirklich alle Questspots abgesucht obs noch welche gibt. Ach ja Grinden musste ich noch kein einziges mal.

Gruß Randor


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Oktober 2009)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu das es funktionieren würde, in irgendeinem mmo-forum kritik zu formulieren ohne einen Massiven Flame-War heraufzubeschwören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ab wann kann man in dieses Verteron rein zum questen?Schwärmt ja irg.wie jeder davon =D
Und ist es only Elyos oder Asmo?


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man in dieses Verteron rein zum questen?Schwärmt ja irg.wie jeder davon =D
> Und ist es only Elyos oder Asmo?



ist Verteron upper Abyss? kannst schon mit 25 rauf mit teleporter... ist wie fliegen, nur nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (5. Oktober 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Im übrigen kann man sich an diesem Kritikpunkt auch fest fahren.
> Es ist ja nicht nur die Wüste. Der Abyss und Theobomos sehen ja auch sehr "hingeklatscht" aus. Kein Vergleich zum Startgebiet oder zu Verteron, welche wirklich gut waren. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: "Das muss so aussehen, weil ein Abyss in echt auch so aussieht".


fast ... Der Abyss wurde absichtlich detailarm gehalten, weil das keine Levelzone ist, sondern ein Schlachtfeld! Der Grund dafür ist technischer Natur:

PVE Gebiete: Viele Details - wenige Gegner (Gegner können nur durch Risse eindringen, und diese sind limitiert)
PVP Gebiete: wenige Details - viele Gegner (Gegner können in grosser Anzahl aufeinander treffen ohne dass die Performance in den Keller geht)


----------



## Randor2 (5. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man in dieses Verteron rein zum questen?Schwärmt ja irg.wie jeder davon =D
> Und ist es only Elyos oder Asmo?



Verteron ist das lvl 10-20 Gebiet von den Tauben.


----------



## Lari (5. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Verteron ist das lvl 10-20 Gebiet von den Tauben.


Na warts ab, wir bringen auch Elstern den Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> Verteron ist das lvl 10-20 Gebiet von den Tauben.




:/

Haben wir was vergleichbares von der "schönheit" her?=D


----------



## Lanatir (5. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> :/
> 
> Haben wir was vergleichbares von der "schönheit" her?=D


Ja. Wenn sich Tauben zu uns verirren und unmengen von gerupften Taubenfedern das Land verschönern.


----------



## Synti (5. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> fast ... Der Abyss wurde absichtlich detailarm gehalten, weil das keine Levelzone ist, sondern ein Schlachtfeld! Der Grund dafür ist technischer Natur:
> 
> PVE Gebiete: Viele Details - wenige Gegner (Gegner können nur durch Risse eindringen, und diese sind limitiert)
> PVP Gebiete: wenige Details - viele Gegner (Gegner können in grosser Anzahl aufeinander treffen ohne dass die Performance in den Keller geht)




war auch mein erster gedanke... und das macht irgendwie auch sinn...

btw.
alles mal hin alles mal her... aion ist ein game, wo es extrem viele gute meinungen zum spiel gibt
und das hat schon was zu bedeuten in der heutigen "alles ist mist" zeit.
sogar in wow forum spricht eine mehrheit von einem goilen spiel.

ncsoft hat den goilsten start hingelegt den man sich vorstellen konnte...
nur die warteschlangen sind doof.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

Randor2 schrieb:


> von den Tauben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *>* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde Aion ist im großen und ganzen ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und hat leider nur ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte: 

             - man kann zu wenig fliegen (meist nur in den Städten)

             - viel zu viel gespamme in den chats

             - zu lange warteschlangen 

             - viel zu wenig quests ich muss fast jedes level 3/4 grinden weil eine quests mehr da sind


----------



## Droyale (5. Oktober 2009)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Ich finde Aion ist im großen und ganzen ein sehr gelungenes Spiel und hat leider nur ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte:
> 
> - man kann zu wenig fliegen (meist nur in den Städten)
> 
> ...


da machst du definitiv was falsch... ich hab bisher 3 balken gegrindet.... [3/4 meinst du nicht 1/4 ?]


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das Problem am Crafting war in WoW wärend des level locker machbar, bei Aion eher weniger, nicht nur das man für 30 skillpunkte gut ne halbe bis stunde vor dem teil sich langweilt (besonders wenn man es mit arbeitsaufträgen machen will) Sondern dazu kosten die berufe noch total viel usw
> 
> ANspruchsvoll und unnötig lang ist was anderes, und wenn ich für das skillen von punkten so ewig brauch....ich stell mir gut vor das wenn mans nachskillt locker 2 wochen brauchen wird ^^



Das kann ich für Vanilla WoW nicht bestätigen. Wollte man Craften gleichzeitig mit Leveln hochziehen so musste man ebenso wie jetzt in Aion extra Zeit dafür einplanen und bestimmte Mats eben auch gezielt farmen gehen. Entweder du hast erst viel später angefangen mit WoW, oder du kannst dich schlecht erinnern, denn nur so nebenbei beim leveln hat man Dinge wie Ingenieur oder Verzauberkunst mit Sicherheit nicht hochgeskillt.

Am Ende ist es alles nur Rumgeheule, weil man so schnell wie möglich maxlvl sein will. Man kann sich auch in Aion einfach Zeit für die Berufe nehmen, Ah Geschäfte betreiben, Kinah sammeln und die Dinger hochskillen. Schnellstmöglich Maxllv zu holen und gleichzeitig maxberufe geht halt nicht. Ging aber auch in WoW nicht und in sonst keinem mir bekannten MMO (außer vielleicht WAR, aber das Berufssystem zähle ich nicht mit).

Und nur damit kein falsches Bild entsteht: Aion ist in der Tat härter als WoW, AoC oder WAR. Wußte aber auch jeder und die meisten hier im Forum haben großartig angekündigt wie sehr sie sich darauf freuen und werden nun vom "noobfilter" geownt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (5. Oktober 2009)

jlij schrieb:


> goldwerbung wird immer mehr... das stört!




100% sign

In meiner Blockliste tummeln sich bereits20 oder mehr Namen.....bin gespannt wann NCsoft was dagegen unternimmt oder ählich wie Blizz die "Report"-Funktion bringt?!




> - zu lange warteschlangen



Auch das geht extrem auf den Nerv.Sonntagnachmittag...Frau ist mit Kinder bei der Schwiegermutter also mal nen schnelles Spiel     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ...exact 13:15 loge ich ein und bin 1567er in der Warteschleife mit ca 1std45min Wartezeit!

Bin gespannt wann sich da was ändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> 100% sign
> 
> In meiner Blockliste tummeln sich bereits20 oder mehr Namen.....bin gespannt wann NCsoft was dagegen unternimmt oder ählich wie Blizz die "Report"-Funktion bringt?!
> 
> ...




Nach dem Frei Monat.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Nach dem Frei Monat.


Auf den neuen Servern , gabs doch gestern nen Thread zu^^ werd den nochmal suchen^^
EDIT: Hier der Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist halt doch sinnvoll^^ 
Und der nette link zu den Warteschlangen


----------



## Vannala (5. Oktober 2009)

Also....
ich hab zwar noch nicht eine Sekunde in Aion verbracht, weil ich noch auf meinen Kollege warte,der noch seinen PC modifizieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wir abgemacht haben zu warten, bis sich alles ein wenig gelegt hat...
Es scheint so,als wäre das eine gute Idee gewesen! Trotzdem ich aktiv noch nicht beiwirken konnte ,verfolge ich doch gespannt alles in den Foren und URLs.
Ich finde es super wie NC das mit den Berufen gemacht hat! (Bin übrigens auch alter WoWler) 
Ich behaupte sogar,dass es noch besser wäre, würden sie nur einen Beruf zum meistern freigeben!
Ich stelle mir dieses endlose sammeln , totale Freude über einen Skillpunkt , Krit bei der Herstellung , Hilfe von der ganzen Legion sowas von geil vor.
Endlich brauch man nen starken Zusammenhalt und kann sich auch darauf freuen wenn man nen Skillpunkt bekommt! In WoW (den Vergleich zieh ich nunmal,lasst mich bloß inruh!)
lern ich z.B. den Beruf Inschriftenkunde ,geh mit 5k Gold in der Tasche ins AH und kaufe mir meine mats, eine Stunde später hab ich max Skill. Iwie ein wenig langweilig.....oder?
Dann will ich mich lieber totquälen und es ist dafür was besonderes und das Geld was man damit dann verdient entschädigt sicherlich den Aufwand!

lg


----------



## Synti (5. Oktober 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Also....
> ich hab zwar noch nicht eine Sekunde in Aion verbracht, weil ich noch auf meinen Kollege warte,der noch seinen PC modifizieren muss
> 
> 
> ...



ich finde das grundsätzlich auch gut... aber ich level ungerne und will das pvp-endgame...
was ich aber sehr gut finde ist, das es anscheinend keinen "grindfaktor" in punkto gold sammeln bzw. kinah gibt.
den fand ich in wow schon extrem... dort war ich ständig pleite und gold/kinah-farmen ist ja noch schlimmer als leveln..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (5. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ich finde das sie was an der Grafik machen sollten.     *nich heulen erst weiterlesen bitte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.M.G. Entzaubert
Das geheule bringt dir nix mehr, die haben dein Fufi der Rest ist denen egal. Bei Warhammer wars auch so,einige haben sich getröstet es wirt noch besser, nix wars. Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoolhandX (5. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht nochwas zum Thema Warteschlangen und Chartransfer. 

Ich bin extra ebenfalls direkt am Tag des neuen Servers gewechselt. Keine Warteschlange. 

Ich hoffe sehr, das NCSoft beim Charaktertransfer darauf achtet das nicht zu viele wechseln. 

Weil sonst weiß ich genau was passiert. Am ersten Tag wechsln alle weil es ja viel zu voll ist und die vollen Server sind dann die neuen und nicht mehr die alten Server.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nennt mich verrückt aber ich habe die schwersten Befürchtungen was den Transfer angeht.


----------



## Randor2 (5. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> :/
> 
> Haben wir was vergleichbares von der "schönheit" her?=D



Natrülich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Altgard der weg von Basfelt zum Handelshafen finde ich genial.
Genauso Morheim das Lavagebiet um den Muphelberg und auch die Salintuswüste finde ich geil von der Athmosphäre her.


----------



## Norjena (5. Oktober 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Nennt mich verrückt aber ich habe die schwersten Befürchtungen was den Transfer angeht.



Die werden eh nicht genutzt, jetzt heulen alle das sie kommen, und wenn ja heulen alle das sie zu spät waren, weil doch jeder schon so viele kennt, und die Gilde da spielt, und es ja der Proserver ist, und acha es ist ja sowieso so toll dort, NC Soft ist scheiße.

Soll heißen, Chatranfers bringen fast nix, wer wechseln möchte, hat dies berreits getan.


----------



## Synti (5. Oktober 2009)

CoolhandX schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochwas zum Thema Warteschlangen und Chartransfer.
> 
> Ich bin extra ebenfalls direkt am Tag des neuen Servers gewechselt. Keine Warteschlange.
> 
> ...



das glaube ich kaum... viele werden zögern und hoffen das genug weggehen.
meine befürchtung ist eher, das es viele gar nicht machen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (5. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> O.M.G. Entzaubert
> Das geheule bringt dir nix mehr, die haben dein Fufi der Rest ist denen egal. Bei Warhammer wars auch so,einige haben sich getröstet es wirt noch besser, nix wars. Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann leg dich ganz schnell wieder hin. Mehr als Aion mit War zuvergleichen tust du auch nicht. Und aion hat zweifelsfrei nicht soviele Bugs/lags wie War, das ist ne ganz andere Klasse


----------



## Stampeete (5. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine Sicht zu den angeblich grössten "Problemen" in Aion...

*Mein Blog*


----------



## Ascalonier (5. Oktober 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Na dann leg dich ganz schnell wieder hin. Mehr als Aion mit War zuvergleichen tust du auch nicht. Und aion hat zweifelsfrei nicht soviele Bugs/lags wie War, das ist ne ganz andere Klasse



Ich bin nicht gegen euch sondern für euch.
Ich sage nur man solte nicht auf jede Hype reinfallen.


----------



## Synti (5. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gegen euch sondern für euch.
> Ich sage nur man solte nicht auf jede Hype reinfallen.




also ncsoft ist der letzte der überhaupt was gehypet hat. AoC und WAR wurde von den entwicklern gehypet
und blizzard ist der meister des hypens... ich bin mir auch sicher das blizzard das wort erfunden hat.
die machen aus nichts eine story und hypen bis sich die balken biegen.

das nicht-hypen von ncsoft ist mir übrigens sehr sympatisch...
und wenn man die entwicklungskosten betrachtet, ist es sogar sehr ungewöhnlich 
wie ncsoft den ball flach hält.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> das glaube ich kaum... viele werden zögern und hoffen das genug weggehen.
> meine befürchtung ist eher, das es viele gar nicht machen.



Ich prophezeihe, dass bis November (da kommen angeblich die Transfers) die Warteschlangen kein Thema mehr sein werden und Transfers überhaupt nicht mehr nötig (zumindest für die deutschen Server).

Gibt schon jetzt sehr viele Spieler, auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die zwar etwas "knackiges" wollten, aber jetzt doch überfordert sind mit dem langsamen leveln, dem Kinahverlust beim Sterben, den zähen Berufen usw.

Die Geister die ich rief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Insofern sind die Warteschlangen wohl nach dem Freimonat Geschichte.


----------



## Droyale (5. Oktober 2009)

Auf lephar hatte ich übrigens noch nie eine Warteschlange :>


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Insofern sind die Warteschlangen wohl nach dem Freimonat Geschichte.




Das glaube ich auch. Ich tippe eher auf ServerMERGES nach dem Freimonat!

Dann spielt ihr wenigstens alle auf dem selben Topp.


----------



## Snowhawk (5. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Das glaube ich auch. Ich tippe eher auf ServerMERGES nach dem Freimonat!
> 
> Dann spielt ihr wenigstens alle auf dem selben Topp.



Wenn soviele Spieler angekickt wären von Aion, gäbe es jetzt schon im Freimonat keine Warteschlangen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem Freimoant hören sicherlich ein paar Leute auf,
der großteil davon wird allerdings aus Kiddys, notorischen Whinern
und WoW verwöhnten "give epixx" Leuten bestehen und mal ehrlich um die werde ich
keine Träne weinen!
Zusammenlegungen wird es nicht geben, da besonder einige Rollenspiel Pionieren
das spiel gut gefällt! (Kann man jetzt so und so sehen!)


----------



## Andrúslas (5. Oktober 2009)

sollen die wow fanboys doch aufhören mir egal....

ich werde noch lange bei aion bleiben, mir gefällt das spiel einfach... und den start finde ich mehr als gelungen


----------



## Reo_MC (5. Oktober 2009)

Andrúslas schrieb:


> sollen die wow fanboys doch aufhören mir egal....
> 
> ich werde noch lange bei aion bleiben, mir gefällt das spiel einfach... und den start finde ich mehr als gelungen



WoW Fanboys spielen WoW, oder what? Sonst wärense ja keine WoW Fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich stört an Aion? Hm... ein paar Texturen sind verwaschen, und es ruckelt ein bisschen, wenn ich in Sanctum bin... aber sonst ist alles geil.

Das Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip:
Success.

Elitegebiete:
Abgefahren.

Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Schön, gibt schon ein paar Sachen zum Knabbern ;-)


----------



## SireS (5. Oktober 2009)

Was mich ein bißchen abfuckt ist, daß es scheinbar keine Motivation gibt, weiter zu machen. Bspw. meine Assa, mit lvl 17 spätestens guck ich was es mit 19 für neue Skills gibt. Wenn es da dann nur einen passiven neuen und eine Verbesserung eines bestehenden Skills gibt, dann bin ich enttäuscht. Dann hab ich auf aionarmory geguckt, was es mit 20 für Stigmas gibt für die Assa und muss sagen, daß da auch nix dabei ist, was mich vom Hocker reissen würde. Ich hoffe zZt einfach, daß ich ab lvl25 bißchen pvp machen kann, das wäre schon mal was...

Keine Ahnung wie das ist wenn man mal 30 oder 40 ist und nix neues kriegt, aber dann muss auf jeden Fall pvp stimmen, ansonsten bb


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2009)

was mich störrt? Das grinden ab 25 und das man irgendwie keine wirkliche Story dahinter hat :< ist ja eigentlich einfach a gegen b aus grund c und gemeinsamer feind d mischt sich ab und zu noch ein :<
und was mir am meisten auf den sack geht, sind die typen die nach wow fanboys, wow kiddys und all so n scheiss schreine, das sind dann halt die aion fanboys und kiddys... aber allgemein bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht :/ Mein assassine ist jett level 11 und irgendwie ist die luft raus :<


----------



## evalux (6. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> und was mir am meisten auf den sack geht, sind die typen die nach wow fanboys, wow kiddys und all so n scheiss schreine, das sind dann halt die aion fanboys und kiddys...



Naja, Kiddies sin Kiddies, die störn immer, in WoW warns die CS-Kiddies, die das Niveau runtergezogen haben, in Aion sinds die WoW-Kiddies, obwohl ich das WoW-Gequatsche bisweilen noch ziemlich witzig finde. Imer noch besser als dauernd "lfm uaa cc 2k ogog" im channel zu lesen.

Und WoW-Fanboys gibts nun mal, is so. Im direkten Vergleich mit WoW schneidet Aion auch schlechter ab, is logisch, WoW hat fast 5 Jahre kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung aufn Buckel, Aion wenns hockommt 1 Jahr in Korea. Daraus und aus dem Umstand, dass andere Kndidaten wie WAR und AoC zB es nicht geschafft haben, dies jetzt auch für Aion vorherzusagen is schon ziemlicher Fanboy-Blick, den wirst du bei Aionern noch nicht so finden. Es gibt hier noch niemanden, der sagt "die werden alle sowieso zu uns wechseln" - was du im WoW-Forum ständig über Aion liest.



> Mein assassine ist jett level 11 und irgendwie ist die luft raus :<



Kenn ich von meinem Templer. Versuch doch einfach nen Magier und mach den zu deinem Geldchar. Hab ich gemacht und macht mir Spass so.


----------

